# Where are my October 2016 Testers! :)



## ALiKO

It may be a bit early but I'm already out this month (Sept. 2016) and looking forward to October! While the cool fall weather slowly approaches lets have warm thoughts of those beautiful June babies!:cloud9::baby:

I'm currently cd2 today and due to test around Oct. 8th (15dpo when Af is due) but thats subject to change depending on when I O. Who's with me? :flower::happydance::hugs:

October 2016
peanutmomma: Oct. 1st :bfp:
Kern: Oct. 1st
BabyBluess01: Oct. 1st
Mommynurse87: Oct. 1st
W8ingOnBabyB: Oct. 2nd
AnneBurg: Oct. 3rd
Maturemamma39: Oct. 3rd
LuLu15: Oct. 4th
Jalanis22: Oct. 4th
chocolatechip: Oct. 4th
Disneylovers: Oct. 5th
clara_nb: Oct. 5th
ILoveme29: Oct. 6th
Sparrowmummy: Oct. 7th
BlueMoonBubba: Oct. 7th 
BelleNuit: Oct. 7th
Shortstuff87: Oct. 7th
AliKO: Oct. 8th 
vaniilla: Oct. 8th
xxmyheartxx: Oct. 8th
JennyBean: Oct. 8th
Quindalyn: Oct.8th
Anon010696
MissYogi: Oct. 10th
Aphy: Oct. 12th
sara1983: Oct. 12th
srrhbell: Oct. 12th
Kathy78: Oct. 13th
bbygurl719: Oct. 14th
mimzy16: Oct. 14th
Sugarloaf: Oct. 15th
Catalyst: Oct. 16th
tobemum: Oct. 17th
PeasnCarrots: Oct. 27th



TBA (to be announced)
Frumpologist
StillPraying
flyingduster
Beckyttc3


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi there :), I'll join because I just know AF is on her way, will be testing October 26th. October 7th is my birthday so hopefully it'll be a good month for me and everyone else :)


----------



## ALiKO

Blue: I tried not to count you out yet but glad you've joined me here. Yay! Oct. 20th is my birthday so I am holding on to great things happening this upcoming month!


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join? I'll be testing October 8th which is my birthday! It's my first period since giving birth so I'm not sure if my periods will be regular :haha:


----------



## ALiKO

Welcome vaniilla :wave: glad to have you.
October is already sounding like a stellar month! Can't wait till the fun begins.


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Im also counting myself as out this month I think. I don't think I did very well with my timings so BD was totally out. Too much too early lol. I am now just waiting for AF. 

I will be testing 7th October depending on when I O! 
I love June birthdays, mid year so gives something to look forward to!


----------



## ALiKO

Sparrowmummy: welcome, welcome! I will put you down for the 7th. Let me know if anything changes. And don't count yourself out just yet this cycle, it ain't over till Af shows up.


----------



## confuzion

Not testing in October but letting you ladies know I'm here lurking &#55357;&#56384;. Hoping you all get some lovely BFPs in October.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

confuzion said:


> Not testing in October but letting you ladies know I'm here lurking &#65533;&#65533;. Hoping you all get some lovely BFPs in October.

thank you :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Can i join please? Pretty sure I'm out this cycle, will be testing around the 8th depending on when I ov. Sending lots of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Frumpologist

I'm in for October testing as well. Not sure when as I'm having a really off cycle right now, but hoping to test the first week as long as I am ov when I'm supposed to this month. :)


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! May I join? I will probably
Be testing around October 4th.


----------



## ALiKO

Confusion= thanks so much and lurking is always welcome :)

xxmyheartxx= hey there :wave:. Got you for the 8th :D

Frumpologist= welcome girlie! No prob. just let me know when you think you'll be ready.

LuLu15= hey lulu! The more the merrier! I put you in for the 4th.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I got my dates wrong, I'll be testing October 7th (my birthday :happydance:)


----------



## confuzion

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I got my dates wrong, I'll be testing October 7th (my birthday :happydance:)

Hope you get 2 pretty lines as a birthday present ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Hi all, I'm definitely out for sept, still bleeding 2+ weeks post delivery of my mc. I'm not sure when in Oct I'll be testing, gonna start opks once this stupid bleeding stops. But October is my favorite month and I hope all you birthday testers get BFPs as a presents!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

confuzion said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I got my dates wrong, I'll be testing October 7th (my birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Hope you get 2 pretty lines as a birthday present ;)Click to expand...

I really hope so. That'll make the best 27th birthday gift (even though the number is making me depressed :haha:)


----------



## confuzion

BlueMoonBubba said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I got my dates wrong, I'll be testing October 7th (my birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Hope you get 2 pretty lines as a birthday present ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so. That'll make the best 27th birthday gift (even though the number is making me depressed :haha:)Click to expand...

GIRL lol. I'm turning 28 in December and I've only got the one kid right now. You're a young mama of soon to be 3 ;), 27 is an excellent number! I've loved being 27...28 is a little scarier :argh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

confuzion said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I got my dates wrong, I'll be testing October 7th (my birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Hope you get 2 pretty lines as a birthday present ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so. That'll make the best 27th birthday gift (even though the number is making me depressed :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL lol. I'm turning 28 in December and I've only got the one kid right now. You're a young mama of soon to be 3 ;), 27 is an excellent number! I've loved being 27...28 is a little scarier :argh:Click to expand...

I always tell DH, I should've had all my kids when I was still fertile in my early 20s:haha: 

Good luck to you when you start TTC, I'll definitely keep an eye out and cheer you o (that's IFFFF I end up pregnant anytime soon) or we'll just cheer eachother on:hugs:


----------



## ALiKO

Blue= no worries I'll change you over to the 7th. Hope you get your 2 lines! And I'm not too far behind you in age, I'll be turning 26. Definitely wish I had more kids by now.

Stillpraying= welcome aboard! :wave: I'll put you down under TBA. Let me know if anything changes.


----------



## confuzion

BlueMoonBubba said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I got my dates wrong, I'll be testing October 7th (my birthday :happydance:)
> 
> Hope you get 2 pretty lines as a birthday present ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so. That'll make the best 27th birthday gift (even though the number is making me depressed :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL lol. I'm turning 28 in December and I've only got the one kid right now. You're a young mama of soon to be 3 ;), 27 is an excellent number! I've loved being 27...28 is a little scarier :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell DH, I should've had all my kids when I was still fertile in my early 20s:haha:
> 
> Good luck to you when you start TTC, I'll definitely keep an eye out and cheer you o (that's IFFFF I end up pregnant anytime soon) or we'll just cheer eachother on:hugs:Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll be sporting a bump by the time I start ;)

I didn't meet my husband until I was 23. Would have been a little hard to make kids without him lol.


----------



## Kern

10/1? I'm getting ready to o next week and I won't test til af due soooo we will see! :)


----------



## StillPraying

This might be a stupid question so sorry if it is. I didn't want to start a whole new thread on it. 

I know you can O post mc before an AF, and I know you can still O with low amounts of HCG in your system, I believe my Dr said under 25? What I'm wondering is, how soon after you stop bleeding? I want to start opks (I *think* I'm done bleeding fxfxfx) but not sure when to start.


----------



## confuzion

StillPraying said:


> This might be a stupid question so sorry if it is. I didn't want to start a whole new thread on it.
> 
> I know you can O post mc before an AF, and I know you can still O with low amounts of HCG in your system, I believe my Dr said under 25? What I'm wondering is, how soon after you stop bleeding? I want to start opks (I *think* I'm done bleeding fxfxfx) but not sure when to start.

I don't think it works the same exact way for everyone. But yes I ovulated with hCG in my system and for me I ovulated in the same amount of time that I stopped bleeding as though I stopped bleeding from my period. So since I ovulate 5-8 days after my period is over, that's also the time it took to ovulate after my MC bleeding was over.


----------



## Disneylovers

Oooh can I join you ladies, Hopefully testing on Oct5th when :witch: is due, she's just been and gone so roll on the baby dust!


----------



## StillPraying

Confuzion thank you! I read something about 2 weeks post mc and I was like......uh 2 weeks post bleeding or what?? Think I'll wait a few days to make sure the bleeding really is gone then see if my hpt goes negative, and just try to do some bding in the meantime haha 

Kern if you test on the 1st maybe you'll be the first bfp for the group!

Disneylovers I love the name!


----------



## Bfitz

I'll be testing Oct 6th. 2nd round of clomid 100mg two trigger shots, hsg test to check for blockages this month and first month thing IUI if everything looks good. Good luck ladies.


----------



## confuzion

Bfitz said:


> I'll be testing Oct 6th. 2nd round of clomid 100mg two trigger shots, hsg test to check for blockages this month and first month thing IUI if everything looks good. Good luck ladies.

Best of luck to you. A lot of people get pregnant right after an hsg. Apparently it opens the way for those little swimmers. And with IUI and chlomid you might have multiples on your hands!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies! Currently on AF. As its my first ttc cycle im regular on periods but i havent keep count like before since we were t ttc at the time. So im guessing im still 28days not sure. Turns out next AF should be Oct, 5 but as a poasholic ill probably start testing earlier than AF.


----------



## ALiKO

Kern= I agree with Confuzion u may be our 1st BFP Fx!

Disneylovers= welcome! Sending you plenty of baby dust to keep Af away! 

Jalanis22= welcome mama :wave:. Would you like to be placed under TBA it on the 5th?


----------



## Jalanis22

Aliko - Hmm put it for the 4th lol...im pretty sure im going to test early. Im nervous as its our first cycle ttc.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

well, ladies, it's official, I've started spotting, so tomorrow will be cycle day 1 for me, I'm excited for October, sending everyone lots of :dust: 

This is what I'll be doing for next cycle:

1- temp charting (using special Ovulating thermometer that counts to two decimal points rather than the standard one decimal point)
2- soft cups
3- preseed
4- opks
5- baby aspirin starting 3DPO
6- BD every other day starting from CD10 lay in bed with hips elevated for 30 mins
7- start multivitamin as well as folic acid starting CD1
8- take vitex
9- start exercising again
10- increase my protein and vegetable intake/ cut out sugars completley

sounds like a lot, but i really want October to be it. Would love to hear what everyone's doing differently this cycle, this will be our 7th cycle TTC.


----------



## Frumpologist

BlueMoonBubba said:


> well, ladies, it's official, I've started spotting, so tomorrow will be cycle day 1 for me, I'm excited for October, sending everyone lots of :babydust:
> 
> This is what I'll be doing for next cycle:
> 
> 1- temp charting (using special Ovulating thermometer that counts to two decimal points rather than the standard one decimal point)
> 2- soft cups
> 3- preseed
> 4- opks
> 5- baby aspirin starting 3DPO
> 6- BD every other day starting from CD10 lay in bed with hips elevated for 30 mins
> 7- start multivitamin as well as folic acid starting CD1
> 8- take vitex
> 9- start exercising again
> 10- increase my protein and vegetable intake/ cut out sugars completley
> 
> sounds like a lot, but i really want October to be it. Would love to hear what everyone's doing differently this cycle, this will be our 7th cycle TTC.

Sorry to hear you're out for September, but fingers crossed for lucky 7! Sounds like you have a great plan for this cycle. Baby dust to you! 

I'm also beginning my vitamins this cycle; it'll be interesting to see what difference it makes. Have husband on one as well. :D


----------



## Jalanis22

BlueMoonBubba said:


> well, ladies, it's official, I've started spotting, so tomorrow will be cycle day 1 for me, I'm excited for October, sending everyone lots of :babydust:
> 
> This is what I'll be doing for next cycle:
> 
> 1- temp charting (using special Ovulating thermometer that counts to two decimal points rather than the standard one decimal point)
> 2- soft cups
> 3- preseed
> 4- opks
> 5- baby aspirin starting 3DPO
> 6- BD every other day starting from CD10 lay in bed with hips elevated for 30 mins
> 7- start multivitamin as well as folic acid starting CD1
> 8- take vitex
> 9- start exercising again
> 10- increase my protein and vegetable intake/ cut out sugars completley
> 
> sounds like a lot, but i really want October to be it. Would love to hear what everyone's doing differently this cycle, this will be our 7th cycle TTC.

Sounds like a lot but it isnt in my opnion. Im not trying anything just BDing fertile days but it will be hard for me though because my husband works away 5 days and has 3 off...so he will be here on my first fertil day and then he goes back and he will be here exact day of ovulation day! So im sure we will get BDing those days too. I think i will have a hard time just because of the timing on his work schedule. Hopefully this is all of our month girls :winkwink:


----------



## StillPraying

Blue moon it sounds like a solid plan, lots of attracting more baby dust! 

Jalanis that's a pretty tough schedule but it only takes one :)


----------



## vaniilla

Make sure to add sleep to the list, my app (ovia) says not enough sleep messes up your hormones and can interfere with ovulation.


----------



## StillPraying

Vanilla that's pretty interesting, I never knew sleep could interfere with O


----------



## Jalanis22

StillPraying said:


> Blue moon it sounds like a solid plan, lots of attracting more baby dust!
> 
> Jalanis that's a pretty tough schedule but it only takes one :)

I know hopefully we catch it on time! Im nervous and excited cause its the first month ttc and i can feel all the emotions of excitement already. A bit scared also cause i had MMC before my second baby but lets hope this is our month and everybodys elses:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

StillPraying said:


> Vanilla that's pretty interesting, I never knew sleep could interfere with O

It says you produce a hormone called leptin in your sleep which regulates your cycles and promotes fertility.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Jalanis22 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> well, ladies, it's official, I've started spotting, so tomorrow will be cycle day 1 for me, I'm excited for October, sending everyone lots of :babydust:
> 
> This is what I'll be doing for next cycle:
> 
> 1- temp charting (using special Ovulating thermometer that counts to two decimal points rather than the standard one decimal point)
> 2- soft cups
> 3- preseed
> 4- opks
> 5- baby aspirin starting 3DPO
> 6- BD every other day starting from CD10 lay in bed with hips elevated for 30 mins
> 7- start multivitamin as well as folic acid starting CD1
> 8- take vitex
> 9- start exercising again
> 10- increase my protein and vegetable intake/ cut out sugars completley
> 
> sounds like a lot, but i really want October to be it. Would love to hear what everyone's doing differently this cycle, this will be our 7th cycle TTC.
> 
> Sounds like a lot but it isnt in my opnion. Im not trying anything just BDing fertile days but it will be hard for me though because my husband works away 5 days and has 3 off...so he will be here on my first fertil day and then he goes back and he will be here exact day of ovulation day! So im sure we will get BDing those days too. I think i will have a hard time just because of the timing on his work schedule. Hopefully this is all of our month girls :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi, sounds great, hopefully this will be our month and we start seeing blinking BFPs on the first page real quick!



StillPraying said:


> Blue moon it sounds like a solid plan, lots of attracting more baby dust!

thank you:flower:



vaniilla said:


> Make sure to add sleep to the list, my app (ovia) says not enough sleep messes up your hormones and can interfere with ovulation.

that's very interesting, i'm usually a night owl and like to stay up at night mostly because i have university work or googling ttc of course :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Blue moon I'm a night owl also, lol we may have to look into giving up some of our nocturnal ways haha


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

StillPraying said:


> Blue moon I'm a night owl also, lol we may have to look into giving up some of our nocturnal ways haha

it's the only time we can indulge in our obsession. :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

I feel excited i received my pregnancy tests by mail today! Hopefully i dont have to use all of the 50 tests and can pass to someone here:laugh2:


----------



## StillPraying

Haha blue moon sooooo true. Dh sees me on my phone and rolls his eyes "on your baby forum again?" LOL 

Jalanis yay for testing supplies!


----------



## BabyBluess01

Hiya ladies, please may I join.. Technically I should be testing 27/28th September but if AF doesn't show her face then I would like to wait until the 1st October as that is when me and OH have been together for 5 years. Not sure if I will be able to wait until then but I really want to try and hold out.. Good Luck and Baby dust to you all


----------



## flyingduster

Yep, count me in guys. I don't really know when I will O yet, cos it's my first PP AF now (actually my first EVER pp AF, cos I never got my cycle back between my kids!!) so I really have nooooooooo idea. Before kids I had sorta 32 day cycles so FF reckons it won't be for another week yet, but that doesn't really mean much so we shall see. Regardless, I am going to be at a breastfeeding conference over the last weekend of sept/early oct, so I won't be testing till home from there, in Oct! 

So, my date is TBA yet, but count me in!


----------



## BabyBluess01

flyingduster said:


> Yep, count me in guys. I don't really know when I will O yet, cos it's my first PP AF now (actually my first EVER pp AF, cos I never got my cycle back between my kids!!) so I really have nooooooooo idea. Before kids I had sorta 32 day cycles so FF reckons it won't be for another week yet, but that doesn't really mean much so we shall see. Regardless, I am going to be at a breastfeeding conference over the last weekend of sept/early oct, so I won't be testing till home from there, in Oct!
> 
> So, my date is TBA yet, but count me in!

Flyingduster .. Were you part of a group on here called August Sunflowers '14?? I think remember you!.. I was originally buttons_01.
That group of ladies is now in a Facebook group??


----------



## vaniilla

Jalanis - hopefully this'll be the only month you need to use them!

I need to order some tests, I am a poas addict though, I've even made DH take one in the past :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao vanilla whatever for?


----------



## vaniilla

StillPraying said:


> Lmao vanilla whatever for?

I can't remember too well as it was nearly 7 years ago :haha: but I'm pretty sure it was something along the lines of I wanted to make sure it wasn't a false positive :rofl:


----------



## Jalanis22

:haha: thats funny vanilla! Im not sure i ordered the good test though booo..lets hope they do work


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm the 25th September just ovulated today


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao blue moon that is hilarious!!!

Wantingagirl I think you'll be our first tester then!!


----------



## wantingagirl

StillPraying said:


> Lmao blue moon that is hilarious!!!
> 
> Wantingagirl I think you'll be our first tester then!!

I'll be testing whilst abroad! 30 cycles in!! &#128513;


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm in my third cycle trying for my first. Last cycle I did have a bfp but sadly that ended in MC at 5+3 so unfortunately I'm back to ttc. I'm not completely sure what day I will ovulate because of the MC but I think it will be near he end of September so I'll be testing probably around October 10th. Really hoping for my sticky bean!


----------



## Bfitz

For all my fellow TTC ladies, a little pregnancy test humor to lighten the mood.
 



Attached Files:







8a7fe65e5df29fd249a4c13322d7e33f.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StillPraying

Bfitz that is awesome 

Missyogi hi!

Ooohhh wantingagirl are you traveling out of country?


----------



## wantingagirl

StillPraying said:


> Bfitz that is awesome
> 
> Missyogi hi!
> 
> Ooohhh wantingagirl are you traveling out of country?

yes we live in not so bloody sunny Scotland lol and going to Tenerife!


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies!! I haven't checked in in awhile...been trying to get my mind off of obsessing about ttc and focus more on other things lol. CD 8 today...2 more doses of Clomid and then will start opks!! Hope everyone has been doing well and can't wait to start seeing all the testing and BFPs!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi where is Tenerife? 

Lulu hi! You doing okay on clomid? No bad side effects?


----------



## LuLu15

StillPraying: not too bad...the only thing I'm noticing is I'm very emotional...lol I hate when I feel like this unless is associated with being pregnant!! Haha. How are you doing?


----------



## MissYogi

StillPraying said:


> Missyogi where is Tenerife?
> 
> Lulu hi! You doing okay on clomid? No bad side effects?

I think you meant to ask wantingagirl. I have never even heard of Tenerife!


----------



## StillPraying

:rofl: my bad missyogi! So for both of us then, wantingagirl, where is Tenerife? Lol I asked dh and he said "in North Carolina?!" 

Lulu sorry about it making you emotional, I agree unless it's a pregnancy symptom, I don't want it lol but hopefully it does the job and you get your :bfp:

AFM still spotting but watery cm sooooo to opk or not to opk....


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

hi everyone!

my ovulation thermometer and OPKs have arrived in the mail today. Can't wait for it to be 1DPO and start the dreaded TWW (how ironic ay :haha:)

hope everyone is well x


----------



## flyingduster

BabyBluess01 said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Yep, count me in guys. I don't really know when I will O yet, cos it's my first PP AF now (actually my first EVER pp AF, cos I never got my cycle back between my kids!!) so I really have nooooooooo idea. Before kids I had sorta 32 day cycles so FF reckons it won't be for another week yet, but that doesn't really mean much so we shall see. Regardless, I am going to be at a breastfeeding conference over the last weekend of sept/early oct, so I won't be testing till home from there, in Oct!
> 
> So, my date is TBA yet, but count me in!
> 
> Flyingduster .. Were you part of a group on here called August Sunflowers '14?? I think remember you!.. I was originally buttons_01.
> That group of ladies is now in a Facebook group??Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, yes I will have been, cos DD was born August 2014! I dunno if they went to a fb group, I sorta lost contact I think. Yay! Bring on the next one hu!


----------



## flyingduster

So AF has gone now for sure, she was still spotting the tiniest bit yesterday morning but seems gone since. I'm CD 9 now and now waiting for O. Symptom spotting rather than using OPKs, and I'm temping to hopefully be able to confirm O later. So far I've been pretty happy with the stability of my temps, considering I'm doing it orally and have such broken sleep! So fx it'll show a spike after O!


----------



## StillPraying

Blue moon yay for ttc supplies! Are you waiting for AF to start temping?

Flying yay for the :witch: leaving. When are you suspecting O?

AFM got a positive opk today but not sure I can trust it since my hpt still has a squinter of a positive. Figure I'll jump dh just in case lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

StillPraying said:


> Blue moon yay for ttc supplies! Are you waiting for AF to start temping?
> 
> Flying yay for the :witch: leaving. When are you suspecting O?
> 
> AFM got a positive opk today but not sure I can trust it since my hpt still has a squinter of a positive. Figure I'll jump dh just in case lol

Im CD4 now, so 2 more days of AF, but i've started temping since cd1 just to get an idea of how many degrees it rises after ovulation.


----------



## StillPraying

Blue moon got ya, makes sense. 2 more days till the wait for O


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

StillPraying said:


> Blue moon got ya, makes sense. 2 more days till the wait for O

yay! make sure you get LOTS of BD in, and most importantly have fun :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Tenerife is in Spain! &#128512;


----------



## flyingduster

StillPraying said:


> Blue moon yay for ttc supplies! Are you waiting for AF to start temping?
> 
> Flying yay for the :witch: leaving. When are you suspecting O?
> 
> AFM got a positive opk today but not sure I can trust it since my hpt still has a squinter of a positive. Figure I'll jump dh just in case lol

Good question! Prior to kids, I had 32 day cycles, which puts me at next week. But I've not had a cycle since first getting pregnant with my oldest over 5.5 years ago, so I have NO idea what having kids may have done to change my cycle!!! We shall see!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Flying are you going to do opks then?

Wantingagirl thank you! I hope the weather stays sunny for you!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hey Girls!

I just started my own thread but I didn't see this one first.
May I join?
I am 40 I have a 14.5 month old and looking to expand my family while I still can, lol.

I am on CD5 and looking forward to a positive month to all of us.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Oh I also forgot I will probably be testing around October 8, can you add me to this page please.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Jenny! I think we're in another thread together as well lol


----------



## MissYogi

wantingagirl said:


> Tenerife is in Spain! &#128512;

That will be nice! I've always wanted to go to Spain. 

What things are you all doing to boost your chances this month? I'm thinking I will do the same as last month because it helped to get my BFP then which was:
- preseed
- pineapple core
- extra vitamin d in addition to prenatals
- lots of fruits and vegetables
- DH is also taking vitamin d and prenatals (I've heard this may boost chances if the man takes them as well. At least it can't hurt!)
- Almost no caffeine or alcohol for either of us

What do you ladies do?


----------



## arturia

MissYogi said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Tenerife is in Spain! &#128512;
> 
> That will be nice! I've always wanted to go to Spain.
> 
> What things are you all doing to boost your chances this month? I'm thinking I will do the same as last month because it helped to get my BFP then which was:
> - preseed
> - pineapple core
> - extra vitamin d in addition to prenatals
> - lots of fruits and vegetables
> - DH is also taking vitamin d and prenatals (I've heard this may boost chances if the man takes them as well. At least it can't hurt!)
> - Almost no caffeine or alcohol for either of us
> 
> What do you ladies do?Click to expand...

Hey MissYogi, sorry to dispute the can't hurt part, but a prenatal containing iron can be dangerous for men. They need about a third of the iron of a pregnant woman and it can build up in their systems to dangerous levels. Can I suggest a normal multivitamin instead?


----------



## LuLu15

MissYogi said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Tenerife is in Spain! &#128512;
> 
> That will be nice! I've always wanted to go to Spain.
> 
> What things are you all doing to boost your chances this month? I'm thinking I will do the same as last month because it helped to get my BFP then which was:
> - preseed
> - pineapple core
> - extra vitamin d in addition to prenatals
> - lots of fruits and vegetables
> - DH is also taking vitamin d and prenatals (I've heard this may boost chances if the man takes them as well. At least it can't hurt!)
> - Almost no caffeine or alcohol for either of us
> 
> What do you ladies do?Click to expand...

I am taking a prenatal
Prescription folic acid
Baby aspirin due to some genetic clotting issue
Clomid and iui 
Hubby taking vitamins 
And both drinking only 1 cup of coffee per day(I can't function at work without my morning coffee) and rare alcohol use.


----------



## Bfitz

Hsg test tomorrow so worried!


----------



## WishnandHopn

I will be testing October 4!

I swear we have more supplements than GNC...

Me:
Prenatal
Vitamin D
Ubiquinol (CoQ10)
Maca
Fish oil
Evening primrose oil (CD7 to O)
Mucinex (CD11 to O)

DH:
FertilPro
CoQ10
Vitamin D
Fish oil
L-arginine


----------



## MissYogi

arturia said:


> Hey MissYogi, sorry to dispute the can't hurt part, but a prenatal containing iron can be dangerous for men. They need about a third of the iron of a pregnant woman and it can build up in their systems to dangerous levels. Can I suggest a normal multivitamin instead?

I hadn't realized that! He normally takes just a multivitamin, only took the prenatal last month and for the last few days but he'll go back to the normal vitamin instead. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## StillPraying

Miss Yogi I'm on folic acid (spinabifida may have been the cause of my recent loss), baby asprin (prior pre-eclampsia), and prenatal (can't do pills I have the gummies) im trying to cut back on caffeine (its an addiction i swear) dh takes a men's multivitamin. Is that what you meant by do or did you mean like career wise? :haha: also I have heard prenatals aren't good for men, maybe run it by your doc?

Wish my close friend SWEARS by maca. I tried it and had dh take it too, got my bfp with my dd that way! I may add it back in....:-k

Bfitz :hugs: try not to worry, it will be a good thing because if they find anything you'll know what to fix!


----------



## ALiKO

Hi ladies!

I know I've been gone for a few days but I have not forgotten about any of you! I've just been extremely busy with work but will go back to read, comment, and update front page soon! :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

One week away from O' Day :happydance: 

then the obsessing can really start :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

I'm symptom obsessing....and I'm 2dpo :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Okay ladies, this will be the first time TTC since my miscarriage in May.

I have a question for you all.
I have a wedding and my wedding anniversary around the time I will be trying to conceive. 
I would like to enjoy a few drinks for the occasion.
Would you guys indulge or completely abstain from alcohol?

Also my period is due about 7-8 days after the wedding I will be attending do you think that is to early to test just incase I might be preggos?

thanks everyone.


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies!
I'm coming over from the September thread as AF showed today. 
Little background: ttc #2 DS is almost 17 months and still nursing, which brings me to the fact that my lp hasn't been longer than 8 days. In fact this cycle it took a step in the wrong direction and was only 7. I have always had long and irregular cycles. So I love that we are talking about supplements as I am all about those. Mainly I am trying to balance my hormones hoping to shorten my follicular phase and lengthen my lp. So I am taking:
Prenatal
Vitex (chaste berry)
Omega 3
I do seed cycling (tablespoon of each pumpkin and flax during FP and sesame and sunflower during LP)
I also drink an herbal tea, one kind during FP another during the LP.
And my latest discovery I had a Mayan massage and continue to do it myself and (I know it sounds a bit crazy) vaginal steams!
Oh and no caffeine, as little sugar as I can (my addiction :) ) and very limited alcohol, maybe a drink or two a week. Healthy diet, although I could probably do better. 
I look forward to chatting :) and I'm always interested if anyone else has struggled with short LP!


----------



## StillPraying

Jenny I don't think it'd be too early to test. A few drinks won't hurt but if you're wanting to get totally wasted I'd say maybe not try that month? 

Mom15 welcome! I tried vitex before but it just didn't sit well with my stomach. I had crazy irregular cycles while breastfeeding with both of my dds! What is a vaginal steam?


----------



## Mom15

Still praying - thank you that makes me feel like I'm not the only one. So a vaginal steam I think originated in anciant Korea. You boil a gallon of water and steep herbs (for example oregano, but there are others each good for sth else) about a cup if they are dry for about 10 minutes. Once the steam is not too hot anymore (and believe me it was too hot for about 30 min until it finally dawned on me to add cold water) and then you sit above the steam and cover yourself with a blanket so no steam can come out. There is more info online how it's best done. But it's supposed to be cleansing and increase fertility. The essential oils in the herbs are absorbed. This last cycle was my first with a steam and the massage. I O'ed on Cd 24 which the earliest I have ever O'ed and a week earlier than on average. I also had sooo much ewcm. I can't help but think it worked and I can only recommend it. The other effect of the steam is that it is really relaxing.
I'm so sorry about your recent loss and hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## MissYogi

Mom15- that sounds really interesting! Is it something you did at home, or had to go somewhere to have the mixture made? 

Jenny- I'd agree with stillpraying, one or two drinks is probably fine that early because you will only be a week after ovulation so it likely will be still trying to implant and not taking any nutrients from you yet. Although I have heard that alcohol may make it harder to conceive, so if you're feeling really desperate to conceive right away, I'd stay away from alcohol. 

So I've decided that I'm going to test on October 9th because FF thinks I'll ovulate on September 25th. Not totally sure that'll happen because of the mc but I'm hopeful. October 9th would be a perfect day to get a BFP as well because that's Thanksgiving sunday here in Canada and I'd like to be able to have some good news to tell the parents. It would be nice because that was the day we had planned to announce our pregnancy to everyone, so really keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## StillPraying

Mom15 that is pretty cool I've never heard of the steaming. My dh would die laughing if I tried it tho so that would have to be a when he's not home thing haha

Missyogi are you doing opks? Oh that would be so cool to share a BFP with your family on a holiday!


----------



## Mom15

MissYogi - yes you can do it at home. I happened to have Oregano growing in my yard. If you don't have any you can order them online or a health food store might have herbs. 

StillPraying - haha yeah at first I wasn't going to tell dh, but he actually seemed to think it was a good idea.


----------



## confuzion

Lol V steam is definitely a new one. My husband would DEFINITELY think that I've lost my mind lol. He never knew about the frequent cervix height checks either. Or the examinations of my CM. I spared him those details haha.

I've done Mayan massage not sure if it helped me any. 

I think acupuncture definitely helped me though.


----------



## Jalanis22

These days are dragging so slooooooow. We have already been BDing but he leaves for 5 days so if my cycles are on point, he will be here 1 day before ovulation. As of now still Bding in case i O earlier. I dont use opks cause i find myself more stressed when i use those. Hopefully the swimmers do last up to 6-7 days as to what i read.


----------



## Mom15

Confuzion - first time I read about I thought "steam you WHAT?!!" DH def doesn't know about how my cervix and I are BFF &#128514;


----------



## StillPraying

Oh yeah ill be googling stuff about cm and dh will be like "whatcha reading?" He had to learn the hard way that I mean it when I say he doesn't wanna know. 

Jalanis I hear ya girl. I'm 3dpo and like was that a cramp? Was there a twinge? Am I nauseous? :rofl:


----------



## Jalanis22

StillPraying said:


> Oh yeah ill be googling stuff about cm and dh will be like "whatcha reading?" He had to learn the hard way that I mean it when I say he doesn't wanna know.
> 
> Jalanis I hear ya girl. I'm 3dpo and like was that a cramp? Was there a twinge? Am I nauseous? :rofl:

At least your closer to testing soon :dohh: i have been having like watery creamish snot but not sure if those are the swimmers that didnt make it or whats going on with me lol so im testing like once every 4 days to make sure.


----------



## MissYogi

StillPraying said:


> Missyogi are you doing opks? Oh that would be so cool to share a BFP with your family on a holiday!

I haven't been recently because I found them just an extra thing to worry about so instead we just BD every other day until ff confirms ovulation


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. Joining from the September thread as AF got me yesterday.
I'm 38. I have two boys, 3.5 and 1.5. Trying to add one more to the mix (hoping for a girl this time).
I'll be testing around 13 October if AF doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks girls,

I have another question for you.
I am still BFing my 15 month old baby a few times a day.
My husband is convinced this is going to hamper our baby making and wants me to stop.
We had an mc in May and he thinks it may have been because I was still breastfeeding.

What do you all think?
I really don't want to give up BFing yet, my baby doesn't drink any milk except mine, I am so sad he is pulling a hard line with me.


----------



## OilyMamma

Jenny Bean said:


> Thanks girls,
> 
> I have another question for you.
> I am still BFing my 15 month old baby a few times a day.
> My husband is convinced this is going to hamper our baby making and wants me to stop.
> We had an mc in May and he thinks it may have been because I was still breastfeeding.
> 
> What do you all think?
> I really don't want to give up BFing yet, my baby doesn't drink any milk except mine, I am so sad he is pulling a hard line with me.

I only have 1 child and he is 4 but i educated myself a TON on breastfeeding and there is no real research to support that breastfeeding while pregnant causes miscarriage or problems at all. In the last few months of pregnancy it may cause contractions but not earlier. I have many friends who successfully bf through full term pregnancies and then went on to tandem nurse their newborn and toddler.
I wouldnt worry about giving it up too early. Do what you think is right


----------



## OilyMamma

Bf is recommended until the age of 2.
Pull out the facts for him and explain to him why its so beneficial and why you arent ready to stop. 
Dont let him make this choice for you.


----------



## confuzion

@mom15 and SP, you ladies are hilarious!! Poor clueless men LOL

Jenny- totally agree with oily on this one. BF won't cause you to miscarry that's silly. It MIGHT make it harder to get pregnant. And I'm still part time BF my daughter and have that in mind when I TTC that it might make things take a little longer but I'm ok with that because BF is important to me. If it's important to you, don't give it up!


----------



## confuzion

Also, 1 in 4 pregnancies end in miscarriage. I know that's a scary number I'm sorry to be throwing that on here ladies. But my point is Jenny, blame chance for your loss (I'm sorry btw) not the BF.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks everyone, that is definitely some food for thought!

I shall continue, lol, my daughter and I still enjoy it.


----------



## Mom15

I agree from what I have read it does not cause miscarriages. I think the only time it's advised against if you have recurrent MCs and are at risk for pre term labor, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## StillPraying

Have any of you read anything about having a higher chance of twins post mc?


----------



## Mom15

StillPraying - I have not, but that doesn't mean there is truth to that :) Are you hoping for twins?


----------



## StillPraying

I always said i was terrified of being pregnant with twins but the last few days it's literally ALL I think about! Then I read this article and fell down the rabbit hole and read all of this stuff about having higher chances of twins post mc.

I'm 4dpo and already telling myself not to test and symptom obsessing lol

How is everyone?


----------



## Mom15

Happy it's weekend. DH came home yesterday from a work trip and we get two days before he leaves again, but 7 days from now it's vacation time :)


----------



## StillPraying

Yay for vacation! We stayed at the beach for 5 days last week, it was awesome.


----------



## Aphy

Can I join? Cd3 today so I am out for September and into Oct. Will likely test around 12 Oct or so


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome aphy:)


----------



## Beckyttc3

Hi all wanting to join please. Trying for number 3! Had forgotten just how hard this part is and it completely takes over your thoughts every day( well for me!).
Was quite sure I was pregnant this month had all the symptoms and even really bad left sided pain and tiny bit of spotting on 10DPO but no Af got me today so back to day 1&#128547;. My luteal phase was only 12 days and looking back I vary from 9-13 days so now starting to think this might be the problem??
Anyway just wanted to say hi and wish you all luck for this month xx


----------



## Mom15

Hi Aphy and Becky! Good luck guys! I'm hoping to o "early" again around CD24 that's not until Oct 8th I believe.


----------



## Sugarloaf

I'd love to join this awesome group testing in October. I'm CD1 today &#55357;&#56866; It'll be my 4th round Clomid 100mg + Metformin 1500mg. Will likely O Oct 4th, and begin testing Oct 15th. Best wishes, ladies!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome ladies!!! :hi:

Becky don't you hate those cycles? :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you! 

5dpo today not much to report other than consistently feeling like my stomach is empty?? Very weird.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all AF showed herbugly face this morning so CD1 here and will be testing in october. Cant wait to get to know you ladies a little bit and see how many BFPS we can rack up! Good luck and baby dust to ALL


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry for AF oily, on to a new cycle in October! It's my favorite month so I'm praying that makes it lucky!!


----------



## chocolatechip

Hi ladies,

Just jumping over from the September testers thread. Got my smiley face on the OPK today so I should be testing around October 4. Good luck to everyone in here!


----------



## StillPraying

Chocolate Chip yay for o! Are you an early tester?


----------



## confuzion

Best of luck to you new October testing ladies!


----------



## chocolatechip

StillPraying said:


> Chocolate Chip yay for o! Are you an early tester?

No, that's just the date that FF says AF is due. I've actually been VERY good for the past few cycles and haven't tested unless I was late. I wasted zero pregnancy tests last cycle - woohoo! (small victories lol)


----------



## AnneBurg

Hi all!
First cycle ttc#2 here, cd 13 now, usually O around cd 16-18, so I will probably test early on the 3rd :) going to wait to 11dpo since that was the day I got my first squinter when pregnant with my son. Good luck to all!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Congrats, chocolate!
Is it October yet, lol...man this waiting is killing me.
Also its hard to find time to do the deed with my 15 month old, lol...she was having none of it last night...I am afraid I will or have already missed my chance this month but I am only on CD 11, so in theory I have a few more days, we only did it once on Friday as I was away this weekend :wacko:

Hopefully this week will be better!


----------



## OilyMamma

StillPraying said:


> Sorry for AF oily, on to a new cycle in October! It's my favorite month so I'm praying that makes it lucky!!

It will be a crazy month for us. So many kids birthdays and if all works out this month i will be testing on my sons birthday! &#128516;so this could be really fun. Plus a christmas announcement will be cool too.
I had an april fools announcement with my son &#128513;


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Hi ladies :) I'm joining from the September testers thread too, got a couple of weeks until AF is due so my app (I'm using Glow at the moment because FF was annoying me slightly) thinks I should ov on or around the 13th October. By my workings out and the app that means I'll be due to test on the 27th xx.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Anna,
I am TTC while BFing too!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Ahhhh,
Okay I apologize in advance as I am a bit crazy this month.
I thought I noticed some egg like CM last night but thought it was too early in my cycle to be ovulating. However, just now when I wiped there was a lot of egg like CM....
Did I miss my window :cry: we only did it on Friday we didn't do it Saturday or sunday, I am definitely going to do it tonight but is it too late? :shrug:
I am on CD 11 today and thought I had till Friday before I ovulated...
what do you think?


----------



## WishnandHopn

I would say as long as you have fertile CM, get to BDing! 

I have found that I don't O until a day or two after my peak fertile CM day.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all do you mind if I join? I started cd1 on the 17th I am due to test Oct 14th..


----------



## ALiKO

Hello ladies :waves:
I went back and read as much as I could. If I've missed anyone that wishes to be posted to the front page please let me know.



BabyBluess01 said:


> Hiya ladies, please may I join.. Technically I should be testing 27/28th September but if AF doesn't show her face then I would like to wait until the 1st October as that is when me and OH have been together for 5 years. Not sure if I will be able to wait until then but I really want to try and hold out.. Good Luck and Baby dust to you all

Ok I have you for the 5th! Hope you get your BFP on the 1st! That would be so special.



flyingduster said:


> Yep, count me in guys. I don't really know when I will O yet, cos it's my first PP AF now (actually my first EVER pp AF, cos I never got my cycle back between my kids!!) so I really have nooooooooo idea. Before kids I had sorta 32 day cycles so FF reckons it won't be for another week yet, but that doesn't really mean much so we shall see. Regardless, I am going to be at a breastfeeding conference over the last weekend of sept/early oct, so I won't be testing till home from there, in Oct!
> 
> So, my date is TBA yet, but count me in!

TBA it is. Let me know if anything changes :flower:



MissYogi said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm in my third cycle trying for my first. Last cycle I did have a bfp but sadly that ended in MC at 5+3 so unfortunately I'm back to ttc. I'm not completely sure what day I will ovulate because of the MC but I think it will be near he end of September so I'll be testing probably around October 10th. Really hoping for my sticky bean!

Welcome! We are glad to have you :flower:. I will put you for the 10th sweetie.



Jenny Bean said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> I just started my own thread but I didn't see this one first.
> May I join?
> I am 40 I have a 14.5 month old and looking to expand my family while I still can, lol.
> 
> I am on CD5 and looking forward to a positive month to all of us.

You may certainly join. Welcome :thumbup: I'll put you for the 8th.



Mom15 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I'm coming over from the September thread as AF showed today.
> Little background: ttc #2 DS is almost 17 months and still nursing, which brings me to the fact that my lp hasn't been longer than 8 days. In fact this cycle it took a step in the wrong direction and was only 7. I have always had long and irregular cycles. So I love that we are talking about supplements as I am all about those. Mainly I am trying to balance my hormones hoping to shorten my follicular phase and lengthen my lp. So I am taking:
> Prenatal
> Vitex (chaste berry)
> Omega 3
> I do seed cycling (tablespoon of each pumpkin and flax during FP and sesame and sunflower during LP)
> I also drink an herbal tea, one kind during FP another during the LP.
> And my latest discovery I had a Mayan massage and continue to do it myself and (I know it sounds a bit crazy) vaginal steams!
> Oh and no caffeine, as little sugar as I can (my addiction :) ) and very limited alcohol, maybe a drink or two a week. Healthy diet, although I could probably do better.
> I look forward to chatting :) and I'm always interested if anyone else has struggled with short LP!

Welcome to the thread girlie! Would you like to me to put you as TBA? 



Katy78 said:


> Hi girls. Joining from the September thread as AF got me yesterday.
> I'm 38. I have two boys, 3.5 and 1.5. Trying to add one more to the mix (hoping for a girl this time).
> I'll be testing around 13 October if AF doesn't beat me to it.

Welcome! I'll put you for the 13th and here's to getting that girl :happydance:



Aphy said:


> Can I join? Cd3 today so I am out for September and into Oct. Will likely test around 12 Oct or so

Hey Aphy! Good to see you here :flower:. Got you for the 12th.



Beckyttc3 said:


> Hi all wanting to join please. Trying for number 3! Had forgotten just how hard this part is and it completely takes over your thoughts every day( well for me!).
> Was quite sure I was pregnant this month had all the symptoms and even really bad left sided pain and tiny bit of spotting on 10DPO but no Af got me today so back to day 1&#128547;. My luteal phase was only 12 days and looking back I vary from 9-13 days so now starting to think this might be the problem??
> Anyway just wanted to say hi and wish you all luck for this month xx

Hello and Welcome! Would you like to be put as TBA? And I'm not to sure about luteal phases but I heard it should be at least 10 days to give the egg time to implant. Have you noticed this in the past before your last pregnancies?



Sugarloaf said:


> I'd love to join this awesome group testing in October. I'm CD1 today &#65533;&#65533; It'll be my 4th round Clomid 100mg + Metformin 1500mg. Will likely O Oct 4th, and begin testing Oct 15th. Best wishes, ladies!&#10084;&#65039;

Welcome sweetie! Good luck this month:flower:. I got you for the 15th.



chocolatechip said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just jumping over from the September testers thread. Got my smiley face on the OPK today so I should be testing around October 4. Good luck to everyone in here!

Hey girlie! :waves: FX for you this upcoming month!



AnneBurg said:


> Hi all!
> First cycle ttc#2 here, cd 13 now, usually O around cd 16-18, so I will probably test early on the 3rd :) going to wait to 11dpo since that was the day I got my first squinter when pregnant with my son. Good luck to all!

I have you for the 3rd! FX for you :flower:



PeasnCarrot said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm joining from the September testers thread too, got a couple of weeks until AF is due so my app (I'm using Glow at the moment because FF was annoying me slightly) thinks I should ov on or around the 13th October. By my workings out and the app that means I'll be due to test on the 27th xx.

I put you down. GL :thumbup:



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all do you mind if I join? I started cd1 on the 17th I am due to test Oct 14th..

Welcome Welcome! put you on the front for the 14th! :winkwink:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok so i should have a 28 day cycle this is 1st ttc month and today i had pain in my right bottom side..i should ovulate soon but i took a Opk test and u can clearly see negative and very faint..do you think i ovulated early or not yet? My last menstrual was sept 7th. I took.an opk and it was really faint then i did another after 3 hours or so and its way fainter..help.


----------



## Mom15

ALiKO - yes thanks put me down as TBA or To Be Continued....haha as it feels like a book which ending has yet to be written. 

Jalanis - just verifying, have you tracked previous cycles (not on hormonal birth control) and know you have a 28 day cycle? If so you still might be a couple of days away from O depending on the length of your luteal phase. For example if your LP is 11 days you'll O CD 17. I would keep doing opk's. Do you check CM? Or temp? Temping is a great way to confirm O. hope this helps!

Afm, little update while so many of us are still waiting to O. I'm on day 5 of my period. All of my prevoius pp Afs have been 6/7 days longs. I would have a couple of very heavy days and nights. And they were pretty painful. Not enough to take anything, but pretty annoying. Could hardly make it an hour on the heaviest days without needing to go to the bathroom to switch tampon or now I use a diva cup (and LOVE it). Before this period at the beginning of my cycle I have a Maya abdominal massage which I continued to do the self massage as I was taught till O (not after just in case I conceived even though we skipped trying). I love this period, only slight pain on day 2. Never got really heavy, day one was light so pain, day 2 slight pain and medium flow, day 3 and 4 medium no pain, nothing. I keep forgetting I am on my period! I truly believe the massage has worked wonders!! Anyone with painfull periods should check it out and it can also increase fertility!


----------



## StillPraying

Jalanis id say you probably didnt o yet. O pains arent too reliable unless you get them the same time each month in conjunction with positive opk or temping. Id say keep doing opks. Also, what times during the day did you take them? I only ever got positive opks at night.

Mom15 tnats amazing how much that massage has helped you! Sounds like quite a difference!


----------



## Quindalyn

I'm in! I'll be getting my 2nd IUI this week and should be testing on 10/8 :)


----------



## mimzy16

Oct. 14th my bday..not sure how long to wait to test had yellow cm yesterday and cramping on weekend w spot cm


----------



## Mommynurse87

Can i join?? I am currently 3 DPO with my first TR baby and looking to test in October 1 at 14 DPO.


----------



## sara1983

Hello! Can I please join you ladies? CD4 today with a 26 day cycle. Planning on testing on October 12th, the day before my birthday :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey October ladies! I'd like to join! Fingers crossed that October will be a lucky month for a lot of us!!

I'll be due to test October 7. I'm expecting I'll O on Friday this week (CD 12), just got my first bit of ewcm today! (CD 9). This is our 13th cycle trying, so I'm really hoping we will have some good luck. One of the things that we're doing differently this cycle is acupuncture. I believe I have a thin lining (only 5 mm on ovulation day, should be 8 mm by then), and acupuncture is supposed to help with that!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ladies who do the charts I forgot to temp my first 3 days of cycle. Will that affect it at all?


----------



## confuzion

Good luck all of you new ladies!



BelleNuit said:


> Hey October ladies! I'd like to join! Fingers crossed that October will be a lucky month for a lot of us!!
> 
> I'll be due to test October 7. I'm expecting I'll O on Friday this week (CD 12), just got my first bit of ewcm today! (CD 9). This is our 13th cycle trying, so I'm really hoping we will have some good luck. One of the things that we're doing differently this cycle is acupuncture. I believe I have a thin lining (only 5 mm on ovulation day, should be 8 mm by then), and acupuncture is supposed to help with that!


I did acupuncture the cycle I conceived my daughter and I'm convinced it helped!


bbygurl719 said:


> Ladies who do the charts I forgot to temp my first 3 days of cycle. Will that affect it at all?


No shouldn't affect it at all. Some don't even start temping until their period is over. The most important is a few days before up until a few days after ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Symptom spotting here!

8 dpo, my bottom front teeth have been in agony since Sunday morning. Mouth tastes like I just visited the dentist (not sure if this is the reported metallic taste of early pregnancy or from the bars behind my teeth due to constantly feeling them)

CM was excessive up to 3 dpo, not sure if normal or abnormal. Probably wishful thinking....

Been TTC for 2.5 years.


----------



## BelleNuit

Confuzion I really hope I have the same luck you did!


----------



## tobemum

Hi ladies!! Well af arrived today, another month down! I will try and wait until 17th October when af is due to test.


----------



## StillPraying

Mrsbertrand that is a weird symptom, hope it means something for you!!

Tobermum sorry for af, cheers to october testing!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty confuzion this is my first time temping so i really don't know what I'm doing lol if u don't mind me asking. Can u explain it to me.


----------



## confuzion

bbygurl719 said:


> Ty confuzion this is my first time temping so i really don't know what I'm doing lol if u don't mind me asking. Can u explain it to me.

Sure thing. It's pretty simple actually :)

The first part of your cycle--before you ovulate, is called the follicular phase. Your temperatures (basal body temperature that is/ your temp first thing in the morning before you even get out of bed) tend to be lower in this stage. Mine tended to be in the lower 97s Fahrenheit. 

The second part of your cycle---after you ovulate, is your luteal phase. Ovulation triggers your body to make progesterone which increases your basal body temperature. So once you see a spike in temperature (my temperature would typically shift to 98s), you know you've ovulated. 3 days of continually higher temps are the best way to be triply sure you've ovulated. 

It doesn't tell you when to BD though. If you see the spike in temperature, then typically ovulation has already taken place, so gotta make sure you BD before that happens!


----------



## StillPraying

Confuzion i love how knowledgeable you are :)


----------



## confuzion

StillPraying said:


> Confuzion i love how knowledgeable you are :)

Thanks lol. 2 years TTC my daughter I came across a whole lot of stuff and tried a whole bunch of things.


----------



## chocolatechip

Just checking in to say that I'm 1 dpo and my boobs are SO SORE. Ugh.

I'm trying to keep it really casual this cycle because I actually plan to see my Doctor at the beginning of October and just check in again. My body still hasn't quite returned to it's pre-miscarriage state and that was almost 6 months ago so I think it's time to get some questions answered.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well, 

TMI ahead...


I went to the loo and when I wiped there was ewcm with pink streaks of blood, I've never had that before so i tested with an OPK to see if i'm O'ing but it's negative, i tested again now (3 hours after the pink spotting) and ill post a picture of how my opk looks like. Just wondering if anyone has experienced anything like it, is it good or bad when ttc does it mean im o'ing even though opk says otherwise?


----------



## vaniilla

Spotting around the time of ovulation is a good sign, the only time you need to worry about spotting is if it happens quite a few times during your cycle. It's normally thought to be very very light bleeding which happens when the egg is released. Have you had a peak on an opk yet? you ovulate 12-28 hours usually after a positive opk so you might have already had your peak.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

vaniilla said:


> Spotting around the time of ovulation is a good sign, the only time you need to worry about spotting is if it happens quite a few times during your cycle. It's normally thought to be very very light bleeding which happens when the egg is released. Have you had a peak on an opk yet? you ovulate 12-28 hours usually after a positive opk so you might have already had your peak.

I've been testing since 10dpo (2-3 times a day with IC opks) and so far nothing. I usually get really bad cramps so i know I'm ovulating and it shows on an opk, this time, the cramps are mild with a one-off bleed there's nothing there anymore at all. We'll still bd today just to be safe.

Oh and the last opk i took was stark white negative :shrug:


----------



## AnneBurg

Bluemoon- I think some people just don't test on opk's- I was one! When I was TTC my ds I never got a pos opk, and obv I still ovulated. Now that I'm ttc#2 I'm not going to bother as I assume it'll be like last time. For now I'm going to just track ewcm but if many months go by I'll have to start temping.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty confuzion I hope I see my spike and dont miss ovulation. I really want to catch this month lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hopefully tomorrow will be my 3rd thermal shift temp and it'll confirm that I ovulated a day or 2 earlier than my ticker predicted, I hope you get yours too bbygirl! Are you tracking cm and cp too?


----------



## LuLu15

Blue: fx it's a great sign and you get that blazing positive opk very soon!! 

Gl to the ladies about to confirm O!!

Afm: finally checking back in. I was waiting and waiting to O and never did by cd16 so my RE had me come in got an US, nice follie on left side, they gave me the trigger shot which was yesterday...just had IUI done and picked up my pineapple. The nurse also called me and said she spoke with my doc and they decided to put me on prometrium starting Friday just cuz I've had these weird cycles with low HCG and super low progesterone. Hoping that adding these 2 things will help. Gl to everyone this go around!!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## BelleNuit

Lulu I hope this is the one for you! Hope the pineapple and prometrium do the trick!

I'm CD 10, more ewcm today. Opk still negative but I'm guessing it'll be positive tomorrow.


----------



## vaniilla

Bluemoon - I agree with Anne, some people just never get positive opk's. 



AFM - CD20, no idea how long this cycle will be since it's my first one since giving birth, I'm planning on holding out as long as I can and at the very least waiting until cd35.


----------



## LuLu15

BelleNuit said:


> Lulu I hope this is the one for you! Hope the pineapple and prometrium do the trick!
> 
> I'm CD 10, more ewcm today. Opk still negative but I'm guessing it'll be positive tomorrow.

Thank you!! I hope so too! And now I can't symptom spot or test early because of the trigger and progesterone supplements &#128514;&#128514; I'm sure i'll still test even though there will be a 'false' line. 

Hope you get that positive opk tomorrow!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Wow many posts for October testers. I am due for AF sept. 30 so I am late September early October if I may join


----------



## BelleNuit

Lulu I think I'd be tempted to test just to see what that second line looks like haha. I've never seen one before! Gosh I hope this is my cycle.


----------



## bbygurl719

Disneylovers said:


> Hopefully tomorrow will be my 3rd thermal shift temp and it'll confirm that I ovulated a day or 2 earlier than my ticker predicted, I hope you get yours too bbygirl! Are you tracking cm and cp too?

Disney. This is all new to me. With my first I never did anything for TTC but be around what I thought was my ovulation time and took 8 months and than with angel we just decided to stop BC pill and bam we got pg right away. So I don't know what to look for, for cp and cm.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello all!

Bbygurl do you have an app you use for tracking cycles? Thats how i learned, that and these boards :haha:

Yay peanut glad you're here :happydance:

Lulu don't torment youself with the tests. It sucks, im in that false line boat now and.... it sucks:nope: what is pineapple for?

Vanilla are you breastfeeding? 

Chocolate chip i hope your dr gives you some answers. 

Bluemoon that does sound like o spotting. Have you tried a different brand opk?


----------



## Disneylovers

Bbygirl, similar with DS but I didn't track anything but af for 5 months, 6th month I tracked cp, cm and opks, I went all in except for temping because I woke at drastically different times of day back then, we did all that and finally got the timing right. I had stupidly long cycles (anywhere from 55 to 90 days long), DS was conceived on cd40 so it's feeling really surprising that 1) it was only cd18 when i got my first positive opk abs peek on cd19 and 2) my cycles have been regular for the last 4 months, I'm questioning who's body this is haha, can't be mine! I was expecting to ovulate today or tomorrow based on my part few cycles so it threw me off that I could be 2days dpo already!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

yeah i have tried a different more expensive brand still nothing but I'm getting intense cramps since yesterday they'll continue up until CD1 :(


----------



## bbygurl719

Still praying yes I have fertility friend and ovagraph. We will see what happens.


----------



## AnneBurg

October 3rd seems soooooooo far away!!!


----------



## Jenny Bean

AnneBurg said:


> October 3rd seems soooooooo far away!!!

Ugg I have to wait until October 7.
Hey do you experience nipple tenderness when your ovulating (when breastfeeding)?
My nipples have been sooo sensitive this time around.


----------



## bbygurl719

I have until October 14th. That feels like a eternity away lo.


----------



## peanutmomma

Dh says he feels in his heart I'm pregnant as bd this morning was super tight and caused nausea. He said I had same thing when early pregnant with dd. We shall see


----------



## ILoveme29

hello ladies, I started a October testers thread and then came across this one yayy!! I hope its okay if I join. I will go back to read through and catch up.

Today I had my iui done, 25 hours after Ovidrel shot. will be testing October 6th. I told myself I wouldn't test early if I do it will only be 1 day before.

Good luck and baby dust to all!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Jenny bean yes I usually get quite painful nipples when ds feeds in the days leading up to O, but it's quite variable and some cycles it's not as bad as others. I also think my supply drops before af.


----------



## clara_nb

Hey there! I am testing on Oct 5. This past month has been really hard for me personally and I would looooove it if I was finally blessed with a baby :) good luck to everyone!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ilove I hope you get good news with this IUI!! So exciting!

My OPK was positive today so should O any day now!!


----------



## peanutmomma

My cesarean scar hurts from 3 years ago. Like I get tingling pain off and on, and my back hurts


----------



## LuLu15

Belle: intested once yesterday and haven't since. Wondfo super positive. And yay for opk!! 

Still: I tested out the trigger last time which was February and it was a bit hard to see it go completely negative. Pineapple is said to help with implantation. There is some enzyme or something in the core that is supposed to help...I figured it couldn't hurt. The core isn't that great tasting but I eat a whole piece to get over the almost tasteless hard core. 

Afm: 1dpo...will bd again tonight and will start progesterone tomorrow. I'm so nervous for this cycle, if this one doesn't work I'm not sure what we're gunna do.


----------



## StillPraying

Anneburg time crawls whilst ttc:wacko:

Jenny i dont remember if i did while breastfeeding :shrug:

Peanut when are you testing again? 

Welcome iloveme & clara :flower:

Belle yay for O:happydance:

Lulu ive almost gotten to where i don't want to test anymore because not knowing if its real sucks:nope: but yay for being in the tww! Thats cool about pineapple, i didnt know that, def worth a shot!


----------



## BelleNuit

Lulu I so hope this is it for you. That's such a scary place to be in.

I had a bit of a panic early on this cycle. It's our 13th cycle and next cycle I will have an HSG. It just feels like if it doesn't happen now then we will need treatment. And the idea of treatment is so terrifying to me. All of your hopes hinge on a cycle.... On one cycle... When you are ttc your hopes hinge of the idea that eventually one of your cycles will work out. When it's an IUI or IVF all of your hopes hinge on that one cycle. I don't know if I could handle that pressure. 

So I think you're really brave (honestly all lttc ladies are brave) and I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## chocolatechip

Jenny Bean said:


> AnneBurg said:
> 
> 
> October 3rd seems soooooooo far away!!!
> 
> Ugg I have to wait until October 7.
> Hey do you experience nipple tenderness when your ovulating (when breastfeeding)?
> My nipples have been sooo sensitive this time around.Click to expand...

Sorry I don't have any experience with breastfeeding but my nipples are always sore after O-day until about 5/6dpo. Oddly enough, it's not happening this month but it typically does.


----------



## StillPraying

Belle i hope this is your cycle and you wont have to even do the hsg!

Chocolate chip maybe the absence of the symptom is a symptom!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks StillPraying, I hope so too!


----------



## StillPraying

When are you testing?


----------



## LuLu15

Belle: I really hope this is it for you and you dont have to get the Hsg, it's also not that bad of a test because I hear women can be super fertile after since it kinda 'clears' everything. 
Thank you and I hope this is it but I really have no idea. I've gotten my hopes up with my chemicals and those hurt so much emotionally. I'm trying to stay neutral and just focusing that in 2 weeks we will be on a road trip to see our family!! Gotta stay positive right?? &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## bbygurl719

Why does all this waiting seem to take forever. And all this waiting sucks lol. I had to wait to get my nexplanon removed, wait to start af, wait to o, n than finally wait to test. Ugh Oct 14 th can't get here fast enough. Lol but on the brighter said we r bding every other day starting tonight.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ilove its so true! Its way easier when you have other things to look forward too! Thats what I've started to do. We still try every month, but i've given up symptom spotting the whole way through the TWW. It just made me crazy! I'm glad to hear the HSG wasn't too bad for you. I've heard some horror stories so I'm pretty nervous for it. I don't expect I have any blockages though, so it shouldn't be too painful, I hope!

StillPraying, I tend not to test early unless I'll be going out for a night of drinking right before AF shows. Then I feel like its my due diligence to test. Otherwise I prefer just to wait till AF. I always start spotting by 11 or 12 dpo anyway, so I consider that my early sign that AF is coming. An HPT isn't very reliable before 11 dpo anyway, so I just wait to see if I spot each month. Way easier than seeing that single line! When do you plan to test?


----------



## StillPraying

Im 4 and a half weeks post delivery and still have positives so i test every day waiting for bfns.


----------



## flyingduster

Sorry guys, I've been absent on the boards a bit. Hubbys new pills have meant he struggles to finish at all, and definitely not in me where it sorta needs to be!!!! So every sign points to O happening today, and I highly doubt any miracle will happen tonight, so I won't be testing in October as we have zero chance now. It sucks a bit to be out already so soon.... :( 
AF will be due around we'd 5th and then I won't be due to O again until this time next month.

Good luck all!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

cd 14 here and still no lh surge, feeling crappy this cycle.


----------



## ILoveme29

@belle When you have been trying since Oct.2014 and left with no other options, you will do whatever it takes. especially after my loss last year. I think if I didn't have unlimited iui's with my insurance I wouldn't even be doing them. hoping this cycle works for you.

@Lulu your right you have to have positive thoughts, wishing you much luck this cycle as well.

@Flyingduster so sorry to hear your out this cycle. hoping next month will be better for you.

I have a question for tempers. im really bad at temping because I get up so many times during sleep like 6 and then again at 7 sometimes I don't until later. I set my alarm but doesn't mean I wont get up before it goes off. it sucks to keep up. My temp didn't really spike too much today but def had a pos opk. yesterday. I took O shot day before. I think I will quit with the temping it drives me crazy


----------



## BelleNuit

Ilove that's lucky about the unlimited IUIs! 

My RE told me to quit temping. It was making me crazy too lol. Can't say I miss it.


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies. Well after almost 5 weeks post delivery, and still getting positives AF finally showed! So now I'm all in for Oct and testing probably the 19th Cuz I like testing early lol


----------



## Weebles

Hopping over here, CD1! It will be my first medicated/assisted cycle so I'm really nervous but excited!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi everyone....so I am suppose to be ovulating today but I am totally symptom spotting already, lol....I thought I had ov pain the last few days and a lot of nipple sensitivity and today I am feeling nauseous, lol....

I am pretty sure its to early to have conception symptoms etc :shrug:

I am just being super hopeful this cycle.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Stillpraying glad AF came for you in time to start your next cycle yay!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

I finally got a positive OPK today on CD17. Assuming I O tomorrow, I will be testing Oct 7 (and likely get AF on Oct 8!)


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear about CD 1 Weebles, but so excited you get to try out an assisted cycle now! I hope it works wonders!

Wishn, we are cycle buddies again! I just got my +OPK yesterday. Should O today or tomorrow!


----------



## Mom15

Hey everyone, I've been busy this week trying to get as much work done as I could before our vacation starts tomorrow. I don't know how much I'll get a chance to post, but I'll try to keep up. Af is gone and it's back to waiting to O. I decided not to take my thermometer, which I'm sure come O I'll miss. Good luck everyone!! Oh and last time we went to Germany DS was conceived 10 days after we returned. Maybe we'll get that lucky again :)


----------



## StillPraying

Mom fx for you! Enjoy your vacation :) 

Belle woohoo for :sex: time!! 

Wish get to bding too! And no negative thoughts about the witch, weebles and i have her occupied :haha:

AFM....CD1...:coffee: been reading up on gender swaying....any thoughts?


----------



## Mom15

I wouldn't mind a girl, so I think we'll try to stop bd a couple days before o, but it's so hard because I never o on the same day. And if I'm not pregnant by December we'll bd eod through o. In the end I want a baby and either gender will make me happy, but the thought of a girl makes me 'omg I'm going to start crying' happy. Hihi


----------



## Mom15

Oh and thanks we'll def have a great time on vaca. Seeing my parents who I only get to see about once a year.


----------



## W8ingOnBabyB

Hi everyone, I'm 100% new here, I hope it's okay to just jump in here! My husband and I are TTC (I still don't know the lingo here, sorry!) and I've got to wait until October 2nd before I can start testing and October 6th before I'll actually know if I'm late or not. The waiting is driving me BANANAS (TTnTT)
My mom's birthday is actually on the 17th, so I'll be really happy if I get a BFP that I can show her as a birthday gift! I doubt that's going to happen since it's only our first try, but I can HOPE (* w *)


----------



## StillPraying

Mom15 we have 2 girls and lost a boy so would really love a boy. Im thinking of trying evening primrose oil and an alkaline diet. Are you adding anything? So lovely you get to see your parents, i only see mine once a year as well so i know how exciting that will be! 

W8ing welcome :flower: were you on any form of bc before ttc? I know a lot of people who get pregnant on the first try so :dust: to you!


----------



## ALiKO

Hello and welcome to all the new girlies I've updated the front page so let me know if anyone is missing.



Quindalyn said:


> I'm in! I'll be getting my 2nd IUI this week and should be testing on 10/8 :)

GL sweetie! Fx for you! :flower:



mimzy16 said:


> Oct. 14th my bday..not sure how long to wait to test had yellow cm yesterday and cramping on weekend w spot cm

Wow there are a lot of October birthdays! Welcome fellow fall baby :)



chocolatechip said:


> Just checking in to say that I'm 1 dpo and my boobs are SO SORE. Ugh.
> 
> I'm trying to keep it really casual this cycle because I actually plan to see my Doctor at the beginning of October and just check in again. My body still hasn't quite returned to it's pre-miscarriage state and that was almost 6 months ago so I think it's time to get some questions answered.

I hope you get all the questions you need answered. Its no fun when your body doesn't seem to cooperate. I had a chemical about a year ago and my periods and my body in general felt off for a few months.



peanutmomma said:


> Wow many posts for October testers. I am due for AF sept. 30 so I am late September early October if I may join

Let me know if you decide to join the fun :thumbup:



ILoveme29 said:


> hello ladies, I started a October testers thread and then came across this one yayy!! I hope its okay if I join. I will go back to read through and catch up.
> 
> Today I had my iui done, 25 hours after Ovidrel shot. will be testing October 6th. I told myself I wouldn't test early if I do it will only be 1 day before.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!!

Welcome :wave: glad you found us!



flyingduster said:


> Sorry guys, I've been absent on the boards a bit. Hubbys new pills have meant he struggles to finish at all, and definitely not in me where it sorta needs to be!!!! So every sign points to O happening today, and I highly doubt any miracle will happen tonight, so I won't be testing in October as we have zero chance now. It sucks a bit to be out already so soon.... :(
> AF will be due around we'd 5th and then I won't be due to O again until this time next month.
> 
> Good luck all!

I feel a bit the same about this month. BD timing was off and I'm feeling like I may be out already. I'll explain in another post but you'll be missed! I'm thinking that perhaps I can keep this thread going even beyond October if some of the ladies would like to stick around. See you next month :flower:


----------



## W8ingOnBabyB

StillPraying said:


> Mom15 we have 2 girls and lost a boy so would really love a boy. Im thinking of trying evening primrose oil and an alkaline diet. Are you adding anything? So lovely you get to see your parents, i only see mine once a year as well so i know how exciting that will be!
> 
> W8ing welcome :flower: were you on any form of bc before ttc? I know a lot of people who get pregnant on the first try so :dust: to you!

Thank you Stillpraying! I wasn't on BC so I'm hoping maybe the first time really is the charm! My husband and I have finally reached the point where we feel "ready" and comfortable to raise a tiny human lol now that we're finally ready I'm super anxious and impatient! Thank you so much for the baby dust and lots of baby dust to all of you too!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm actually SO excited to see this, it's as if I got a BFP in a HPT!:haha:

The top one is 9am this morning (smu)

the bottom one is 2pm 

I think I'll probably get a good positive later this evening. 

I was beginning to feel like I'm having an anovulatory cycle but with all my O symptoms I refused to believe otherwise:dohh:

this cycle is finally starting to look ok,I've regained the birthday bfp hope:haha:

https://i65.tinypic.com/20qxbbp.jpg


----------



## ALiKO

Afm, i haven't been as active on this thread as I would like being that work has been kicking my butt lately, but thankfully things are slowing down a bit freeing up more time.

Well I think I am officially 1dpo today which means I ovulated pretty early at cd19 (normally I O between cd20-22) which kinda messed up my BD timing. Then hubby and I fell sick with colds so we have not been BDing as much or at the right times (honestly we kinda gave up this month). 

Then with me being sick I'm not sure if my high temps means I O'd or I'm just a bit warm from being sick. So I could still have not O'd but doesn't matter cuase I've not been BDing anyways (with hubby and I being under the weather). I'm still possibly in this race but can't help but feel out. GL everyone!


----------



## ALiKO

blue: yay for progress! it looks good to me.


----------



## StillPraying

W8ting i hope you catch the egg first cycle! Do you temp or do opk?

Blue thats great progress!! :yay:

Aliko sorry to hear you and hubby are sick, no fun! But swimmers hang around so you never know!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ALiKO said:


> Afm, i haven't been as active on this thread as I would like being that work has been kicking my butt lately, but thankfully things are slowing down a bit freeing up more time.
> 
> Well I think I am officially 1dpo today which means I ovulated pretty early at cd19 (normally I O between cd20-22) which kinda messed up my BD timing. Then hubby and I fell sick with colds so we have not been BDing as much or at the right times (honestly we kinda gave up this month).
> 
> Then with me being sick I'm not sure if my high temps means I O'd or I'm just a bit warm from being sick. So I could still have not O'd but doesn't matter cuase I've not been BDing anyways (with hubby and I being under the weather). I'm still possibly in this race but can't help but feel out. GL everyone!

hope you start feeling better, i had a look at your chart, maybe u can try and squeeze in one more bd if you end up feeling a bit better later during the day i think you're still in it to win it:hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Blue that is good progress n I think we have the same opks. I like how urs goes from nothing to something. I must bebone of those people who always has a second line. Past 3 mornings they have all been the same.


----------



## Disneylovers

bbygurl719 said:


> Blue that is good progress n I think we have the same opks. I like how urs goes from nothing to something. I must bebone of those people who always has a second line. Past 3 mornings they have all been the same.

Mine always have a line, from cd1 right through to the day before af (I tested outof curiosity) I still get blazing positives so it works out, the constant faint line can be frustrating though


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah it is I just want to o already. The first two were real faint but the last 3 r brighter but I know its not positive yet.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

bbygurl719 said:


> Blue that is good progress n I think we have the same opks. I like how urs goes from nothing to something. I must bebone of those people who always has a second line. Past 3 mornings they have all been the same.

i usually always have a faint second line too from CD1 up until cd8 then it disappears completely up until O day when it gets to its darkest then trails off after O day to very faint lines again up to CD1 and so on. the only time i have it stark white negative is from CD8 to CD14-ish. But i do agree, constant faint lines are very frustrating especially when you try and use them as a hpt and there's always a semi-dark line and you get your hopes up thinking its a bfp:haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

bbygurl719 said:


> Yeah it is I just want to o already. The first two were real faint but the last 3 r brighter but I know its not positive yet.

when do you usually O? 

i just realised that all this time i was O'ing at CD 14-15 rather than CD12 and not bd'ing after CD 12, maybe that's why its taking so long to get a flippin bfp:wacko:


----------



## Mom15

StillPraying said:


> Mom15 we have 2 girls and lost a boy so would really love a boy. Im thinking of trying evening primrose oil and an alkaline diet. Are you adding anything? So lovely you get to see your parents, i only see mine once a year as well so i know how exciting that will be!
> 
> W8ing welcome :flower: were you on any form of bc before ttc? I know a lot of people who get pregnant on the first try so :dust: to you!

I have not looked into diet changes, maybe sth fun to do while on vacation :)
I really hope you get your rainbow boy! It's so hard for me to imagine going through losses like that. It must be unbearable at times so I'm rooting for you and hope a bfp is just around the corner.


----------



## Weebles

ALiKO, could you please put me down for testing on the 20th? Seems soooo far away!


----------



## peanutmomma

I think I got a bfp today 11dpo


----------



## StillPraying

Peanut, pics!!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

So e people are saying the glare from plastic part is keeping them from seeing the line. It's above the test line. Not dark, quite faint, but it's pink. And I looked it up there are a few conditions that can cause false positives, but with out those conditions it's very very rare. With dd 3 years the line on an early response, when af was late, was not much darker than this. And this is not an early type test, and either 3 days or 6 days before af due
 



Attached Files:







73_1474725177691.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## StillPraying

False positives are super rare. I did read quite a bit about the new frers giving false positives but idk how true that is. If you see pink irl that's a great sign!


----------



## ALiKO

W8ing- it could be a good thing you were never on birth control. I was on birth control in the past and it took me about a year to regulate my cycles and 6 months of TTC to get preg with my DD. Here's to the lucky 1st time time :flower:.




StillPraying said:


> W8ting i hope you catch the egg first cycle! Do you temp or do opk?
> 
> Blue thats great progress!! :yay:
> 
> Aliko sorry to hear you and hubby are sick, no fun! But swimmers hang around so you never know!




BlueMoonBubba said:


> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> Afm, i haven't been as active on this thread as I would like being that work has been kicking my butt lately, but thankfully things are slowing down a bit freeing up more time.
> 
> Well I think I am officially 1dpo today which means I ovulated pretty early at cd19 (normally I O between cd20-22) which kinda messed up my BD timing. Then hubby and I fell sick with colds so we have not been BDing as much or at the right times (honestly we kinda gave up this month).
> 
> Then with me being sick I'm not sure if my high temps means I O'd or I'm just a bit warm from being sick. So I could still have not O'd but doesn't matter cuase I've not been BDing anyways (with hubby and I being under the weather). I'm still possibly in this race but can't help but feel out. GL everyone!
> 
> hope you start feeling better, i had a look at your chart, maybe u can try and squeeze in one more bd if you end up feeling a bit better later during the day i think you're still in it to win it:hugs:Click to expand...

Blue- thanks mama. I'll try my best to get one more BD session in if hubby will have it lol :haha:. And luckily you've found a pattern for O! Now you can really setup a good solid plan.



Weebles said:


> ALiKO, could you please put me down for testing on the 20th? Seems soooo far away!

Weebles- hello :wave:. You got it for the 20th! Which is also my bday! GL sweetie.




peanutmomma said:


> I think I got a bfp today 11dpo

Whoa congratulations mama! That would make you our 1st BFP! :happydance: what a way to ring in the new month. Let me know when you would like to make it official on the front page.


----------



## ALiKO

StillPraying said:


> False positives are super rare. I did read quite a bit about the new frers giving false positives but idk how true that is. If you see pink irl that's a great sign!

Actually the new frer test gave me a false positive 3 times this past cycle. I will never buy them again. They have an indent line that shows up as soon as you pee and it actually has slight color.


----------



## ALiKO

peanutmomma said:


> So e people are saying the glare from plastic part is keeping them from seeing the line. It's above the test line. Not dark, quite faint, but it's pink. And I looked it up there are a few conditions that can cause false positives, but with out those conditions it's very very rare. With dd 3 years the line on an early response, when af was late, was not much darker than this. And this is not an early type test, and either 3 days or 6 days before af due

I definitely see that line! Didn't squint or anything :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

ALiKO said:


> W8ing- it could be a good thing you were never on birth control. I was on birth control in the past and it took me about a year to regulate my cycles and 6 months of TTC to get preg with my DD. Here's to the lucky 1st time time :flower:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillPraying said:
> 
> 
> W8ting i hope you catch the egg first cycle! Do you temp or do opk?
> 
> Blue thats great progress!! :yay:
> 
> Aliko sorry to hear you and hubby are sick, no fun! But swimmers hang around so you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> Afm, i haven't been as active on this thread as I would like being that work has been kicking my butt lately, but thankfully things are slowing down a bit freeing up more time.
> 
> Well I think I am officially 1dpo today which means I ovulated pretty early at cd19 (normally I O between cd20-22) which kinda messed up my BD timing. Then hubby and I fell sick with colds so we have not been BDing as much or at the right times (honestly we kinda gave up this month).
> 
> Then with me being sick I'm not sure if my high temps means I O'd or I'm just a bit warm from being sick. So I could still have not O'd but doesn't matter cuase I've not been BDing anyways (with hubby and I being under the weather). I'm still possibly in this race but can't help but feel out. GL everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you start feeling better, i had a look at your chart, maybe u can try and squeeze in one more bd if you end up feeling a bit better later during the day i think you're still in it to win it:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Blue- thanks mama. I'll try my best to get one more BD session in if hubby will have it lol :haha:. And luckily you've found a pattern for O! Now you can really setup a good solid plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> ALiKO, could you please put me down for testing on the 20th? Seems soooo far away!Click to expand...
> 
> Weebles- hello :wave:. You got it for the 20th! Which is also my bday! GL sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> I think I got a bfp today 11dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Whoa congratulations mama! That would make you our 1st BFP! :happydance: what a way to ring in the new month. Let me know when you would like to make it official on the front page.Click to expand...

I'd love to make official. I have bloods tuesday. But, I had planned to test on oct. 1st bc af due September 30. But, if I am not only one who sees it then yes official


----------



## srrhbell

I'd like to join!!! TTC #1, O date is coming in the next few days, and due for my CLOCKWORK af on October 12th, so that's when I'm planning to test! Been getting busy the past few days but my husband is out of town tomorrow for the next five days so I really hope yesterday (or today if we get a minute alone) was the day. Fingers crossed for everyone! Let's get some bfps, ladies!


----------



## ALiKO

peanutmomma- its ofticial! congrats again!

srrhbell- welcome! Got you for the 12th :)


----------



## W8ingOnBabyB

ALiKO said:


> W8ing- it could be a good thing you were never on birth control. I was on birth control in the past and it took me about a year to regulate my cycles and 6 months of TTC to get preg with my DD. Here's to the lucky 1st time time :flower:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillPraying said:
> 
> 
> W8ting i hope you catch the egg first cycle! Do you temp or do opk
> 
> ALiKO: Thanks so much! I'm hoping that it might give me a boost up and maybe it'll stick (u w u)
> I don't want to jinx it, especially since it's still so early, but I've been feeling a little nauseous lately and I feel like maybe I could be psyching myself up but...who knows?! Maybe it's a good sign! (> U <)
> 
> StillWaiting: I hope so! I would be so happy and hubs would be over the moon! He's crossing his fingers for a little girl (n w n)
> I'm not sure what "temp" or "opk" mean, I'm sorry! I've been using a period tracker app since January to try and get my cycles on track, and when my husband brought up trying at the beginning of September I just made sure we BDed two days up to ovulation and on the day of ovulation and we've been hoping and praying!! Unfortunately our jobs don't leave us with a lot of time for trying (u n u);;Click to expand...


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, I can officially consider myself in the TWW. Don't temp anymore so either O'd today or I'm 1 dpo today. Went for my second acupuncture appointment (going weekly now). If anything it is definitely relaxing lol. I look forward to the appointments. 

I really hope this is it. This is my 13th cycle (and 12th TWW since I didn't ovulate one month). If it doesn't work out for us this month I'm just going to put it in the hands of the doc. Will have my HSG next cycle so hopefully will get some good news from that if I don't get good news this cycle.


----------



## peanutmomma

W8ingOnBabyB said:


> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> W8ing- it could be a good thing you were never on birth control. I was on birth control in the past and it took me about a year to regulate my cycles and 6 months of TTC to get preg with my DD. Here's to the lucky 1st time time :flower:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillPraying said:
> 
> 
> W8ting i hope you catch the egg first cycle! Do you temp or do opk
> 
> ALiKO: Thanks so much! I'm hoping that it might give me a boost up and maybe it'll stick (u w u)
> I don't want to jinx it, especially since it's still so early, but I've been feeling a little nauseous lately and I feel like maybe I could be psyching myself up but...who knows?! Maybe it's a good sign! (> U <)
> 
> StillWaiting: I hope so! I would be so happy and hubs would be over the moon! He's crossing his fingers for a little girl (n w n)
> I'm not sure what "temp" or "opk" mean, I'm sorry! I've been using a period tracker app since January to try and get my cycles on track, and when my husband brought up trying at the beginning of September I just made sure we BDed two days up to ovulation and on the day of ovulation and we've been hoping and praying!! Unfortunately our jobs don't leave us with a lot of time for trying (u n u);;Click to expand...
> 
> Temp is checking your basal body temperature. Opk is ovulation predictor kit. To verify you ovulated.Click to expand...


----------



## StillPraying

Well ladies im out for October. DH doesnt want to ttc right now. Good luck and baby dust to all of you :dust:


----------



## Maturemama39

I am in...testing on 3 October!


----------



## bbygurl719

BlueMoonBubba said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is I just want to o already. The first two were real faint but the last 3 r brighter but I know its not positive yet.
> 
> when do you usually O?
> 
> i just realised that all this time i was O'ing at CD 14-15 rather than CD12 and not bd'ing after CD 12, maybe that's why its taking so long to get a flippin bfp:wacko:Click to expand...

Before my two girls I was clockwork. 28 day cycle n o on CD 14. But haven't had a period since march 2012 n birth control. So I have no clue now


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, I've spent some time reading through all your posts, and wanting to wish yous all the best of luck on your October BFP :dust:.

I'm hoping to join yous in the wait. This is my 1st cycle Back TTC after my MC @ 10+5 on Sept 17th, bleeding stopped on Friday & got 2 negative test Friday & Saturday. So I'm hoping all my hormones levels are back to normal. I'm due to Ov around 1st October(all being well hormone wise?) will only be temping & checking CM this cycle. 

All going well I'll be hopingto test around 15th October & get my BFP.xx


----------



## Catalyst

Just read through all this thread phew! 
First of all I see that many of us have birthdays in october (Im 24th) so I hope this will be our lucky month. When TTC my older boy I got pos OPK october 6th and got a bfp about 2ö3 days before my birthday :) So I am hoping this will be my lucky month again.
About OPK and lines disaearing. when ttc both my boys i used OPK the month I got pg. Both times I started about 5 days or so before I should O and I started with faint line then nothing then good pos 2 days later or something. So dont worry to much, keep testing.

So. I havent come over yet cause I thought if I wont be in a new testing group I might be less obsessive :)
So far so good but now I am geting excited again about the whole thing so I want to join you :)
You can put me down for october 16th, might test the 17th cause DH wont be home untill later the 16th and I am not sure If I want to test if he isnt home. We will see.
So Im on cd 11 today and will start using OPK on wednesday at cd 14 think I might either O or get pos OPK on october 1st.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

well I'm well into CD16 (its 11:42pm here so I'll be CD17 soon) and still not pos opk :shrug: i always get a positive opk around the CD 12-14 mark and ive never not ovulated, not sure whats going on. 

I tested this morning- neg stark white

tested afternoon- clear line but not quite positive

tested evening- line is there but lighter than noon

tested a few mins ago- line darker than afternoon but still not positive, 

i have tugging pains on my left ovary, i spotted a bit today (red not brown and mixed with ewcm) 

i still have wet slippery ewcm when I'm supposed to have lotiony/dry cm by now

i realised my chart was erratic and im hoping for a temp rise tomorrow to confirm ovulation, i don't want to miss my chance :(

https://i66.tinypic.com/2d0zz0g.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

StillPraying said:


> Well ladies im out for October. DH doesnt want to ttc right now. Good luck and baby dust to all of you :dust:


:hugs: hope everything goes well for you and i hope you get a bfp once you decide to try again :flower:


----------



## BelleNuit

BlueMama I occasionally O later than usual (maybe 1-2x a year). Happened last cycle. My OPK is usually positive CD 10-11 with O on CD 12-13. Last cycle OPK wasn't positive till CD 13 and I O'd CD 15.

It's pretty normal to have a couple longer cycles like that a couole times a year. Your probably just gearing up to O now! That one OPK is starting to look pretty dark!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

do you think if i O during the night that last nights BD session would be enough since DH would work till later today (it's 1.29am Monday and he's fast asleep, he won't come home till 7pm)?


----------



## Shortstuff87

Hello,
I'll be testing October 7th!!
Had a bit of a malfunction two days before OV &#128521; we weren't exactly trying but won't mind either way! Xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

I was 5 dpo yesterday and the nausea was there ALL DAY. Ugh. I've had this before in BFN cycles but yesterday was just so gross. It sucks that it probably means nothing because it's hard to be nauseous for an entire Saturday. 

Good luck to everyone else :) !


----------



## Aphy

BlueMoonBubba said:


> do you think if i O during the night that last nights BD session would be enough since DH would work till later today (it's 1.29am Monday and he's fast asleep, he won't come home till 7pm)?

Yes,you still have a good chance. Remember,one BD releases millions of swimmers &#128521; Maybe BD again when DH gets home for good measure! Fx for you!


----------



## Anon010696

Hey ladies! Guess whoes finally back TTC again?!?!? Af due 9th. Testing begins 5th (oct). Im so excited to be bck! Got EWFM and FF app says im right at the end of my OVU window. Bd 4 times within ovu window and bding again today (last day of window). OPKS neg, but with PCOS you never know. Didnt temp this month because we just decided to start TTC again last minute. So. Probably not my month but FX anyways. How has everyone been.


----------



## Weebles

Wish I wasn't still here to be welcoming you back but welcome back! Last minute or not it sounds like you have a really good chance this month. FX


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol weebles, I share that sentiment exactly. 

Anon welcome back! Does it feel exciting to be TTC again? Or is it a little old hat, been there/done that? I wish I could get back my hope and optimism that I had when we first started TTC. I really EXPECTED it would happen right away, surely within 3 months.... and obviously within 6.... and definitely by 9.... and on it goes. UGH. Ladies, I'm so done with the TWW!


----------



## baseball_mom

Can I join? I will be testing on October 25th. Good luck to all on our BFP in October!!


----------



## Anon010696

Thanks weebles!!! Im sorry to see you still here but glad to see a familier face! 

Belle it does feel exiciting but we are extremely doubtful that itll happen quickly for us. 

Welcome baseball


----------



## greenarcher

Oh yay! Some familiar faces! 

I'll be testing October 3, at around 10 DPO. I usually have a 11-13 LP. 

I'm 1-2 DPO today, and even though I've gone 6 months without a second line (no chems or anything), I'm surprisingly hopeful this month! I did preseed and softcups a few times during my fertile period, and I'm hoping that, since I don't normally get EWCM, that will substitute nicely.

I've got an at home SA kit arriving in the mail this week. I'm super excited! I told DH I'll wait to see if we get preg this cycle before I make him spunk in a cup


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Im so annoyed right now, opks are still semi-positive not all the way even today (CD17) i have a 27-28 day cycle, i don't get it, I'm cramping with ewcm but opk refuses to cooperate :dohh: also no temp shift :(


----------



## LuLu15

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Im so annoyed right now, opks are still semi-positive not all the way even today (CD17) i have a 27-28 day cycle, i don't get it, I'm cramping with ewcm but opk refuses to cooperate :dohh: also no temp shift :(

I also use the digital opks to verify my ICs...when they are getting almost there I check with the digital. Hope you get the pos opk very soon!!!


----------



## Anon010696

ive never in my entire life had an actual fully pos OPK. i just bd every day during my window on FF and the two days before and the two after for good measure. My partner calls it a chore but knows the outcome will be worth it XD


----------



## ALiKO

Belle: acupuncture sounds like its really been working for you and very relaxing. I've always wanted to have it done but I'm afraid of the needles... Are they painful?

StillPraying- men just don't understand us and our need to TTC and the emotions we go through :dohh:. We'll miss you mamas :hugs:

Maturemama39- welcome :wave: Oct. 3rd, you got it!

G x- I am so sorry for your lost but I'm glad to see your in good spirits and ready to retry. Hoping for sticky BFP's for us all :hugs:

Catalyst- welcome! Put you for the 16th :happydance:




BlueMoonBubba said:


> do you think if i O during the night that last nights BD session would be enough since DH would work till later today (it's 1.29am Monday and he's fast asleep, he won't come home till 7pm)?

Blue- yes that's actually food timing. Its actually said that your most fertile time is the 1st 3 days leading up to ovulation so I think your good :thumbup:

Shortstuff87- welcome girlie :wave:. Put you for the 7th.

Anon- I hope Oct. 5th brings you a BFP!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you for the comfort ladies, I don't know who else to whine and moan to. Just feeling deflated at the moment, hope things turn out well for us all.


----------



## Geebug x

Could I join?

Still tracking periods and cycles as my periods are only returning to 'normal' after years of none. It is due between the 9th - 11th so I figure if it isn't here by 13th I'm going to test.

It's also my Granddad's birthday who passed away last year so a date that I would love to get some good news on (albeit very doubtful)

Thanks ladies and huge good luck!

xxx


----------



## AnneBurg

Bluemoon- I totally feel your frustration; back when I was using opk's and like never getting pos was so aggravating! It only helped to chuck them out and use other fertility signs to track O. 
3 dpo here, lots of lower abdo fullness/pressure/ache. Hoping that means something good?
Gl to everybody!!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

I think I'm out already, :witch: showed up early after our longhaul flight to Vegas at the beginning of the month. Not normally a drama but I'm away on a course next week so of course I'm going to ov while I'm away! Not until the end but we'll probably still miss it, plus DH's stress levels have put him right off the boil so no :sex: for me at the moment. Not good :nope:

I'm a little bit down about it and beginning to think it's never going to happen, I'm going to be 37 in a couple of months. I'm starting to think that I'm getting a bit old for several reasons a) for fertility reasons because mine is dropping and so will his be since he's nearly 40; and b) I'm going to struggle to keep up with a toddler who will be running around when I'm 40. 

:cry:


----------



## Geebug x

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Thank you for the comfort ladies, I don't know who else to whine and moan to. Just feeling deflated at the moment, hope things turn out well for us all.

BlueMoonBubba, I had to chuck my OPK's out too. I never ever got a complete dark line even though I knew I was ovulating as had tests at the hospital.

xx


----------



## peanutmomma

Hoping beta test tomorrow shows good things


----------



## Jenny Bean

Peanutmomma...did you test early, I see you already had your BFP.

Stillpraying, so sorry to see you go....I had this moment with my husband last night because we were arguing so bad and he basically told me to leave and take my daughter with me....after he calmed down I told him if it doesn't happen for us this month maybe we should take a break.


----------



## peanutmomma

Jenny Bean said:


> Peanutmomma...did you test early, I see you already had your BFP.
> 
> Stillpraying, so sorry to see you go....I had this moment with my husband last night because we were arguing so bad and he basically told me to leave and take my daughter with me....after he calmed down I told him if it doesn't happen for us this month maybe we should take a break.

Yes, af due the 30th, was going to test on oct 1. But tested at 11dpo, or 8dpo, not sure of exact O date. It was a faint bfp. Then, next morning lighter. I have beta in morning. Fx for good results


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

AnneBurg said:


> Bluemoon- I totally feel your frustration; back when I was using opk's and like never getting pos was so aggravating! It only helped to chuck them out and use other fertility signs to track O.
> 3 dpo here, lots of lower abdo fullness/pressure/ache. Hoping that means something good?
> Gl to everybody!!

its not only the opks that are doing my head in, its the fact that there is no temp shift, im on a 27 day cycle and im almost on CD18 and still nothing which confirms no ovulation has yet occured:cry:

good luck with your cycle, hope this one is it for you:flower:


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been live in a while, this post is a big and busy one!!

I have also never had a dark line but this cycle I decided to try the clear blue dual hormone ones, I have been using them for 4 days and today I got a flashy face to say I have reached my 'high' fertility!!
Very chuffed as wasn't convinced I was O'ing but the digi ones have confirmed that certainly the hormones are there!!

Going to get BDing tonight and see what happens! Any one else on CD 12 or thereabouts? I'm so hoping this is the cycle!!


----------



## Aphy

Sparrowmummy said:


> Hi everyone sorry I haven't been live in a while, this post is a big and busy one!!
> 
> I have also never had a dark line but this cycle I decided to try the clear blue dual hormone ones, I have been using them for 4 days and today I got a flashy face to say I have reached my 'high' fertility!!
> Very chuffed as wasn't convinced I was O'ing but the digi ones have confirmed that certainly the hormones are there!!
> 
> Going to get BDing tonight and see what happens! Any one else on CD 12 or thereabouts? I'm so hoping this is the cycle!!

Hi Sparrow,good to see you here again! I am cd12 as well...I use the clearblue opk as well but the one hat only indicates top 2 fertile days,not 4. I'm still getting negatives currently but I expect smiley face around Wednesday or Thursday. Let's hope this is the cycle!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck sparrow and Aphy!

BMB - wow so strange your cycle would get all wonky all of a sudden. I guess it's possible you missed your surge with the OPKs and your temps are off for some reason. Hope you get a positive OPK or consistently high temps soon :/

Jenny and SP - sorry the husbands are causing trouble and not being cooperative. My husband agreed to trying in December and now he's saying there's too much going on and we should put it off a bit. Men!


----------



## Jenny Bean

peanutmomma said:


> Jenny Bean said:
> 
> 
> Peanutmomma...did you test early, I see you already had your BFP.
> 
> Stillpraying, so sorry to see you go....I had this moment with my husband last night because we were arguing so bad and he basically told me to leave and take my daughter with me....after he calmed down I told him if it doesn't happen for us this month maybe we should take a break.
> 
> Yes, af due the 30th, was going to test on oct 1. But tested at 11dpo, or 8dpo, not sure of exact O date. It was a faint bfp. Then, next morning lighter. I have beta in morning. Fx for good resultsClick to expand...

do you know what CD you were on, lol, I am asking because I have a wedding this weekend and want to test early.


----------



## mrsbertrand

FX for you Peanut! Sorry for those whose hubby's aren't co-operating, I know how stressful this whole thing is. 

FX for everyone waiting to test, I am expecting AF in the next few days, my cycle is typically between 28-32 days. Today is day cd30, suspected 14 dpo. 

Trying not to buy a pregnancy test, fear of being disappointed yet again! Trying not to build myself up too much but really hopeful. I hate waiting lol.

My teeth have been sore since 6dpo, Feeling anxious and tired, weird twinges on either side of pelvic area and abdominal cramps. More CM than usual since Ovulation.... Ah well, guess we'll see if AF comes or not lol.


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck tomorrow peanut!! Hope you get good results!!


----------



## srrhbell

.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Hey ladies!

Can I join in?? 

Af due October 6th. Just a few days into the TWW and I'm already all over the forums haha. Aiming to test same day af due. Will probably test last day of September if my Cervix Placement continues to be weird (I know it's not a good indicator. But it helps me pass the tww &#128541; ) 

{I may have a POAS addiction...}


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

confuzion said:


> Good luck sparrow and Aphy!
> 
> BMB - wow so strange your cycle would get all wonky all of a sudden. I guess it's possible you missed your surge with the OPKs and your temps are off for some reason. Hope you get a positive OPK or consistently high temps soon :/
> 
> Jenny and SP - sorry the husbands are causing trouble and not being cooperative. My husband agreed to trying in December and now he's saying there's too much going on and we should put it off a bit. Men!

I wish you're right, I woke up today CD18 and temps are still very low, at this point I don't think I have much hope since I have a 26-28 day cycle:cry: its going to take me forever to get over this:dohh:


----------



## Catalyst

BlueMoonBubba I hope you are having a month off. I had a week longer than usual in june I think, or mai. 

I have been feeling kind of like O is near yesterday and today. SO I decited to use OPK just a bit earlyer than I had planned. I could see that a O is clearly on its way, not sure how soon though. I got faint line, not realy faint but not pos one. But after 10 min the line was weird. part of it was dark and part faint.

https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20160926_204150_zpsmncquf1l.jpg

I am not sure what to make of it. DH and I :sex: to up our chances, hope we will be active more times this week. 
After beeing kind of negative about our chances, we talked abit and it turns out the trip isnt a weekend trip, just the one day, he thinks. So we shouldnt miss it I think. So if we are active we should have decent chance this month.


----------



## LuLu15

Blue- did you test with an opk today?


----------



## ekan91716

New here! In my second month of actively trying to conceive and will be due to start red river day Oct 5-7.

30 years old and nervous!


----------



## BelleNuit

In the no-man's-land that is 2-3 dpo. Feeling ambivalent, which is a nice reprieve from the emotional roller coaster that TTC has been so far. I think the acupuncture is helping me chill out lol


----------



## ekan91716

BelleNuit - enjoy it! I think I teeter totter back and forth, so props to you for embarrassing the ambivalence! I think this is the one situation where it is truly a positive!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

LuLu15 said:


> Blue- did you test with an opk today?

yes, it was stark white not even a hint on a second line:cry:

oh well, onto November cycle.


----------



## AnneBurg

Belle nuit im there with ya at 4 dpo. Great attitude . Wish I could turn my brain off so that every little bodily twinge or cramp or symptom isn't a "sign"


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Ekan and Anne. I think after so many cycles I've checked out and have become numb to it all. It's tough to find that balance between hope and realism so you don't continue to get burned


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats peanut!!!

I'm 9 dpo today and yesterday was a nausea-fest once again. But yesterday was also my Dr's appointment and I'm (oddly) happy to report that the process is getting started. He's sending me for comprehensive bloodwork to check all my hormones and a full pelvic ultrasound to double check that everything is okay there. I just feel so much more at ease now that I'm taking action. We haven't been trying for a full year but my Dr was willing to start sending me for some preliminary tests so fingers crossed.


----------



## LuLu15

Blue- ugh, I'm so sorry! Huge hugs!! 

Afm: 6dpo and not much going on. All I can say is man progesterone makes me exhausted!! Working 12 hour days probably doesn't help but I'm getting the best sleep because I'm staying asleep. Thinking of testing sometime this weekend. We are going out of town next Wednesday for a week and it's a long road trip so I need to know what's going on before the trip at least.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Welcome to anyone new!

Blue - Sorry that you are having a difficult time right now, I think that is why I haven't started the Ovi testing yet, it seems like if you miss your surge its very defeating.

Catalyst - Congrats it looks like things are looking good for you!

Belle - I am definitely in the same boat as you and feeling exactly like you are right now, lol the ups and downs etc. 

Chocolate - Good luck with your tests! Its a positive movement forward that's for sure!

LuLu - I am DPO 4 (I think) today so I might be testing early with you this weekend because I have a wedding to attend and any sign of a positive I won't drink a sip....on the other hand even if I do get a positive I will be super stressed until my period date has passed....and if I get a negative I will be super bummed as well....ahhhhh I don't know what I should do if I should test early or not. I will be DPO 8 at that point!

Any opinions on testing early ladies? :dohh:


----------



## peanutmomma

Please take me off from having a bfp, thanks. Beta test this morning and negative


----------



## mrsbertrand

Sorry to hear Peanut :(


----------



## ILoveme29

5dpiui and im itching to test already lol, I have a whole week and a day. I had a huge temp drop this am idk y. but I took the temp after I woke up several times throughout the night and morning, so I don't even want to count it, thoughts?..


----------



## ILoveme29

@Peanut im sorry to hear that, good luck next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

Weird that weird that cp is still super high, soft and closed though


----------



## LuLu15

Peanut: so sorry for the nagative. Big hugs. 

Jenny: I know what you mean. It so hard when testing!!! I really hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## peanutmomma

RedoING beta tomorrow docs said bc of bfp this morning at home


----------



## Aphy

I really hope the second beta proves you right peanut :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Bean

peanutmomma said:


> RedoING beta tomorrow docs said bc of bfp this morning at home

:happydance: Good luck peanut!


----------



## vaniilla

Peanut - fingers crossed your beta results are positive ! :dust::hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

Well, either way I am testing in October. And you're not out til af shows. She will be late tomorrow going by lp, and late Saturday going by cd. So, I'm sticking here


----------



## Kaiecee

Can I join? 

So I should be ov'ing in the next couple hours I usually Ov 5 days after last pill but wow the ovary pain is so much even in my back


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.
I was MIA for a few days (busy weekend then a stomach bug at the end of it) and had quite a bit of catching up to do.
Can't wait for all those BFPs to start popping up.
Sorry about negative betas *peanut* but you're not out just yet.
*Catalyst*, I used to get a line like that on some OPK brands. It was positive in my case. Have you tested since?
I had a suprisingly early positive OPK myself yesterday. So O is early this month. Luckily I was feeling well enough after my stomach bug to BD in time. TWW, here I come!


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.
I was MIA for a few days (busy weekend then a stomach bug at the end of it) and had quite a bit of catching up to do.
Can't wait for all those BFPs to start popping up.
Sorry about negative betas *peanut* but you're not out just yet.
*Catalyst*, I used to get a line like that on some OPK brands. It was positive in my case. Have you tested since?
I got a suprisingly early positive OPK myself yesterday. So O is early this month. Luckily I was feeling well enough after my stomach bug to BD in time. TWW, here I come!


----------



## Geebug x

Anyone else around 5dpo and any symptoms?
I feel really weird but am sure I am imagining things because I want them to be there. Had really bad period pains last night but AF isn't due until around 9th-11th Oct!
xx


----------



## ILoveme29

@Geebug me im 6dpiui and on progesterone so its hard to symptom spot due to it giving me all crazy symptoms already. I have AF like cramps, weird feeling nipples, bloating and nausea.


----------



## ILoveme29

I also had a huge temp spike from 96.9 yesterday am to 98.0 today, interesting.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Baby dust to you Peanut! I hope the second Beta is your BFP!

CD32 and expecting AF, but haven't seen any signs of it and I usually spot. If it doesn't show up by tomorrow, I will test. Hate to wait, but doing my best to hold off.


----------



## Faithandlove

Hi ladies, I did an insemination on the 14th, and at 8dpo I had 1 random red spot which was accompanied with cramping on my left side. I've been on progesterone pills which cause lotiony cf but only for about 1hr after I take it. At 13dpp I had lotiony cf, only a little on my undies and this was about 11 hrs after my last pill. Have been sickly and nauseated feeling the past few days, felt like I had the flu but only lasted a couple hrs. AF is due on the 1st. Getting really nervous, been trying for over 2 years.


----------



## peanutmomma

Beta was same as yesterday. But af is late so, will test sturdy li,e original plan, so October tester


----------



## OilyMamma

I am almost excited to be entering into this months TWW. Im a weirdo lol!! Anyways. If all goes well ill be testing positive on my sons 4th birthday. (Oct15) fingers crossed. Keeping positive!


----------



## greenarcher

Geebug - memememe! I'm 5 DPO today too! Nothing so far, but my temp finally shot up, so I'm pretty sure I've ovulated. 

Loveme - That sucks! I've never taken progresterone supps, but if they mimic all the symptoms, what a bummer!

Mrsbert - Very promising!! TEST TEST!

Faith - fabulous (though yucky) signs!! I can't believe you haven't tested yet! I would have caved by now. When are you planning on testing?

Peanut - how bizarre! Hopefully you're one of the weird ones with wacky tests and AF stays away.


----------



## sara1983

I am currently on CD12 (26-27 day cycle). I took 2 OPK's yesterday and 2 on 10DPO and they were like medium darkness but definitely not positive. I took another one this morning and the second line was almost non-existent!!! I am so confused!!!

Usually they get progressively darker for me until positive and then light again after O, so I'm worried that I either a. missed my surge (but I took two yesterday so is this likely or b. am not ovulating this month. 

I am not temping, I've tried in the past and I am so forgetful in the mornings I can never do it consistently.

Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Sara maybe just BD every other day, then you don't need to worry about the OPK! You'll have your bases covered!


----------



## greenarcher

Nevermind, I misread!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Joining late but I'll be testing October 11 if AF doesn't come..


----------



## Faithandlove

Greenarcher- 
It's really hard not to test atm, I really want to but I'm really afraid it's going to be negative again :( I'm still debating on waiting till the 2nd to see if AF shows up or to test before


----------



## BelleNuit

Faith I know that feeling well. I try not to test at all and just wait it out for AF. Some months I have to test a little early if I'm going to an event where I know I'll be drinking


----------



## sara1983

BelleNuit said:


> Hey Sara maybe just BD every other day, then you don't need to worry about the OPK! You'll have your bases covered!

Thanks for responding! That is the plan, I'm just stressed that I'm not ovulating this cycle for some reason...but will keep BD'ing and hope for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparrowmummy

I don't understand I have had 'high' on CB digis for the last three days and loads of ewcm today so though I'd do an O stick to see if i saw a dark line. Did one tonight and nothing! Totally clear! No sign of a line at all :wacko:

So confused and now don't know where I am!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1288.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## G x

So I feel like my head is totally spinning!! Totally obsessed...

So It's not even been 2 weeks since my MC & although DH & I are bedding & temping as I'm unsure when I'll Ov, I can't stop thinking of BABYS & beibg PREGNANT. Ever spare minute I've got I'm on forums, B&B & Google!!! Morning,mood & night.

I'm not sure why I'm feeling so obsessed with it all? I'm I feeling like the due to the MC, I feel I'm quite a strong person & possible hide my feelings/emotions!

I took 1 full year to fall pregnant with my son 4 years ago and I was never this obsessed..xx


----------



## mrsbertrand

Well, light pink when wiping, still without cramping or full on af. Did a dollar store test about 15 minutes ago, BFN. Let's see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## October_baby

Can I join?? I test October 13th. My birthday is October 22nd. BFP will definitely be an awesome birthday gift!! Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## October_baby

You are definitely not alone. It took 3 months with my son 6 years ago. I've been actively trying for 8 months. I've had an HSG done and tubes are open. OPK's are positive. I'm doing everything right and So far nothing. I find the forums helpful. At least I don't feel alone. Baby dust to you. Praying for your BFP


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies ...joining you in October. I'll be turning 34 and it's our 7th cycle ttc. 1st cycle on clomid. I do ovulate on my own and everything looks good on my end so far...hope this is our lucky month! I'll be officially testing around October 18th unless Clomid does something wonky to my cycle.


----------



## LuLu15

ILove: I'm the same way wwe th the progesterone. I have all these symptoms but I can't say which it is. I took a nap today which I never do but the progesterone is probably doing it. Now getting hot flashes, and I've been spotting the whole tww which I was told was normal because the meds can irritate the cervix so who knows.


----------



## greenarcher

G x said:


> So I feel like my head is totally spinning!! Totally obsessed...
> 
> So It's not even been 2 weeks since my MC & although DH & I are bedding & temping as I'm unsure when I'll Ov, I can't stop thinking of BABYS & beibg PREGNANT. Ever spare minute I've got I'm on forums, B&B & Google!!! Morning,mood & night.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm feeling so obsessed with it all? I'm I feeling like the due to the MC, I feel I'm quite a strong person & possible hide my feelings/emotions!
> 
> I took 1 full year to fall pregnant with my son 4 years ago and I was never this obsessed..xx

I TOTALLY feel you. I was this way when I first started TTC, then around month 4 I chilled out a bit. Now that my best friend has fallen pregnant (on her first month, lucky!), I'm obsessing again! I want to be pregnant with her!


----------



## Anon010696

already wanting to test.....af not due til oct 9th.....someone give me the will power to not waste my ICS


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hi Ladies! 
Can i please join :) 

First cycle on Clomid and OPK's and TTC#2. First son natural. Late cycles.

I had a positive OPK (only one) yesterday (cd22) and CRAZY pains today. More so on one side than the other but enough i had to sit down. I have never had this before so hoping i o'd?

Bd'd last night and the night before. Should we go again tonight?
If i did O today then i think that means i test on 13th/14th? Please someone correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## Aphy

HockeyWife86 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Can i please join :)
> 
> First cycle on Clomid and OPK's and TTC#2. First son natural. Late cycles.
> 
> I had a positive OPK (only one) yesterday (cd22) and CRAZY pains today. More so on one side than the other but enough i had to sit down. I have never had this before so hoping i o'd?
> 
> Bd'd last night and the night before. Should we go again tonight?
> If i did O today then i think that means i test on 13th/14th? Please someone correct me if i'm wrong!

GL Hockey! Sounds like you might be O'ing. I am also O'ing today so in same time frame as you. I hope to start testing from 11/12 Oct which will be 12dpo but I know myself as well and might randomly take a test earlier than that even :winkwink: I would suggest you BD tonight as well for good measure :flower:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm thinking this might be a no O cycle.. It's my first since my cp and I'm on cd20 and still no O... So frustrating....


----------



## HockeyWife86

That's exciting! I am the same as you &#128513; I stocked up on cheapie internet test because I know I won't last! 
It's all so confusing for me with he opk's because I really don't know if they are positive or not because in one day I got 1 that had a darker line than the control out of 5 taken that day &#129300;
But the pain I felt today is unlike anything I've ever felt so hopefully that's a good sign. I told hubby to suit up again tonight. That means we bd tonight, last night and the night before. He goes away tomorrow so this is the last chance.

I think I will try to take my temps next cycle to help. 

I hope this is your month!




Aphy said:


> HockeyWife86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Can i please join :)
> 
> First cycle on Clomid and OPK's and TTC#2. First son natural. Late cycles.
> 
> I had a positive OPK (only one) yesterday (cd22) and CRAZY pains today. More so on one side than the other but enough i had to sit down. I have never had this before so hoping i o'd?
> 
> Bd'd last night and the night before. Should we go again tonight?
> If i did O today then i think that means i test on 13th/14th? Please someone correct me if i'm wrong!
> 
> GL Hockey! Sounds like you might be O'ing. I am also O'ing today so in same time frame as you. I hope to start testing from 11/12 Oct which will be 12dpo but I know myself as well and might randomly take a test earlier than that even :winkwink: I would suggest you BD tonight as well for good measure :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'm thinking this might be a no O cycle.. It's my first since my cp and I'm on cd20 and still no O... So frustrating....

I'm right there with you, first time i have a no O cycle:hugs:


----------



## Aphy

HockeyWife86 said:


> That's exciting! I am the same as you &#128513; I stocked up on cheapie internet test because I know I won't last!
> It's all so confusing for me with he opk's because I really don't know if they are positive or not because in one day I got 1 that had a darker line than the control out of 5 taken that day &#129300;
> But the pain I felt today is unlike anything I've ever felt so hopefully that's a good sign. I told hubby to suit up again tonight. That means we bd tonight, last night and the night before. He goes away tomorrow so this is the last chance.
> 
> I think I will try to take my temps next cycle to help.
> 
> I hope this is your month!]
> 
> Aw thanks Hockey! Your BD times are excellent if today is O day. I also struggled with determining the lines on opk's so thats why I use the Clearblue Advanced digital which basically gives you a simple smiley face when positive. So much easier this way! Temping takes a bit of getting used to... The pain you had today is most likely from the Clomid. Unfortunately the side effects happen at the most crucial time when you are suppose to be getting all sexy. Fx you catch a sticky bean!


----------



## chocolatechip

Anon010696 said:


> already wanting to test.....af not due til oct 9th.....someone give me the will power to not waste my ICS

I'm moving this weekend so I actually packed all my tests and sealed them up! Haha. I don't know if you can do the same, but that's my best tip right now lol


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm around 5/6 dpo, so TWW is almost half way through. Can't believe I'm coming to the end of yet another cycle in about a weeks time. 

I've had a lot of work related stress this week so I am really looking forward to the weekend. I need some time to just unwind


----------



## ILoveme29

@Lulu I'm trying to distract myself every way possible. only 5 more days until testing

has anyone tested yet?


----------



## Weebles

Belle, got my fingers crossed for you! 

Gagrl and Blue, sorry about the bummer charts this cycle but it's totally normal for it to happen.. Just sucks when you're ttc.

Aphy, that's the second time today I heard that clomid can make O painful.. Little nervous about that, I'm such a wuss!


----------



## Aphy

It's really bareable Weebles,don't worry too much. I would sit up with a lot more if it's going to get me a bfp &#128513;


----------



## G x

October_baby said:


> You are definitely not alone. It took 3 months with my son 6 years ago. I've been actively trying for 8 months. I've had an HSG done and tubes are open. OPK's are positive. I'm doing everything right and So far nothing. I find the forums helpful. At least I don't feel alone. Baby dust to you. Praying for your BFP

Thanks October, hoping you get your BFP this cycle. It's definitely an emotional ride we go one while TTC. :dust: xx


----------



## G x

greenarcher said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> So I feel like my head is totally spinning!! Totally obsessed...
> 
> So It's not even been 2 weeks since my MC & although DH & I are bedding & temping as I'm unsure when I'll Ov, I can't stop thinking of BABYS & beibg PREGNANT. Ever spare minute I've got I'm on forums, B&B & Google!!! Morning,mood & night.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm feeling so obsessed with it all? I'm I feeling like the due to the MC, I feel I'm quite a strong person & possible hide my feelings/emotions!
> 
> I took 1 full year to fall pregnant with my son 4 years ago and I was never this obsessed..xx
> 
> I TOTALLY feel you. I was this way when I first started TTC, then around month 4 I chilled out a bit. Now that my best friend has fallen pregnant (on her first month, lucky!), I'm obsessing again! I want to be pregnant with her!Click to expand...

Wishing you all the luck in the world you get your BFP soon. I've not even got a friend or family member that's pregnant to blame.. Only my own green eyed monster!xx


----------



## Catalyst

So my OPK line is similar and I habe no cramps so not realy optimistic. Also for some reason I spottes yesterday. Didnt come ub my panties and just slight color on paper. Never happened before so not sure what to make of that. Thought I would O sometime this weekend but now Im not sure. Not sure if I will O at all &#128547;


----------



## Weebles

Maybe O spotting Catalyst?


----------



## Catalyst

Weebles said:


> Maybe O spotting Catalyst?

Never happened before. But who knowes. Does that happen before, when or after Ovulatuion?


----------



## Faithandlove

Ugh, I feel like I'm already out for this month, cf is now watery, have head horrible headaches, nausea and some cramping all last night and today.


----------



## Maleficent

I'm testing on the 9th if AF doesn't appear - the day after she's due.


----------



## Eziana

If AF doesn't show up (fingers crossed!), I'll be testing Thursday, October 6th! I doubt I'm pregnant this cycle because 1.) I really didn't have any fertile cm. I'm hoping this will change once I've been off the pill a few more cycles (I'm thinking about trying that PreSeed stuff), 2.) This is our first cycle of TTC, and I'm just not that lucky, and 3.) I know this sounds silly, but I feel like if I were pregnant, if I were growing a human being in my body, I should know it somehow. There should be some obvious sign, like my body should start glowing or something. I know that's a ridiculous thing to think. I mean a lot of women don't have a clue until AF doesn't show up!

Anyway, here's hoping!

Good luck to all my fellow October testers!! :)


----------



## HockeyWife86

So hubby and I had a massive fight and did not dtd &#9785;&#65039; If I I'd yesterday and only bd the two days before does that mean I'm out? He is now away for work for the next night. 
Tmi- I had a little ewcm this morning too


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely not. That's still great timing. Sorry you had a fight :/


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to hear you guys fought, the pp is right though and you'll be covered since anything 3-5 days before O day is good. :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

Thr spotting comes and goes alwsys just litle sometimes pink sometimes like old blood or early AF. We planned on bd tonight but this afternoon I started to feel off.. been shivering and cold but my face hot. So I used my ear thermo and it saud 38.8°C
so iff I wont stopp spottint and get rid og this fever then we eont have any chance. Wr might have missed it since DH is going tomorrow bur he comes back the next day. So I was hoping I wont O till sunday... that might give us a chance.

Update: sorry about all the misspelling.. hate to write on my phone...


----------



## AnneBurg

Sorry your sick Catalyst! Makes bd so hard when you're feeling so awful!
4 day countdown to testing... Days are feeling sooooooo long!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Weebles! I'm totally rooting for you that your clomid cycle does the trick!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Thanks ladies :) was a nothing fight that I got over emotional about.


----------



## Faithandlove

Well I had a barely noticeable pinkish/brownish cm stain in my undies sorry if tmi, af is due Saturday so I'm hoping this is a good sign, as I've been queasy all day. Testing on Sunday the 2nd and trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## greenarcher

Do you usually spot before af? If not, a very good sign, I think!


----------



## Faithandlove

greenarcher said:


> Do you usually spot before af? If not, a very good sign, I think!

Not usually, have only ever 1 time before and it wasn't like this, it's almost not spotting, more like light pinkish discharge, so I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Faith! If its something new for you then maybe thats a good sign! I always spot before AF so for me its not a good sign. I'd be over the moon excited if I ever had a cycle where I didn't spot LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

still no temp rise, just waiting for AF. hope we start seeing some bfps soon x


----------



## Jenny Bean

I also hope we see the positive BFP rolling in!


----------



## OilyMamma

Wishing everyone luck!
A new month! I cant wait to see the BFP's start to pile up!


----------



## Jenny Bean

I think I am out this month.
AF is due in about a week and I am getting pink CM, which is usually a pre-indication of the AF's arrival....:shrug:


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh no! Well hopefully this month its an indicator of something better!
Fingers crossed


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my ch finally onto the tww


----------



## AnneBurg

3 days til testing, AF due in 5. Having some mild cramping so could go either way.


----------



## sara1983

Jenny Bean said:


> I think I am out this month.
> AF is due in about a week and I am getting pink CM, which is usually a pre-indication of the AF's arrival....:shrug:

Could also be IB!! I get pink CM before AF as well, but usually not until 3-4 days before.

FX for you!


----------



## sara1983

I posted a few days ago about having a dark but negative OPK and then it went super light again. I was upset because I thought I wasn't going to O this month.

Well this morning out of nowhere I got a positive OPK and I am over the moon! We BD last night, and am doing to try my best for tonight. We are supposed to go out to a family event and then OH is going out after so we will have to be very creative. If only this were easier!! It's definitely harder TTC with a toddler around. Anyone else?


----------



## sara1983

One more question, if you aren't temping, when count your ovulation date? The day of positive OPK or the next day? I know it's not an exact science either way just curious what everyone else does.


----------



## Jenny Bean

sara1983 said:


> Jenny Bean said:
> 
> 
> I think I am out this month.
> AF is due in about a week and I am getting pink CM, which is usually a pre-indication of the AF's arrival....:shrug:
> 
> Could also be IB!! I get pink CM before AF as well, but usually not until 3-4 days before.
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...

Your right, I think mine is usually 3-4-5 days as well, so maybe it is IB...I guess I will know in a week or so. Thanks for that!


----------



## Weebles

Sara, I didn't temp last month and I haven't used opk's in awhile but I tracked cp and cm. I counted O day as the last day cp and cm were fertile which correlates with previous months. Hope that helps!


----------



## sara1983

Thanks Weebles that does help! I think 1DPO will be on Sunday but i will wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Sparrowmummy

sara1983 said:


> I posted a few days ago about having a dark but negative OPK and then it went super light again. I was upset because I thought I wasn't going to O this month.
> 
> Well this morning out of nowhere I got a positive OPK and I am over the moon! We BD last night, and am doing to try my best for tonight. We are supposed to go out to a family event and then OH is going out after so we will have to be very creative. If only this were easier!! It's definitely harder TTC with a toddler around. Anyone else?

Sara I totally get what you mean, TTC with a toddler is difficult to say the least especially as LO still sometimes co-sleeps as and when he chooses. I am in a similar position in that I had fairly dark OPK's and then they've gone light again, I'm really hoping the same happens to me and I get a + out of nowhere!

I have no idea if I have ovulated this month, I had EW and a temp rise but now my temp has dipped right back down again :wacko: If someone fancies looking at my chart and interpreting whether I have ovulated I would be grateful.

My husband is out tonight. I went to book and pay for our new kitchen earlier and they told me they had, had a cancellation so could bring forward our installation by a month and was really happy.

I text my husband saying 'call me, got excellent news'. He called me straight back and started jabbering excitedly down the phone saying 'how far gone are you? what's the due date?'
When I text him it didn't quite occur to me that he might interpret it like that. I'm now all sad and disappointed for him as well as me. I really hope I have that kind of news for him soon :cry:

Good luck Anneburg and Jenny Bean hope your signs are both heading towards BFP's!!


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Not sure how to attach my chart so here is a screen shot x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1291.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## greenarcher

Awww that's so cute


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies mind if i join back in?


----------



## BelleNuit

Aww, sparrow, something like that happened to me a few months ago. It was first thing in the morning, DH was still in bed (I'm often up early). i leaned over and whispered in his ear that today was a very special day. He was like "really!! You're pregnant!!" Oh boy.... it was just the cat's birthday LOL. I felt so badly!


----------



## sara1983

Awww Sparrow, that's cute that your husband is excited about it though. Mine is one board for #2 but if I called him to say I had good news he would have thought we won the lottery or something lol.

I really hope you get your bfp out of nowhere too! Ovulation is such a tricky thing, but hopefully you have your bases covered. And yes toddlers are crazy but we somehow make it work!!

1DPO tomorrow, had major ovulation pains today. Yayyy finally in the tww!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

StillPraying said:


> Hi ladies mind if i join back in?

welcome back:hugs: 

I'm guessing DH changed his mind:flower:


----------



## Anon010696

8 more days til AF due....to test or not to test......


----------



## Aphy

Aw Sparrow,that's actually so sweet that he wants this so badly! 

I am at 2/3dpo today and I am already starting to symptom spot &#128584;


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Thanks ladies it was sweet and the funny thing is I didn't realise how he is looking forward to it just as much as me. 

Aphy your chart is perfect this month!! Really hoping you've got a great chance! Feeling any symptoms?!


----------



## Sparrowmummy

BelleNuit said:


> Aww, sparrow, something like that happened to me a few months ago. It was first thing in the morning, DH was still in bed (I'm often up early). i leaned over and whispered in his ear that today was a very special day. He was like "really!! You're pregnant!!" Oh boy.... it was just the cat's birthday LOL. I felt so badly!

Bellenuit I think this is hilarious and gave me a good giggle thinking about the cats birthday!! When you get your BFP you'll have to incorporate this in to the way you tell him!


----------



## Aphy

I know it's all in my head and it is way too early for anything to actually be of significance but I can't help myself &#128522; Yesterday I was bloated and deadly tired and developed a sore throat last night (feeling like something is stuck in my throat) and a headache. This morning still the throat feeling odd but bloatedness etc is all gone now. I do feel positive about our cycle this month. It's the most BD we have ever done in my fertile period so really hopeful &#128513; But I am also being realistic cause I know so much BD (by our standards) is no guarantee 

We at a tiny little town this weekend for a friends birthday and there are wild horses here who came to eat carrots out of my hand so having such an amazing morning so far &#128525;


----------



## AnneBurg

Wild horses! That sounds so lovely Aphy!
8 dpo here and am feeling out today. Having the worst grumpy moodiness. Angry at everybody. Very typical for me when AF is about 5 days away...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ok please change my test date to the 16.. Looking like I ovulated a few days late this month. I think I've officially entered the tww.


----------



## StillPraying

Anneburg i get the same way before af :hugs:

Aphy wild horses!! Thats amazing! 

Anon did you test?

Bluemoon hes on the ntnp mentality which means i do the trying really lol


----------



## WTBM

Can I join? AF is due between 10/17-10/20 (I have only had two months in a row, so I'm just going off of those 2). 
I may be a little too excited and just overthinking things but I have sensitive bbs, I'm dizzy, and yesterday I laid down for a 20 minute nap and woke up 4+ hours later! 
Probably just signs of O (I have been on BC for 10 years, so I don't think I've really experienced it before) but I say even just O is a good sign right now.


----------



## Anon010696

no i havnt caved yet its still so early but either im symptom spotting without meaning to or things are happening......im craving kitkats and twizzlers...which is what i craved when I had my chemical.....

idk if coincidence or sign. 

trying not to cave.....but thinking of buying a test....


----------



## Catalyst

I still have the spotting. It has been the past two days more like old blood, there are blood livers.. it looks like when Af is either starting or when the last day is. Never enaugh to go in to pad or pantys and not always as I wipe. Realy strange. Also strange is the tests. looks like the hormone is geting stronger and I am near positive OPk, not sure even if it is dark that it was positive yesterday. I am going to test again later this evening and hope I get positive then. Even if I think something is off cause the spotting I think we will try to bd... like I told DH just raw sex with no kissing.. just deposit hahaha shorty stile. But I am not hopeful about this and I am wondering if I keep spotting tomorrow that I should order apointment with gyno.
What do you girls think?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/I still have the spotting. It has been the past two days more like old blood, there are blood livers.. it looks like when Af is either starting or when the last day is. Never enaugh to go in to pad or pantys and not always as I wipe. Realy strange. Also strange is the tests. looks like the hormone is geting stronger and I am near positive OPk, not sure even if it is dark that it was positive yesterday. I am going to test again later this evening and hope I get positive then. Even if I think something is off cause the spotting I think we will try to bd... like I told DH just raw sex with no kissing.. just deposit hahaha shorty stile. But I am not hopeful about this and I am wondering if I keep spotting tomorrow that I should order apointment with gyno. What do you girls think?
nr 2 and 3 from bottom were taken the same day. bottom oldest top newest.


----------



## BelleNuit

7/8 dpo bbs are sore, lots of creamy cm. I don't always get sore bbs, out of 13 cycles it's happened maybe 3-4 times. I hope it means something. Maybe I was pregnant those cycles but it didn't stick. I'd never know as I don't test early


----------



## Roschey

Hi ladies! I hope it's ok I join in! I should be ovulating today (and have certainly been feeling like I am!). I plan to test in 13 days!! I've been having some ovulation pain- first on the right for the past 2 days but today it's switched over to the left. It'seems been much more noticeable this cycle than in past cycles. Not sure if it's from back to back miscarriages making it different or what? I promised myself I wouldn't get crazy this time, so I'm going to try to just take it easy and hope for the best!!


----------



## Anon010696

according to my charts im either 9-12 DPO........testing early when AF due 9th. Good or bad idea? anyone?


----------



## bbygurl719

Roschey said:


> Hi ladies! I hope it's ok I join in! I should be ovulating today (and have certainly been feeling like I am!). I plan to test in 13 days!! I've been having some ovulation pain- first on the right for the past 2 days but today it's switched over to the left. It'seems been much more noticeable this cycle than in past cycles. Not sure if it's from back to back miscarriages making it different or what? I promised myself I wouldn't get crazy this time, so I'm going to try to just take it easy and hope for the best!!

Hey. Welcome. I ovulated today to good luck this cycle here's to the tww


----------



## Mom15

October is here! Checking in from vacation. Cd 18, still creamy cm, but not surprising as we've had a nursing marathon the first few days due to jet lag. Had a wide awake toddler till sometimes 3 am. The fifth night was the first that he didn't wake up for a long time after night night. DH heads home ten days before us on CD 24 I think. So we'll probably miss the window, but I'm not giving up hope yet. Cd 25 is the earliest I have O'ed so far. Can't wait for the bfps! All of us deserve them, but I would be especially thrilled to see those who have been trying for a while with a bfp!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

2dpo here... Praying that this is our month..


----------



## Mamana

I'm waiting to test. This two week wait is a killer :). I'm technically around ovulation right now so we're still doing the BD! My next period is due on or around October 13th. Praying for BFPs for all of my fellow October testers!


----------



## Mamana

How long have you all been trying? Last month was our first TTC month and I ended up having quite the wonky cycle. I usually have a typical 28-32 day cycle but last month I ended up having a 20 day cycle. SO I mistook the beginnings of my period for implantation and then got super sad when it continued on to be a real period. Trying not to get my hopes up this month. I'm hoping to be able to wait until I miss my period to take a test but that's sooo hard to do!


----------



## BelleNuit

It's been almost a year for me. Im on cycle 13. Docs can't find anything wrong and in fact our testing has shown REALLY good results so far. My HSG will be in a couple weeks. I have no reason to believe there will be any problems there either. It's incredibly frustrating as I'm likely about to be diagnosed with unexplained infertility. Makes no sense.

I'm sure you will have better luck than me.


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies!! 
Mamana- we've been trying for around 19months. 
I'm 11dpo 12dpt today...I did test out my trigger and I *think* my tests are now getting darker. I am soooooo nervous. My last 2 chemicals were so hard. Im hoping there is someone in office at my RE today to see if I can get my blood drawn and hopefully if all is well get blood work done again on Tuesday. We are leaving for a week on Tuesday afternoon and we are seeing the in laws...they knew right away last time when I was pregnant with my daughter because we sat down to eat and I didn't order a beer (they have great brewery's in California lol) still haven't told dh either...I am so scared this will not work out. Thanks for letting me vent here ladies!


----------



## Mamana

thanks for the replies ladies! I have my fingers crossed for both of you to get those BFPS! as far as I know I don't have any fertility issues as I do have a 4 year old boy. However, my SO suffers from MS and we have some questions as to his fertility as he does suffer from some ED as a result of his disease. his Dr does not believe his sperm would be effected though. we haven't gotten it tested though.


----------



## Roschey

Mamana said:


> How long have you all been trying? Last month was our first TTC month and I ended up having quite the wonky cycle. I usually have a typical 28-32 day cycle but last month I ended up having a 20 day cycle. SO I mistook the beginnings of my period for implantation and then got super sad when it continued on to be a real period. Trying not to get my hopes up this month. I'm hoping to be able to wait until I miss my period to take a test but that's sooo hard to do!

We've been trying since January. But when I went to have my mirena out we learned it had perforated through my uterus so I had to have laproscopic surgery to remove it, which put a delay in TTC. Then when we got the all clear, we became pregnant in May, but I lost her in July. We waited a cycle as advised by my doctor, then became pregnant again immediately, but lost that one too. So, here we are! 

Anyone else get really bloated at O time?? It's like overnight my belly is so poached out! Ugh!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Lulu - I really hope you have a sticky bean there!

Roschey - Some months (like this month) I get extremely bloated around O! Like undo a button bloated. It's not pretty and it hurts. I embrace it as a 'strong ovulation'. Sometimes it's nice to have physical signs that something is happening in there!


----------



## Roschey

Wishn- that's a good way to think about it!! Hopefully that's the case! Thanks!


----------



## LuLu15

Wish: thank you, me too! &#128522;

Roschey: I get really bloated around O time. My friend mentioned it as well that she gets bloated at the same time.


----------



## OilyMamma

My TWW officially starts tomorrow. I am optimistic about this month which basically just means this TWW is going to be the LONGEST 2 weeks ever! Lol!! Good luck to everyone. Cant wait to see all them BFPS roll in!


----------



## OilyMamma

Mamana said:


> How long have you all been trying? Last month was our first TTC month and I ended up having quite the wonky cycle. I usually have a typical 28-32 day cycle but last month I ended up having a 20 day cycle. SO I mistook the beginnings of my period for implantation and then got super sad when it continued on to be a real period. Trying not to get my hopes up this month. I'm hoping to be able to wait until I miss my period to take a test but that's sooo hard to do!

This will be our 3rd cycle TTC But our first cycle really trying. We have every other day covered this cycle unlike the last couple where we had 1 maybe 2 days covered if we were lucky lol. So im a little bit too optimistic about this month but we will see what happens :)


----------



## Faithandlove

Well ladies, I'm out, AF showed middle of the night Friday like the devil, so on to the next month I guess. Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## LuLu15

So sorry af showed Faith!! GL next cycle!


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm out ladies, moving on to the next cycle :(


----------



## G x

Faithandlove said:


> Well ladies, I'm out, AF showed middle of the night Friday like the devil, so on to the next month I guess. Good luck and baby dust!




Disneylovers said:


> I'm out ladies, moving on to the next cycle :(

So sorry to hear AF arrived, good luck with the next cycle. :dust:xxx


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry ladies, AF blows!!

I'm incredibly moody today (PMS is a B). DH actually had the nerve to tell me that my temper was the problem and why we haven't conceived. Oh my! Did I see red after he said that!!!!!!

I don't think being irritable one day out of the month has anything to do with TTC and success. 

I yelled at him that nothing we do or don't do will make an ounce of difference. We have already made ALL of the lifestyle changes possible and it hasn't freaking helped. Ugh I could just RAGE all day today!


----------



## bbygurl719

Sorry AF showed her evil face ladies. As for me i think I'm ovulating later as my ovulation test decided to show a dark almost positive today.


----------



## Katy78

Sorry AF showed, ladies.

This is our fourth month trying for our third. Both my kids are miracles so I'm not holding my breath. But you never know, right?


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am pretty sure my AF arrived today 5 days early :-(
I guess I am on to the next month! Good luck ladies!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry for the ladies af got :hugs: I have a feeling I'll be joining you all shortly for next month! :dust::dust:


----------



## LuLu15

So sorry to the ladies that got af :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Oh no the witch has really been showing her face I see :witch: I'm sorry ladies! But october has just started, so good luck to you all next cycle :dust:


----------



## moonlyte

testing on October 9th (Sunday)..this is my 3rd month trying no 3.hoping for June baby..goodluck to all lovely ladies here,hopefully this is our month


----------



## Weebles

Belle, that would really piss me off too! Blaming it on something like that is totally unfair and does nothing but foster those very feelings! I've had people tell me I'm trying too hard, I'm not relaxing, and it's my own negative thinking keeping it from happening... And I'm just like, you're the one making me think negatively! Grr! I think sometimes people don't realize how insensitive saying things like that really is!


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles said:


> Belle, that would really piss me off too! Blaming it on something like that is totally unfair and does nothing but foster those very feelings! I've had people tell me I'm trying too hard, I'm not relaxing, and it's my own negative thinking keeping it from happening... And I'm just like, you're the one making me think negatively! Grr! I think sometimes people don't realize how insensitive saying things like that really is!

Its pretty clear to me Weebles that the mind is a very powerful tool. You and I are literally killing our unborn with our negative thoughts!!!! The stress is eating me alive! Literally! I think it just gobbled up my blastocyst!! 

*rolls eyes*

People should keep their thoughts to themselves.


----------



## LuLu15

Belle: my husband has said similar to me, telling me "stop stressing, that's probably why it hasn't happened yet" ...oh yeah, my "stress" has caused me not to conceive for a year and a half when we've been actively ttc...that's it...all my "stress" 

:hugs: it's such a tough journey and I don't think some ppl get it when it's just not happening. The best way I can explain it is that I feel like my body is broken. I'm just glad we have each other here to get through these struggles.


----------



## chocolatechip

Sorry to all the ladies who had AF show (I`m sure my witch will be here soon as well!)

I have a feeling deep in my bones that I`m not pregnant, but I have definitely been having the nausea and sore boobs. Today I`ve also had this stabbing pain under my bellybutton that feels like I`m being repeatedly poked but I think that could be anything as well. 13 dpo and I haven`t tested though - so that`s victory in itself!


----------



## Anon010696

too all ladies with AF im so sorry. Best of luck and good luck dust for next month!!!!

afm i caved and tested today ( 5 days early) with a frer after a 6 hour hold with a BFN. Testing with FMU in the morning, and the morning after as well.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

We've been trying for our 3rd since Feb this year, so far nothing:cry:

Looks like I'll be joining the AF ladies, bfns and no cross-hairs. Good luck to everyone waiting :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

So I got a positive opk tonight so that means I should ovulate tomorrow correct. And when would I be 1dpo. Still learning.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Got my ch this morning :dance:


----------



## Aphy

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Got my ch this morning :dance:

Excellent Gag,Fx for you!


----------



## AnneBurg

Hi guys, sorry to all the ladies who've had the which arrive!
Bfn today at 10dpo so I will probably test again tomorrow and Wednesday!


----------



## Roschey

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Got my ch this morning :dance:

Yay!!
:dust:


----------



## LuLu15

bbygurl719 said:


> So I got a positive opk tonight so that means I should ovulate tomorrow correct. And when would I be 1dpo. Still learning.

Yay for pos opk!! Usually the next day is when you O, some women O same day or 2 days after...so you can count 2 days after pos opk as 1dpo....also some women get O pains that help them know when they O. Otherwise, only way to really know is to temp. Good luck!! &#128522;


----------



## bbygurl719

LuLu15 said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> So I got a positive opk tonight so that means I should ovulate tomorrow correct. And when would I be 1dpo. Still learning.
> 
> Yay for pos opk!! Usually the next day is when you O, some women O same day or 2 days after...so you can count 2 days after pos opk as 1dpo....also some women get O pains that help them know when they O. Otherwise, only way to really know is to temp. Good luck!! &#128522;Click to expand...

Thank you lulu. I think I'm having some major o pains today. I'm so out of whack with my body that I don't remember what all this was like lol. So we be sat and will again tonight. Fingers crossed I get a sticky bean this month.


----------



## mrsbertrand

I am out for this month, AF showed up Friday night and killed me all day Saturday. On to the next cycle. Sorry to all in the same boat.

Baby dust! xx


----------



## BelleNuit

LuLu15 said:


> Belle: my husband has said similar to me, telling me "stop stressing, that's probably why it hasn't happened yet" ...oh yeah, my "stress" has caused me not to conceive for a year and a half when we've been actively ttc...that's it...all my "stress"
> 
> :hugs: it's such a tough journey and I don't think some ppl get it when it's just not happening. The best way I can explain it is that I feel like my body is broken. I'm just glad we have each other here to get through these struggles.

Thanks Lulu, its nice knowing there are others going through something similar! I really hope that this is the one that works for you and you get your bfp. You definitely deserve it! 

Heading back for my acupuncture appointment tonight :) Yay!! That should get me good and relaxed! Honestly this is probably the most chill I've been ever.... aside from yesterday when I was irritable and everything I did went wrong LOL. 

Still experiencing tender bbs and nips which is giving me a shred of hope, but I'm really not terribly optimistic anymore. Symptoms have never meant anything before. I'll either start spotting lightly tomorrow or wednesday and I always spot before AF, so that will be a good sign for me as to whats coming.


----------



## sara1983

3DPO for me today and already can't wait to test. Going to try to hold out until 9 dpo. which is Sunday.... 

I know that's still early but I am an obsessive tester and it will be amazing if I can even hold out until then!

Sorry for you ladies that have seen AF, it took me over a year to conceive my first and then the bfp literally came out of the blue so there is so much hope for you!


----------



## Roschey

Sara- I'm an obsessive tester too!! Going to try to hold out until maybe Tuesday!


----------



## ILoveme29

Okay ladies so I caved in and testing .. I'm 12 days post trigger and 11dpo got faintest line so won't get my hopes up it may be trigger still
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ILoveme29

Original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## sara1983

ILoveme29 said:


> Okay ladies so I caved in and testing .. I'm 12 days post trigger and 11dpo got faintest line so won't get my hopes up it may be trigger still

I think I see something but don't know if it's my eyes playing tricks! Are you going to test again tomorrow? FX for you :hugs:


----------



## ILoveme29

thanks Sara, I guess it couldn't hurt to test, im praying it gets darker, but I know 11dpo is still early


----------



## sara1983

ILoveme29 said:


> thanks Sara, I guess it couldn't hurt to test, im praying it gets darker, but I know 11dpo is still early

was that test with FMU?


----------



## ILoveme29

@sara im not sure of the difference. these are the ones they use in the hospital and its sensitive to 25miu/ml I believe.


----------



## sara1983

Okay looking forward to your test tomorrow, I have hope for you!


----------



## Weebles

Belle, you made me lol with one of your replies! I do hope your spotting stays away, that would be the best symptom imho!

iloveme, I'm going to trigger this week (Thursday I hope) and I'm scared of testing too soon and seeing something from it. Did you test it out? I hope you get something darker tomorrow!


----------



## ILoveme29

@weebles I tested at 9dpo was faint, barley can see, and again today 11dpo with no hold(was just curious to see) clearer than 9dpo but idk what to think. ill just test again in the am, that will be 13 days post trigger.


----------



## LuLu15

Belle: thank you!! I really hope this if it for you this month!! You definetly deserve it! &#128522;&#128522;

Well my RE office STILL has not called me back. I left another msg earlier today. I leave tomorrow afternoon out of town so there is no where to get labs drawn....oh well guess I just have to wait it out ugh!!!


----------



## LuLu15

Here's my tests from yesterday (on the right) and this am (on the left). I'm 12dpo and 13 days post trigger. I'm so nervous. &#128553;&#128553;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6157.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## WishnandHopn

Lulu the line looks darker! I think it's the real deal. Congrats!


----------



## ILoveme29

@LuLu that is a very dark line, that's a BFP!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Lulu congrats!!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Congrats lulu! Very positive!


----------



## LuLu15

Thank you so much ladies!!! Oh my gosh....I'm so scared it will end badly! I get off work soon and will head for labs... I'm not getting hopes up yet because this has happened twice already and it end in heart break. I still haven't really told hubby yet either...maybe I should for the support...


----------



## Anon010696

Tested with a FRER "6 days sooner" this morning. Af due 9th, today 3rd. So. 6 days before AF due. roughly 10-13 DPO (couldnt Pinpoint O this cycle).

Bfn? Had what I thought was a squinter. Saw the second line, got excited, and ran to get camera. Upon return, test was stark white and line was not there. Not sure if trick in my head or what happened there. So. BFN for me so far.


----------



## StillPraying

Lulu I hope this is it for you! How long is it supposed to take for the trigger to test out?

Anon sorry for bfn, I've had tests do that I think it's just the dye soaking up or something. But if you're 10-13 dpo you're still not out yet!

AFM I'm cycle day 11....and still bleeding. This is making me insane. My periods are normally 5 days. Now I've got 11 days?!


----------



## Roschey

Yay Lulu!! So hoping this will be your sticky little bean!!!


----------



## tobemum

Hi ladies! Had a bit of time away from here while waiting for O to try and take my mind off things and also to make this month go quicker! So now I am 1dpo and officially in tww! 

Will have to do some catching up but congrats Lulu! Fingers crossed for you this is the one! 

Hope this is going to be a good month!!


----------



## Anon010696

Thanks still!!! Im gonna test again in a few days, I probably shudlntve jumped the gun and tested so early XD. 

FX for you lulu. 

Still, are you used to having irrgular/long AF sometimes or is this new for you


----------



## BelleNuit

Lulu that is looking super positive!!!! Ahh!! I'm really excited for you!


----------



## Eziana

Well, I'm out. :( AF showed up today. Oh well. On to TTC Cycle #2! Good luck and baby dust to everyone still in the game!


----------



## Eziana

Congratulations Lulu! That is awesome!!


----------



## Roschey

So I've had a lot of cramping on and off today. Wondering if I could have O'd late and that's what was going on today (although it felt more in the middle than on one side or the other) or if I O'd early and it could be implantation?? Or if it's just nothing at all and I'm getting my hopes all up!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey y'all. So I had my positive opk last night at 1230. Woke up with cramp like vpains definitely had o pains today tww starts tomorrow n I will start testing at 9dpo on the 12tg


----------



## Anon010696

im noticing some red on the paper when i wipe, but nothing in a pad. 10-12 DPO. AF due 9th. Implantation bleeding? Early AF spotting? Ladies?


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats lulu!! Awesome news

My body is being so confusing, I keep wavering between "oh my goodness maybe I'm pregnant" and "Of COURSE I'm not pregnant". I'm 13 dpo and my CM has been super weird and abundant this cycle. And I haven't gotten any acne (I'm usually a human dot-to-dot) but they just kind of seem like weak signs so I don't know.


----------



## Katy78

Lulu, awesome lines, great progression, too. Congrats momma!

AFM, 6 dpo today. 6 dpo is usually the day I start getting this dull pressure/ache in my belly which in my opinion means AF will come. It's still morning so there's plenty of time for that to start.
Otherwise, nothing much is going on. Not even BDing... Luckily I had early O this month because otherwise I'd be out already. I had a stomach bug last week, managed to BD on the day of my positive OPK as I was feeling a bit better, then one of our kids got sick (cold, fever), then the other one plus my OH too. Now they are better but my OH has some kind of a bladder infection which is preventing him from BDing.
I'll be testing in a week or less if AF doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Mamana

Anon010696 said:


> im noticing some red on the paper when i wipe, but nothing in a pad. 10-12 DPO. AF due 9th. Implantation bleeding? Early AF spotting? Ladies?

this happened to me last month at 9DPO. I usually have a regular 28 day cycle but last month ended up being a 20 day cycle starting with light pink spotting that I was sure was implantation. I hope it is for you but mine turned into a full blown period.


----------



## Geebug x

I'm out ladies :cry: 
I really thought this was the month :nope: 
Obviously been looking at symptoms that wasn't really there.
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## LuLu15

So sorry to the ladies af got!! Fx that next month if your month!! :hugs:

Thank you ladies!! I got blood work done yesterday and waiting for results today...


----------



## Geebug x

Sticking around to hear your good news Lulu :hugs: xxx


----------



## ekan91716

so confused...

I've been lurking do to my new status and also being fairly certain that this month just wasn't the month. Even though we did the deed with the right timing -18th and 20th-(I think, because it all gets super confusing to me), we both got sick with upper respiratory crud right after. Then a few days ago my red river pimples showed up right on cue. And sunday I was 100% sure I started my period even though it was a few days early. I was super sad, hubby was super supportive and reminded me we haven't been trying for that long. But my AF which is usually super heavy never really "took off".. Instead it was just light spotting and then this morning nothing. Usually im 6-7 days. Idk what to think and now I'm more confused than ever but dont want to take a test and feel silly and sad all over again.


----------



## ekan91716

LuLu15 said:


> So sorry to the ladies af got!! Fx that next month if your month!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you ladies!! I got blood work done yesterday and waiting for results today...

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Lulu have everything crossed for you that your blood work comes back with good news! Those tests are so clear! Congratulations!

Erkan those symptoms sound strange especially seeing as your AF wasn't a 'normal' one. I can understand why you're scared to test but you're only going to stress wandering until you do. (Or I Know I would!) sometimes its better to bite the bullet so you can get over it and move on. Good luck :hugs:

I had my first cycle without an ovulation this month :wacko: I had a temp rise of 1dc for two days for it then to dip straight back down to the norm and stay there all month. I also got no positive OPK despite doing what feels like hundreds (it was realistically about 25). I am expecting AF this weekend and all signs (cramping, sore boobs etc) are showing that this is going to be the case.

Anyone else had this temp rise for it then to return straight back down again? Did you ovulate the following month? Feeling a bit disheartened but going to keep positive and hope for next month :flower:

Looking forward to seeing lots more good news!


----------



## Roschey

Holy cramps batman! Ugh! They've been bad all day! Like AF, but not due for like 10 days! It's far too early for implantation cramping isn't it? Or maybe could have O'd earlier? Idk... I was really sure I O'd saturday... idk! Lol


----------



## Roschey

Ha! So I actually just noticed on my ticker that the most common symptom 3dpo is cramping. Well I feel like a dork now! Normal then I guess? I've just never felt cramping to this extent at this point with any of my other 4 pregnancies.


----------



## LuLu15

ekan: so sorry you're in limbo...maybe testing will give you some answers. Fx for you! 

Sparrow: ugh sorry for the anovulatory cycle! I have no insight but I hope af shows so you can start trying again!! &#128522;&#128522;

Roschey: I hope the cramps are a good sign for you!! Fx for you!! 

Afm: I got my labs back! HCG: 118 @ 3wks 5days, they've never been that high!! My progesterone was at 49.4 (I'm on supplements for that) and TSH was 2.4 which is good but my endocrinologist will probably want to control it a bit more. Also they are checking to see if I need lovenox shots or if the baby aspirin will be ok, hope to hear from them soon on that. I got a lab slip, so if we make it to town tomorrow afternoon I will get my labs done, if not...first thing in the am I will be there!! Thank you ladies for all your support...this second test is where things have gone wrong, I packed a bag with all my tests &#128514;&#128514; so I'll test tonight at the hotel and then in the morning I'm sure. 

Gl luck to all the ladies testing soon!!


----------



## Roschey

LuLu15 said:


> ekan: so sorry you're in limbo...maybe testing will give you some answers. Fx for you!
> 
> Sparrow: ugh sorry for the anovulatory cycle! I have no insight but I hope af shows so you can start trying again!! &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Roschey: I hope the cramps are a good sign for you!! Fx for you!!
> 
> Afm: I got my labs back! HCG: 118 @ 3wks 5days, they've never been that high!! My progesterone was at 49.4 (I'm on supplements for that) and TSH was 2.4 which is good but my endocrinologist will probably want to control it a bit more. Also they are checking to see if I need lovenox shots or if the baby aspirin will be ok, hope to hear from them soon on that. I got a lab slip, so if we make it to town tomorrow afternoon I will get my labs done, if not...first thing in the am I will be there!! Thank you ladies for all your support...this second test is where things have gone wrong, I packed a bag with all my tests &#128514;&#128514; so I'll test tonight at the hotel and then in the morning I'm sure.
> 
> Gl luck to all the ladies testing soon!!

That's fantastic lulu!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## greenarcher

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so happy for you Lulu!!!! Yessss!!!!!! That gives me such hope that one day I'll make it too!


----------



## Mamana

is anyone else symptom spotting? Haha I'm 5 DPO, am experiencing tender breasts and white creamy discharge (tmi) and hot flashes tonight. lol


----------



## chocolatechip

15 dpo today and no AF but lots of cramps so I'm assuming it'll come tomorrow. I hate when my LP is on the long side (16 dpo is the longest). I just want to get it over with already!


----------



## nikalicious

Hi!! Can I join back in? :hugs: I've been gone from BnB for a long time. I'm pretty sure I O'd on the 30th so I'm at 4 DPO and plan on testing on the 11th:wacko: I feel like my body thankfully went back to normal after our loss. 

Roschey- this sounds like me too I had lots of cramping and lots of discharge. Hopefully it's implantation cramping for both of us!

I'm still nursing my youngest daughter and it's interesting that I can feel the uterine contractions today when she nurses, which I could feel before our miscarriage. Fx'd it's because we're getting our rainbow baby:flower:


----------



## Roschey

Hi Nik! I've lost 2 babies this summer too so we're also so anxious for our rainbow baby! And I'm thinking I'm about 3 dpo so we're about on the same achedule!! Fx'd for us both!


----------



## Anon010696

no more pink on the toilet paper. thats all gone away. holy cramping though, Like crap. but af no where in sight. BFN on IC. testing again in morning. af due in 5 days. not sure what i think


----------



## nikalicious

Anon- Fx'd for you in the AM that there's a BFP. I get lots of round ligament pain early in pregnancy. 

Roschey- Aw hugs hun!:hugs: I'm so sorry for your losses. I feel really good about this cycle, but I'm still sacred to go through another loss. My last one was VERY traumatic. I truly hope we can see our rainbow babies soon! When are you planning on testing? With my first I tested at 11 DPO and got a super faint positive and she's my good luck charm. SO i think that's when I'll test again, so I guess the 11th, not the 10th if I can stand to wait that long:haha:

Mamama- I got a lot of discharge today too. And tender nips is generally a good sign! FX'd for you love.


----------



## Anon010696

Thanks the cramping has me confused though. Whats round ligament pain?


----------



## nikalicious

Round ligament pain is cramping/lower abdominal pain. It's your uterus expanding and getting used to holding a baby :flower: So cramping isn't a bad thing. I had ALOT of cramping/pain with my first early on.


----------



## Anon010696

i hope thts wht this is.......impraying my heart out....


----------



## x0emz0x

Can I join please :) Currently on cycle day 32. The latest my af has come in the past year is day 31 (it varies between 26-31 days) Aiming to wait until 8th Oct to test (I would like my partner to be with me and I don't want to test and af then comes 20 minutes later like usual :()

Symptoms:
Last Friday I had a stitch pain around 4.30am..thought it might be af but couldn't get out of bed to check, however it still hasn't shown. I also had a slight stitch pain on Saturday morning, no more since.
Achy/tender gums yesterday where I feel I need to put pressure on them
Felt slightly sicky yesterday and this morning.

It may just be my mind playing tricks on me though!


----------



## Roschey

Nik, my plan is also to wait to test until the 11th. That'd put me 10 dpo- still early, but in some strange way I think it makes the wait less stressful!


----------



## AnneBurg

I'm 12 dpo today and light brown spotting since yesterday... Very frustrated! Either come on AF or bfp! These symptoms are driving me nuts!


----------



## greenarcher

AnneBurg said:


> I'm 12 dpo today and light brown spotting since yesterday... Very frustrated! Either come on AF or bfp! These symptoms are driving me nuts!

Have you tested yet?

x0emz - gums? that's an interesting symptom... exciting that you're late, and it sucks that you can't test for 3 more days!!

Rosch - I think 10 dpo is the best day to test. Well, at least if you've got good eyesight for squinters


----------



## Roschey

Thanks green! Tuesday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Yup, bfn and I only have one frer left! Tww limbo is the worst!


----------



## Roschey

Oh Anne! I hear ya sister!!! It's CRAZY long!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Haha thanks Roschey! It feels good to vent!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm 11/12 dpo today. If AF is coming I might see a little bit of spotting today and I'll definitely see spotting tomorrow. So I'm keeping my FX that theres no spotting (I've NEVER had a cycle without spotting before AF). I'm planning to take a test on Friday even if I know its going to be a BFN because I have to call the fertility clinic on the first day of my new cycle to book the HSG. AF should be here Friday or Saturday, so I'll call on Friday and hopefully even if AF isn't here they'll book me in.


----------



## Roschey

BelleNuit said:


> Well I'm 11/12 dpo today. If AF is coming I might see a little bit of spotting today and I'll definitely see spotting tomorrow. So I'm keeping my FX that theres no spotting (I've NEVER had a cycle without spotting before AF). I'm planning to take a test on Friday even if I know its going to be a BFN because I have to call the fertility clinic on the first day of my new cycle to book the HSG. AF should be here Friday or Saturday, so I'll call on Friday and hopefully even if AF isn't here they'll book me in.


Wood hoo! This sounds promising! Fingers crossed for you!!!

AFM... I'm 4dpo. Cramping like crazy yesterday, but that seems to have subsided. Now LOTS of slippery wet CM. And bbs are kind of tingling- but idk that's it's really nipple pain so much as kind of deeper inside the breast?? Hopefully this is all heading in the right direction!!


----------



## sara1983

Let us know if you see the spotting Belle! I am the same way, I spot right before too that's how I know it's coming. You are strong for holding out testing until Friday, I'm only 5DPO and it's taking everything I have not to POAS even though I know it's utter insanity and impossible at this point.

AFM, going away for a couple days tomorrow so hoping that takes my mind of testing!! The TWW feels like the two month wait....:growlmad:


----------



## chocolatechip

16 dpo here and still no AF. I know in my deepest heart of hearts that I'm likely not pregnant this month but the stupid witch is taking so long to arrive that it's giving me false hope. Boo.


----------



## Weebles

FX for no spotting Belle! Just a couple more days, I hope this is your cycle! 

Good luck to all the ladies testing in a few days too!!

I've got my scan tomorrow morning to check my follicles and hopefully I will be triggering that night when I get home from work. Or maybe I should wait until the next morning when hubby gets home? Or BD and trigger after the appointment but before I go to work? Ahhh, we both currently work off shifts so timing is a bit more complicated for us! Is it better to BD before trigger. at the same time, or after??


----------



## soon2 b wifey

I hardly ever post on these being in the ltttc, but what the heck. Af is due the 15th.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles how long after you trigger do you ovulate? I'd try to BD before you trigger. Definitely wait till after your appointment to trigger! You want to know you have good sized follicles before you release them! AHh!! So excited for you! I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## nikalicious

I totally can relate that Tuesday can't get here soon enough! I've had lots of CM today the same with yesterday but very little cramping today so far. 

Roschey, the tww is horrible. I was just complaining to DH last night that I just want to know if we are pregnant or not. We both were having trouble falling asleep last night. 

Soon2bwifey- FX'd for you! AF is due for me that day as well. Hoping it doesn't show for both of us!

Chocollatechip- aww hugs hun! I know it's so hard. Hoping AF comes quickly for you or stays away and you get your BFP!


----------



## x0emz0x

Well this morning at work I went to the loo and had very light spotting as I wiped (sorry if tmi) but that is all, I have worn a pad just in case it is af but there is literally nothing on the pad and there has been nothing else on the pad or as I have wiped when I've been to the loo and checked. It's very strange for me as I don't usually spot this little when af is coming. I haven't had any cramps either. Quite tempted to test tomorrow if still no af tonight...


----------



## looneybugz

I test on my birthday OCTOBER 10th.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I started spotting so I'm out. It's faint but there, just like always

So I guess now I just wait to start cycle 14 :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I've decided with the cp my last cycle I'm not testing unless I'm a few days late for AF so that will be around October 14. I was going to wait longer but my doctor wanted me in ASAP to check betas and progesterone and if progesterone is low I can start supplementation ASAP and possible save the pregnancy..


----------



## LuLu15

Aw Belle :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Lulu is definitely sucks. I'm still very happy for you though!


----------



## Catalyst

So I havent written much. Had some spotting few days last week never enaugh for a pad just as I wiped and not always. I thought I would ovulate this weekend but got dark lines for few days and not sure if they were almost pos or pos. Also got sick thursday and DH weny away for a day and felt off when he came home. He jad fever and stuff on sunday but took paracetamol and we had quick one.
But he was off the next few days. So I think this month is off. So many things not right.
I just hopw next month goea better.


----------



## Roschey

I though the cramping was over, but it's hit back hard now today. And a couple very small episodes of nausea and dizziness. Still lots of CM. I've never had cramping at this point as bad as it is though- pregnant or not.


----------



## Roschey

I mean, it's not excruciating by any means. But it's certainly noticeable.


----------



## Oculi83

Hi everyone!&#128075;
I'm 2dpo. Trying for #3. &#128556;


----------



## Roschey

Oculi83 said:


> Hi everyone!&#128075;
> I'm 2dpo. Trying for #3. &#128556;

Welcome oculi! We're also trying for #3! Hopefully we all see some BFPs this month!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi oculi I'm also 2dpo n trying for my #3 and husbands #6


----------



## Weebles

Aww Belle, that sucks. I'm not counting you out yet though.


----------



## Anon010696

Well ladies.....still no sight of pink since the other day. (spotting lasted maybe two hours).....

Cramping is persistant and strong. Very painful. Had me running to the bathroom sick every 2 hours, even at work (not vomiting.....the other end....ouch!)

Tested with very diluted night time urine on an IC and i "think" I have a feint squinter.

Either that or my eyes are playing some tricks!!! But im testing in the morning with FMU on an IC and if it pops up BFP imma confirm with a frer and digi. 

Somehow feeling like it was a trick of my eyes.....but we shall see.



***EDIT***:Immeditaly after posting my phone buzzed with my calender reminder of "time to start testing!" that id forgotten Id even set......Sign? Coincidence? My head is spinning. I really feel like its just not my month....but......dunno


----------



## nikalicious

Hi Oculi, we're also trying for #3! I'm 5 DPO and still having lots of cramping.

Roschey- I had lots of early cramping this time and my first i had severe cramps. Very similar to the cramps I had with my MC. FX'd it's your squish snuggling in. I have lots of CM too, like I've felt wet all day today and yesterday! 

Catalyst- well hopefully it was enough BD'ing to get your BFP. Hope you guys are feeling better!


----------



## nikalicious

Anon010696 said:


> Well ladies.....still no sight of pink since the other day. (spotting lasted maybe two hours).....
> 
> Cramping is persistant and strong. Very painful. Had me running to the bathroom sick every 2 hours, even at work (not vomiting.....the other end....ouch!)
> 
> Tested with very diluted night time urine on an IC and i "think" I have a feint squinter.
> 
> Either that or my eyes are playing some tricks!!! But im testing in the morning with FMU on an IC and if it pops up BFP imma confirm with a frer and digi.
> 
> Somehow feeling like it was a trick of my eyes.....but we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> ***EDIT***:Immeditaly after posting my phone buzzed with my calender reminder of "time to start testing!" that id forgotten Id even set......Sign? Coincidence? My head is spinning. I really feel like its just not my month....but......dunno


That sounds great hun!! Post the pic if you can! FX'd you get a stronger line tomorrow morning with FMP!!:flower::happydance:


----------



## Anon010696

The "squinter" doesnt show up in photo. not even negative (using samsung galaxy S5 phone camer) otherwise I would. If I get a good BFP in the morning Ill snap a photo. 

Thanks for th good wishes and good luck. Idk why i feel so negativly. But I hope so much that its +


----------



## nikalicious

Anon010696 said:


> The "squinter" doesnt show up in photo. not even negative (using samsung galaxy S5 phone camer) otherwise I would. If I get a good BFP in the morning Ill snap a photo.
> 
> Thanks for th good wishes and good luck. Idk why i feel so negativly. But I hope so much that its +

Hugs hun! :hugs: I hope you feel better in the morning. My first sounded exactly like this with lots of cramping and faint BFP. Hoping things look better in the morning! :flower:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Keeping FX for you!!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Good luck Anon!! Fx for you!!

AF due today, light brown spotting stopped yesterday mid day and bfn again this morning. Ugh this tww needs to end!!!


----------



## Katy78

Too many BFNs and AF... :growlmad:.
Bring on the BFPs!

I'm 8 dpo and it feels like 8000 dpo... I wish I could fastforward the time (at least when I'm at work - I don't mind afternoons with my family :winkwink:).


----------



## Roschey

Katy78 said:


> Too many BFNs and AF... :growlmad:.
> Bring on the BFPs!
> 
> I'm 8 dpo and it feels like 8000 dpo... I wish I could fastforward the time (at least when I'm at work - I don't mind afternoons with my family :winkwink:).

I hear that!!!!! I'm still only 5dpo!!! I'll really need to find ways to keep myself distracted this weekend! House cleaning here I come!! :laundry::iron::hangwashing::dishes:


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles said:


> Aww Belle, that sucks. I'm not counting you out yet though.

Thanks Weebles. I know better though. Spotting was heavier and bright red this morning with cramps. So it's just a matter if time now


----------



## ILoveme29

well today was testing day and looks like BFN for me. im around 13/14dpo and 15 days post trigger so im sure AF is around the corner or too early but im sure it should have shown by now :shrug:

im going to do blood work at my job hopefully that would give me a better insight on whats going on.

Also sorry for the BFN and AF's :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly8491

I will be testing tomorrow, af is due today, but no sign of it. I have been cramping like crazy in the past 3 days - on and off.. Cramping usually does not start until after, so I am counting it as symptom. 
Got a bfn at 10dpo :( had been feeling sick at 3,4 and 5 dpo.... Had lots of CM, but not today... I really hope af won't show up and I'll get a bfp :)


----------



## chocolatechip

17 dpo, no AF, and still haven't tested. I'm in the process of moving so all my tests are actually packed away. I still don't think I'm pregnant this month but usually AF has arrived by this point. I'll give it one more day I guess. Really don't want to see a BFN.


----------



## Mamana

Who on here is trying for number two? Once we are pregnant, this'll be my second and my SO's first. My son is 4 1/2 so it'll be quite the age gap but he's been asking me so often, "Mommy, when are you going to have another baby?" because many of his friends at school have siblings. He'll be such a good big brother!

Edited to Add: Wow, only 7 DPO?! I feel like time has slowed down to a particularly slow rate.. Trying to stay away from the tests as I know it is far too early for an accurate result.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

No birthday bfp for me :cry:

Good luck to everyone <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry blue, it looks like you're having an anovulatory cycle. Have you had one before? Apparently its normal to have 1-2 a year. I had one when I first started TTC


----------



## Mariexoxo

Can I join the October group???? My test date is 10/25!!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Blue I agree with Belle it looks like you didn't O at all have you done testing to check your hormones?


----------



## Weebles

Mamana, I'm ttc #2 as well and will also be my hubby's first. And it will also be quite the age gap.. My son will be 15 by the end of the year! He started asking for a sibling around the same age as your little guy and I wish I had been in a position to do so! I think there will be a lot of precious moments with that age range. 

Happy birthday Blue! While I also agree with Belle I just want to throw in that it really is totally normal. Make a wish :)

I had my cd14 scan.. 21mm follicle on my right ovary! Bigger than last time and a few days earlier too! There was only one so no clomid twins for me but I'll be heading back in to trigger on my way to work. There was an issue with my insurance not covering the Ovadrel but since the pharmacy didn't notify me or my dr they were kind enough to give it to me at no cost! I went from being so disappointed to very grateful.


----------



## bbygurl719

The time has really slowed down 3 dpo here and no symptoms here yet.


----------



## greenarcher

Hell yea! Trigger that beautiful folli!


----------



## Weebles

Lol, thanks Greenarcher! I've got about an hour and a half left to wait, literally staring at the clock, can't seem to do anything else!


----------



## BelleNuit

I have such high hopes for you weebles!! So exciting!


----------



## Mamana

Feeling very "cloudy" today. I think I must be really really tired even though I slept well last night. My head seems all fuzzy and I've had a few dizzy spells. Hoping I'm not getting sick! 

Thanks for your response, Weebles! I think it'll be a sweet age gap too. He wants a little sister. :)


----------



## Weebles

Thanks Belle! :) and I hope it's a good sign for you mamana!


----------



## SwanBabe

Hey y'all, I'm new to this forum, I am TTC #1 and my test day is October 20th. I try so hard not to symptom spot but it's definitely been a weird month for me since ovulation day! maybe tmi but green stools, nausea, motion sickness, and now heart burn. Also butterflies in the stomach feeling. Anyone else have any success with EPO, flaxseed oil, prenatal vitamins, and TTC lube? Baby dust to yall!


----------



## AnneBurg

AF got me, I'm out.


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: sorry Anne


----------



## Catalyst

Weebles. I realy hope this one is the magic one for you ;)

Well the line is fainter today so I van at least start wait for af. I gpt ao dark lines for 3-4 days or so.. not sure which one wad the pos one. But might have been friday one and then it is a litle chance due to us both geting sick and DH away for a day. We bd tuesday I think and again sunday (dh was sick with fever but had slept for like 2-3 hours and taken paracetamol so he came to me and asked if we should give it final try). He felt so off on monday and this tuesday that we havent done more.... so realy slim chanses unless it didnt happen untill late saturday or early sunday we might have a chance. 
But then it is this spotting I had last week. Never had it before as wed-friday/saturday. Just now and then when I wiped. Cant help think that it means somsthing wasnt right and I didnt ovulate or something.
So.. now I am just waiting for AF to start anew.


----------



## Mamana

Help! I couldn't resist so I peed on a stick today haha. BFN of course. I'm so upset... but I know it's too early. I dunno why I do that to myself every month! Plus, the tests aren't cheap! haha


----------



## flyingduster

Well in had no chance this month cos we didn't manage a bd in time, and sure enough AF hit today. I'm not due to O till 25th so I'm out this month guys.


----------



## Roschey

A little more BB ache today, and sore throat/ runny nose started today!!! Hoping all this is good! The cold symptoms started for me around this time on both of my last pregnancies. If it means my Rainbow Baby is coming I'm more than happy to endure all the symptoms. Bring them on!


----------



## chocolatechip

I am truly stunned. Got my BFP just now.

I'm a little worried about the dollar store one being so light but the FRER looks good. During my early miscarriage, 17 dpo was as far as I got before I started to lose the pregnancy and I never had a line as dark as this current FRER.

Today is 17 dpo and we finally conceived 6 months post miscarriage. Please let this be my rainbow!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=969135&stc=1&d=1475796410
 



Attached Files:







086.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 45


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats chocolate


----------



## Imogenmommy

Congrats Chocolate!!!!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Congratulations!


----------



## WishnandHopn

That's a beautiful line chocolate! Congrats!!!


----------



## Roschey

Eeeeee! Chocolate I'm SOOOOOO excited for you!!! Congratulations!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Congrats chocolate! Don't worry about the dollar store one, they're cheap, and not near as sensitive as frer!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BelleNuit said:


> Sorry blue, it looks like you're having an anovulatory cycle. Have you had one before? Apparently its normal to have 1-2 a year. I had one when I first started TTC

I realised that my cycle would be anovulatory since i never got a temp spike after CD 15 but i was still holding on to hope :cry:


ILoveme29 said:


> @Blue I agree with Belle it looks like you didn't O at all have you done testing to check your hormones?

I tested my hormones on tuesday and i got the results yesterday, everything is perfect. dont know why it isnt working for us.


----------



## BelleNuit

Blue I can completely relate to what you're saying. I don't know why it isn't working for us either. My hormones are normal, ovaries are normal, no cysts, SA was fantastic, and we are both young! It should have happened 6 months ago for us and it just hasn't. 

Sometimes people are subfertile and the docs can't figure out why. But that doesn't mean that it won't happen. 95% of people in their late 20s and early 30s will conceive within 2 years.... as I near the 1 year mark that is something I keep telling myself. 

I also read that its normal to have 1-2 anovulatory cycles a year. Women who have them tend to have a lower hormone level overall but it is still within the realms of normal. That is what I found for myself, my estrogen was normal but it was in the low end of normal. 

You'll get there, one way or another. Anovulatory cycles completely blow though, they're incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Oculi83

Roschey said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!&#128075;
> I'm 2dpo. Trying for #3. &#128556;
> 
> Welcome oculi! We're also trying for #3! Hopefully we all see some BFPs this month!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, fingers crossed!!! This is our first month trying though so, for some reason I think it's unlikely that I'll get my BFP so fast. &#128556;&#128586;


----------



## Oculi83

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi oculi I'm also 2dpo n trying for my #3 and husbands #6

Awesome! We're test buddies then. &#128516;


----------



## Oculi83

Congrats chocolate!!!!! &#127881;&#128079;&#127868;&#128131; so exciting!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Just out of curiosity, can I find out what you all are doing to boost your fertility? what kind of supplements are you taking?
I'm taking evening primrose oil to regulate my cycles and improve CM and take vitamin c & zinc tablets. I also don't eat/drink any low fat dairy. Worked very well for me last time.
How about you ladies?


----------



## chocolatechip

Oculi83 said:


> Just out of curiosity, can I find out what you all are doing to boost your fertility? what kind of supplements are you taking?
> I'm taking evening primrose oil to regulate my cycles and improve CM and take vitamin c & zinc tablets. I also don't eat/drink any low fat dairy. Worked very well for me last time.
> How about you ladies?

I did not take any supplements but I completely cut caffeine and I also used pre-seed. One thing I did differently this cycle was not using a ton of pre-seed and recognizing that a little goes a long way. 

I took evening primrose oil a few cycles back and it messed up the timing of my ovulation and caused the whole cycle to be strange.


----------



## BelleNuit

I have tried just about every single supplement out there to boost fertility

-maca
-EPO
-vitamin C, E, B, D, calcium
-prenatal
-coq10
-brazil nuts

as well as preseed, acupuncture, soft cups

we've tried BD every day, every other day, sperm meets egg plan

we've done temping, OPKs, cervical position and fluid monitoring

I've also quit coffee, alcohol, weed, improved diet and exercised

I've even put DH on supplements including zinc, vitamin C, vitamin D, calcium and a mens multivitamin

What I haven't tried is vitex, black cohosh, red raspberry leaf

What I have learned is that it does squat all. Fucking squat all. Good luck to you :)


----------



## ILoveme29

congrats Chocolate, don't let the color of the test get to you, some are not as sensitive as others


----------



## ILoveme29

Okay ladies so this am I threw my hpts away because I was so sure I couldn't see anything. I am 15 days post trigger and maybe 12/13dpo.

So later on I took another the type we use in the hospital. Instead of urine I used serum ( it's blood spun down and is more accurate than urine). And immediately two lines came up. 

So I said what the heck and after work went to get FRER. And immediately a faint line showed I'm in complete shock. I don't know if I should believe it or not. I did blood and I will see the results tomorrow. I'm a nervous wreck lol. 

I'm going to post a few pics from the tests today so I can get some insight from other experienced Poas lovers
These tests are the serum tests
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9382.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13









IMG_9384.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ILoveme29

And the FRER
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9391.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 19









IMG_9393.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## StillPraying

I love me I can't really see it on the cheapie, but I definitely can on frer. Does it have color to it?


----------



## Oculi83

Chocolate, really? How much EPO did you take per day and for how many days?

When I got pregnant with #2 I took 1000mg per day (1 capsule) from the day AF started until I got the + OPK. Then stopped for the rest of the cycle.

Iloveme, omg! Super exciting!!! Can't wait to hear about the results tomorrow!!! Lotsa lotsa baby dust!!! &#10024;&#10024;&#127868;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## ILoveme29

@stillpraying yes its much more visible in person, its so hard to catch in the picture, I must have taken about 20 pics just to get it right lol.


----------



## chocolatechip

Ilove me - I can faintly see something on the FRER!

Oculi83 - I took EPO from the first day of my period until CD10 (one capsule each evening). I stopped because usually ovulation comes for me on CD10 every month without fail and this time it wasn't happening. So I stopped the EPO and ovulation finally came three days later but the whole cycle went wonky from there. 

That being said, EPO really helped me sleep.


----------



## Oculi83

Chocolate, I see. So weird, for me it did pretty much the opposite. After the birth of my son my cycles were all over the place. So, after about 5 months postpartum my SIL told me to try EPO. The following 2 cycles were very regular and my CM increased tons. Then started trying for #2 and conceived within 2 months. &#128541;&#128131;


----------



## Katy78

Congrats chocolatechip. I just knew you were pregnant! Happy 9 months.

ILoveme29, I hope this is it for you too.

AFM, 9 dpo today. Nothing much going on. Some twinges and tingly bbs. Trying to be cool and not too hopeful.


----------



## Dragonfly8491

I just tested and got BFP!!! I am super happy! Having guests tonight, i guess i should not drink and should throw my cigarettes out! Now i need to figure out how to tell my boyfriend! He'll be back from work after the guests have arrived... what to do, should i wait to tell him after the weekend? oh i am sooooo happy! 

I keep my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies that you soon will get your BIG FAT POSITIVES!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161007_075009.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Chocolate!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Dragon!!!


----------



## Aphy

Iloveme, definitely seeing it on the FRER! Fx for you that it keeps getting darker!!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Dragonfly8491!


----------



## Catalyst

Comgratulations chocolatechip and dragonfly :)


----------



## Roschey

So happy to be seeing some BFP's!!! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## ILoveme29

took one this am looked negative. then my blood work is negative, so now to wait for AF.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry ilove. I was really rooting for you!


----------



## Anon010696

Ladies. Do you see it


----------



## Roschey

I THINK I might see some blue... how many dpo are you??


----------



## Anon010696

Idk my dpo cuz I didn't catch my O on the dot. 2 days before AF due. Much darker in person than on the pic Showed up in allowed time.


----------



## BelleNuit

HSG booked for Wednesday. Pretty nervous!


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry iloveme :hugs:


----------



## Anon010696

Blood test scheduled for 17th. Ultrasound scheduled for nov 7th. Two bfps this morning. Don't show up well in photos. Taking a digi tonight after a hold for better photo


----------



## Weebles

Congrats chocolate!! I'm so happy for you! And congrats to you dragonfly!! What an exciting secret to have!!

Iloveme, I think I see something there on that FRER! 

Woo, BFPs are rolling in now!


----------



## klc4990

Praying for a :bfp:


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats to all who for their bfps


----------



## klc4990

Can some one help me tweak??

<a href="https://s44.photobucket.com/user/klc4990/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_213200_zps598rhdm2.jpg.htmlhttp%3A/s44.photobucket.com/user/klc4990/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_133323_zps0qk93oyz.jpg.htmlhttp%3A/s44.photobucket.com/user/klc4990/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_134430_zpsragz9wbl.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/klc4990/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_213200_zps598rhdm2.jpg.htmlhttp%3A/s44.photobucket.com/user/klc4990/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_133323_zps0qk93oyz.jpg.htmlhttp%3A/s44.photobucket.com/user/klc4990/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20161006_134430_zpsragz9wbl.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20161006_134430_zpsragz9wbl.jpg"/></a>


----------



## klc4990

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/...obile Uploads/20161006_134430_zpsragz9wbl.jpg


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats dragon and chocolate!!!


----------



## klc4990

https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f10/k...6_134430_zpsragz9wbl.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip

Sorry the others didn't work


----------



## Imogenmommy

Klc4990 did it show up in the allotted time or after? I do see something I think but that should only count if it was within the time frame for the test.
I develop these types of tests for a living.


----------



## klc4990

Imogenmommy.. yes it showed up in less than 3 minutes. I tried to wait before looking at it but failed. I saw the line almost immediately after picking it up.


----------



## klc4990

But then again I've been looking at so many of these I'm not sure if I just have line eye. I also took one that night and it was so faint that it almost wasn't even there but it was pink also


----------



## Imogenmommy

As long as you saw it within 3 minutes then you are good I think.Congrats!!!


----------



## Mamana

I'm in the home stretch... 6 more days til my estimated period date. last month I'd already started my period on CD 21 which is where I am right now. i had a really weird and short cycle last month. I'm so nervous. I'm feeling headachey today which leads me to believe AF is around the corner.


----------



## square181

hey, sorry to jump in on you thread ladies - first post on this forum.

We are TTC #1 and am at testing time now! We had a chemical in Feb, then a MMC in July, so hopefully this will be our month.

Congrats to all those who have had their BFPs this month....and here's hoping to more for those still waiting!


----------



## Aphy

Welcome square! GL with the testing,post pics once you have!


----------



## Mamana

square181 said:


> hey, sorry to jump in on you thread ladies - first post on this forum.
> 
> We are TTC #1 and am at testing time now! We had a chemical in Feb, then a MMC in July, so hopefully this will be our month.
> 
> Congrats to all those who have had their BFPs this month....and here's hoping to more for those still waiting!

Good luck taking those tests! fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Mamana

ladies I have a fever of 100.1 F... must be getting sick :(


----------



## nikalicious

Hi all!! Trying to catch up on the thread after being gone a couple days!

Congrats Chocolate and Anon on your BFP's!! Hoping for happy and healthy 9 months to you ladies!

Sorry to my ladies that the witch got. Fx'd next month will be better!

As for me, 7 dpo and I broke down yesterday and tested. which was stupid because I knew it was way too early! Negative of course. I've been having lots of cramping and I had a temp spike today so that's promising based on my first pregnancy chart. I was really tired last night and felt sick. I've had a runy nose for the last 2-3 days, but my kiddos have been a little sick as well so maybe its from that. It's hard to tell if my BB's are sore because I'm still nursing so I think they're de-sensitized to things. lol.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nikalicious

Welcome square! There are a couple mamas in this thread that are trying for their rainbow baby. Fingers crossed those tests show 2 lines!!


----------



## nikalicious

Mamana said:


> ladies I have a fever of 100.1 F... must be getting sick :(

Awww hun i'm so sorry!:hugs: Hopefully it's just a temp spike to help fight off something and you aren't getting sick.


----------



## square181

thanks for the welcome :)

I'm kinda scared to test and OH and I don't want to test too soon after the CP.


Mamana - sorry to hear about the fever....how are you feeling? Sounds awfully high (I think, I'm not used to F temps!)...hopefully you don't get sick.


----------



## nikalicious

square181 said:


> thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> I'm kinda scared to test and OH and I don't want to test too soon after the CP.
> 
> 
> Mamana - sorry to hear about the fever....how are you feeling? Sounds awfully high (I think, I'm not used to F temps!)...hopefully you don't get sick.

I can definitely understand your hesitation in testing too soon. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Mamana

square181 said:


> thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> I'm kinda scared to test and OH and I don't want to test too soon after the CP.
> 
> 
> Mamana - sorry to hear about the fever....how are you feeling? Sounds awfully high (I think, I'm not used to F temps!)...hopefully you don't get sick.

I would suggest avoiding testing too soon if you can help it. Yesterday I got ahead of myself and decided to test at 7 DPO even though I knew it was way too early. BFN obviously. It's super disheartening :(

It's not too too high. I'm feeling OK, I have had a headache all day which made me think AF was right around the corner. Hoping maybe it's a good temperature spike? I only took mine because my little boy is home sick today so I took mine when I took his just out of curiosity. Other than the headache, I feel fine.


----------



## square181

nikalicious said:


> square181 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> I'm kinda scared to test and OH and I don't want to test too soon after the CP.
> 
> 
> Mamana - sorry to hear about the fever....how are you feeling? Sounds awfully high (I think, I'm not used to F temps!)...hopefully you don't get sick.
> 
> I can definitely understand your hesitation in testing too soon. How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I'm not too sure TBH. 

This is only my second cycle since my D&C, so don't know what that did to my cycles. It's been 31 days since the start of my last period (prior to my last pregnancy my cycles were usually 24-27 days), but I also did OPKs this month and I think based on that I'm maybe 14DPO.

Testing tomorrow.


----------



## chocolatechip

This is the first time I've ever seen my lines progress so I'm over the moon. Thanks so much to all of you ladies who supported me through this TWW.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=969243&stc=1&d=1475884037

I think I might have had a dud for the first Dollar Store test though.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=969241&stc=1&d=1475883881
 



Attached Files:







alter.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 43









altercorop.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 42


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ladies, this is so weird, im one day late so i decided to test just for the fun of it (never ever been late) and there seems to be a faint line on my frer, is it possible to get a faint line at 13dpo shouldnt it be very dark by now or could it be just a nasty evap?


----------



## BelleNuit

Does the line have any color to it?

Your chart is just so surprising to me as it really doesn't indicate ovulation has happened. But I suppose stranger things have happened. I hope it's a bfp for you!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BelleNuit said:


> Does the line have any color to it?
> 
> Your chart is just so surprising to me as it really doesn't indicate ovulation has happened. But I suppose stranger things have happened. I hope it's a bfp for you!

the line is pink (ive had pink lines in the past that meant nothing and i ended up getting AF but thats when i tested at 8 or 9dpo) i cant even take a picture of it because its so faint, im not getting my hopes im going to wait a bit longer and see if af shows up later today (i have clock work regular cycles usually comes early in the morning its 11.28 am here)


----------



## nikalicious

Blue, 13 DPO isn't too late at all to get a positive! It just depends on ovulation, HC G levels, etc. 

FX'd you lines get darker! Post a pic of to test if possible :) I'm living vicariously through all those with BFPs.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

https://i66.tinypic.com/2njadme.jpg

not sure if this shows anything i tried to get a good pic.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

nikalicious said:


> Blue, 13 DPO isn't too late at all to get a positive! It just depends on ovulation, HC G levels, etc.
> 
> FX'd you lines get darker! Post a pic of to test if possible :) I'm living vicariously through all those with BFPs.

i dont even think its possible for me to get a bfp with my ugly no CH chart:growlmad:


----------



## Anon010696

Another test. Looks similar. Friends have confrimed they all look positive. Feint but very real. Taking digi with fmu tmr. Scheduled blood test for 17th. Ultrasound for nov 7th. Somehow still not sure tho.....


----------



## Roschey

Blue- I'm kind of tired and might have some line eye, but I really do think I see a very faint line! Can you test again in the morning???


----------



## Roschey

n Post a pic of to test if possible :) I'm living vicariously through all those with BFPs.[/QUOTE said:

> THIS!!!! Lol! Me too!!!:haha::test::test::test:


----------



## nikalicious

Anon010696 said:


> Another test. Looks similar. Friends have confrimed they all look positive. Feint but very real. Taking digi with fmu tmr. Scheduled blood test for 17th. Ultrasound for nov 7th. Somehow still not sure tho.....

Fx'd for you hun. I'm sure it'll feel more real in the coming days:hugs:

I think I'll feel this way too whenever i get my BFP because of my loss.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Roschey said:


> Blue- I'm kind of tired and might have some line eye, but I really do think I see a very faint line! Can you test again in the morning???

I definitely will, that's if AF doesn't show up today :haha:


----------



## Anon010696

Three postive tests (frers) and one negative digital. Sigh. My brain doesn't know anymore. :/


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Anon girl I'm keeping my FX crossed.. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Anon010696

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Anon girl I'm keeping my FX crossed.. I really hope this is it for you.

Thank you so much. I'm using another digi with fmu in the morning. Fx


----------



## Weebles

Anon, how sensitive is he digi? As far as I know they are less sensitive that frers so I think it's real.

Blue, I can see a faint line but I'm so thrown off by your chart.. Have you been sleeping with your mouth open or something, lol. I hope you get something darker!


----------



## Anon010696

Weebles said:


> Anon, how sensitive is he digi? As far as I know they are less sensitive that frers so I think it's real.
> 
> Blue, I can see a faint line but I'm so thrown off by your chart.. Have you been sleeping with your mouth open or something, lol. I hope you get something darker!

They say 4 days sooner. But highly recommend testing on the day of missed AF. Jumped the gun and took the digi a bit ago after a 6 hour hold still neg. My partner is confused and so am I. I have 3 pos frers abs 2 neg digjs. I've set confirmation appts up (urine blood and a scan) but. Idk what to think.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Weebles said:


> Anon, how sensitive is he digi? As far as I know they are less sensitive that frers so I think it's real.
> 
> Blue, I can see a faint line but I'm so thrown off by your chart.. Have you been sleeping with your mouth open or something, lol. I hope you get something darker!

LOL! i woke up one time and my mouth was opened. im not too convinced either based on my chart we'll see what tomorrow brings:coffee:


----------



## Mom15

So much happening ladies! Congrats on the bfps and fx the squinters turn into solid lines.

Afm, still on vacation and no sign of O. I'm making a ton more milk, caused either by more nursing due so jetlag or because I eat sooo much more. I wonder if more milk production equals higher prolactin level. Nursing frequency is almost back to what we had before vacation. Either way at this point I need to NOT O for about 12 days, because DH is headed back home in less than 24h and DS and I are staying another 10 days. I might end up in a November thread. Omg panic moment time is flying....I think I am going to try gentle night weaning. I feel like my cycle could greatly improve. Wouldn't mind to get down to just nap and going to sleep nursing.


----------



## klc4990

Hey ladies... so I retested last night with my last FRER. I know, I know. But I also got more ic in the mail after. Well frer was blank. Completely negative. Ic this morning was too. Starting to think chemical?


----------



## Catalyst

Im not realy sure when I ovulated, 4th month using opk and first time Im not sure when I got pos. Got so manu days dark line, spotting days before and first days I tested. Then now I am haging alot ewcm third day in a row and not sure what to think. Kind of want AF to show to start again. Not optimistic since we were both sick and not much sex.

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## Weebles

That sounds really confusing catalyst. I don't usually use opk's because I seem to get days of dark lines like that too. I cought the surge once but I had to test sooo many times. This month I used some old ones mostly out of curiosity, I'm not sure if my positive really counts or not because I triggered. But anyway, are you still getting dark lines or are they fading? Do you check cp and cm? Temp? Opk's drove me nuts.


----------



## Catalyst

Weebles said:


> That sounds really confusing catalyst. I don't usually use opk's because I seem to get days of dark lines like that too. I cought the surge once but I had to test sooo many times. This month I used some old ones mostly out of curiosity, I'm not sure if my positive really counts or not because I triggered. But anyway, are you still getting dark lines or are they fading? Do you check cp and cm? Temp? Opk's drove me nuts.

I just see if ewcm comes on the paper when wiping and opk that is it. Used it once with both my boys and fell pg. This is second month using them and first time they confuse me. The line was fainter the last test I took but that was my last so. 
Funny. 6th of october there was this financial crash in the country I live in 2008. I was working in a bank at the time so it wasnt good for me and my coworkers.. we feared for our jobs. The same day I got thesr bad news I got home and got deffinite pos opk also had ovulation pains. And I got pg with my oldest :)
Was so hoping that october would be my lucky month again.


----------



## Mamana

Having some AF Pains today. I feel it coming on. &#128577;


----------



## Catalyst

Aww im sorry mamana. I hope it wont tough.


----------



## Mamana

me too! the cramps actually went away and no sign of the witch yet.. but I have been kinda irritable lately too (PMS) haha.. we will see. it's a nail biter for sure. if it's going to come, I wish it would just hurry up so I can give up hope.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

still no sign of af, tmi......

lots of white tacky/glue like cm i keep wiping to check for AF, nothing so far.


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a while. I hit a really rough time and had to stop checking here for a while. It was a few days after I should have ovulated and my temps had gone up for two days then back down and I got into quite a slump thinking I wasn't going to ovulate so I quit temping and quit opks because it was all making me feel just too sad. But then I realized my thermometers batteries were dying so now I just have no clue when I ovulated or when to test! I think I will test tomorrow although I expect it will be early, I just would love some good news for thanksgiving (I'm in canada).

Good luck to all the other ladies testing! Can't wait to see some bfps!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

2.am test (crazy i know) had a coffee and water before/ 1 hour hold.

https://i68.tinypic.com/2193vnt.png

not sure..


----------



## MissYogi

Blue- that's definitely a shadow of a line!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MissYogi said:


> Blue- that's definitely a shadow of a line!

i "feel" like it has gotten darker since this morning's test, but i still won't put my hopes based on my chart, i mean, even if i did ovulate later i don't think we did enough bd-ing to catch the egg, these tests could just be flukes (they have been very evil to me in the past)


----------



## BelleNuit

Yogi its good to see you again! Sorry to hear you had a rough go of things for awhile. Enjoy your Thanksgiving! I'm definitely going to enjoy the holiday :) will be a good distraction from TTC,

Blue it almost looks like an evap to me. I hope it darkens up for you though and that I'm wrong!!


----------



## chocolatechip

Hey ladies, I have kind of a strange question.

Before I found out I was expecting, my doctor planned to send me for bloodwork to test my hormone levels (testosterone, estrogen, progesterone, FSH, prolactin) to see why my periods were strange post-miscarriage.

In any case, I haven't been able to see my doctor since I got my BFP so I'm going for that bloodwork today anyway. Will the results of these tests tell me anything about my pregnancy?

Kind of a weird question I know but my medical know-how is relatively limited despite all my hours on this site.


----------



## Weebles

I think hcg and progesterone would be he most helpful.. Based off of my limited knowledge. Maybe your dr could phone the lab and ask them to add on hcg if it's not already ordered,


----------



## familygirl30

MissYogi said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a while. I hit a really rough time and had to stop checking here for a while. It was a few days after I should have ovulated and my temps had gone up for two days then back down and I got into quite a slump thinking I wasn't going to ovulate so I quit temping and quit opks because it was all making me feel just too sad. But then I realized my thermometers batteries were dying so now I just have no clue when I ovulated or when to test! I think I will test tomorrow although I expect it will be early, I just would love some good news for thanksgiving (I'm in canada).
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies testing! Can't wait to see some bfps!

Hi! I've got fed up this month as I was using the clear blue advanced tests where they identify your high fertility then your peak, well it's been high for rhe past 2 weeks and af due weds! According to a app I ovulated prob last weds to fri but who knows!


----------



## Catalyst

You know it is more the timing than the amount :) it does only take one time of bd to get pg. you just elivate your chances with more sex around the right time.
I hope that you are pg, that you ovulated later than you think and that you are just testing early, hence the vvvfaint lines (I can see it, but just so).


----------



## nikalicious

Ugh, I feel out this mouth. Lots of cramping in lower abdomen. Just reminds me a lot of my miscarriage:( I cant help but to think that this just isn't our month. My symptoms earlier made me feel hopeful and now i just feel sad.


----------



## LuLu15

Blue: I see that line!! Is there color to it? I know this site can eat up lines. Really hoping it gets darker for you!


----------



## Anon010696

Ladies I'm at the urgent care as we speak. After 3 postive home tests and one negative digital at home I'm sitting here crying due to a negative urine. Did a blood draw and waiting on results. Somehow I feel its negative. Maybe it was just a bad batch of tests.....hopes up for nothing......


----------



## nikalicious

Oh Anon, I'm so so sorry. :hugs: FX'd the blood shows something positive. :flower:


----------



## square181

((((anon))))

I know I'm new to this thread but I really feel for you. I really hope blood come back with a positive result for you.


----------



## Anon010696

Thank you both. I'm just sitting here waiting. Me and my fiance both are not positive at all rn. Sigh


----------



## klc4990

nikalicious said:


> Ugh, I feel out this mouth. Lots of cramping in lower abdomen. Just reminds me a lot of my miscarriage:( I cant help but to think that this just isn't our month. My symptoms earlier made me feel hopeful and now i just feel sad.

I'm right there with you. Just about to the point where I want af to show her wicked face and get it over with. Thinking maybe dh and I should take a break. I could really go for a glass... or a bottle of wine


----------



## Catalyst

Anon, Im so sorry to heat this. Hope blood give you better news :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Anon - I really hope the blood results come back positive for you :hugs::dust:


----------



## Anon010696

Updating u guys. Blood test was negative......still no af tho So I have an appt on 17th for follow up blood test. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## MissYogi

So sorry anon, that is so hard to go through. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Anon010696

Thank you. Just gonna see what happens from here


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

LuLu15 said:


> Blue: I see that line!! Is there color to it? I know this site can eat up lines. Really hoping it gets darker for you!

yes Lulu it has colour to it, today is my second late day no AF and similar faint line:wacko:


----------



## square181

I'm so sorry anon. Hugs to you.


So we (or rather I!) did our test today and yup there was a positive, but really faint considering I'm somwhere between 15-18DPO. I'm scared it'll end up another chemical/MC as I haven't really had many symptoms.


----------



## nikalicious

square181 said:


> I'm so sorry anon. Hugs to you.
> 
> So we (or rather I!) did our test today and yup there was a positive, but really faint considering I'm somewhere between 15-18DPO. I'm scared it'll end up another chemical/MC as I haven't really had many symptoms.

Congrats on a BFP!! Fingers crossed for you for a sticky baby! Sending lots of sticky baby dust. I didn't have any symptoms with my 2nd, so you could be totally fine. I can only imagine the anxiety you have in fearing another loss. I have a feeling whenever I get a BFP again, I'll feel the same. Lots of hugs hun. :hugs:


----------



## Thejoie

I'm jumping in!! 
First cycle trying- positive opk on the 6th. Now to wait. 
This is my first cycle trying- i haven't had my period in years (Mirena 5 years just removed...) and I'm not sure if what I'm experiencing is just normal cycle symptoms or more! I'm not expecting a positive, I wasn't even expecting to ovulate! I'm just taking it as it comes but holy cow it has definitely consumed my thoughts.... 
AF is due the 22nd-24th. I think I'm gonna start testing the 16th... if I can make it that long.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all. 6dpo here. Symptom spotting like crazy and waiting for a day i can test..i only bought 2 Frer's so im limited. Im thinking 10dpo and the day AF is due if she no shows. Its going to be really hard to not run out and buy more! Lol.
Wishing you all the best of luck wherever you are in your journey


----------



## Thejoie

OilyMamma said:


> Hey all. 6dpo here. Symptom spotting like crazy and waiting for a day i can test..i only bought 2 Frer's so im limited. Im thinking 10dpo and the day AF is due if she no shows. Its going to be really hard to not run out and buy more! Lol.
> Wishing you all the best of luck wherever you are in your journey

I feel like I'm gonna have to buy in bulk!! Good luck!!


----------



## MissYogi

Square- Congrats! I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it sticks! Sometimes it is just a late implanted so it could be all good but I definitely know what you mean about being nervous. I'm sure I'm going to be a nervous wreck when I get my next bfp. 

Thejoie- I think the iud actually doesn't mess with cycles as much as we think. I had mine removed in February and was immediately ovulating and had cm. It has such a small amount of hormones so it doesn't affect women for as long as the pill does. 

Oily- good luck testing! It's so hard to wait and not go buy more tests isn't it?! 

I am really excited to test tomorrow, I've been feeling really nauseous the last few days and also really tired. Technically af is a day late right now based on my normal cycle length, but I think that the mc would likely have made my cycle at least a few days longer so I'm not getting too excited about that. Really hoping she is actually late and I get my rainbow bfp tomorrow!


----------



## Thejoie

MissYogi- I have been reading the horror stories but I think you're right. I'll be crossing my fingers for that bfp for you tomorrow!


----------



## square181

nikalicious - thank you. I keep telling myself that this is a separate pregnancy and there's no reason why it shouldn't be fine, but then the other half of me says "DON'T BE STUPID YOU'LL NEVER HAVE A BABY!!"

Thejoie -welcome! Yup, it certainly does possess you doesn't it! I never thought I wanted kids and then when I changed my mind - BAM!! It's all I can think about!

Oily - I think we all symptom spot, don't we! I thought I was doing really well this cycle not symptom spotting until a week ago and then suddenly I couldn't stop myself.

MissYogi - oh so so so much good luck for your test tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tobemum

Hi all! 6dpo here and trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard lol. I am not holding out much hope for this month as we have just worked out the tablets hubby has been taking has been known own to affect fertility! Wish we had worked this out sooner! Anyway, think I will test at 10dpo as that's when I got my bfp with my youngest. 

Good luck to everyone! We really need some BFPs for this month!!


----------



## Anon010696

Im not out til AF hits. Even tho my blood was negative. Right? Or do I call it here? :/


----------



## Mamana

Two BFNs this morning on cheapie dip tests..


----------



## MissYogi

Bfn for me this morning, not even a squinter. I was so confident too. I guess I just wait for af now


----------



## familygirl30

11 dpo ( according to my app!) did a test today but bfn, got cramps and feel wet down there! Also got creamy blob of discharge when wiped


----------



## Thejoie

I can't believe this is only dpo3 for me. This sucks. 
Yesterday, I went to the gym and was absolutely drained. I did the slowest 6miles I've ever done. Fell asleep on the couch watching baseball too. Feel okay this morning, a little bloated. My chest kind of feels like I've been lifting weights- weird. 
I am constantly analyzing how I feel... I can understand how this becomes draining after a few cycles.


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Square! Fx it's a sticky bean and a H&H 9 months. I'm going to test tonight at 10dpo cause else I am going to obsess over it non stop til I do but then I won't test again until AF is supposed to show (Thursday)


----------



## Weebles

Hey tobermum, my hubby is also on meds that effect fertility. We tried weaning him off but it didn't work out so well. He's now on the lowest dose he can manage but I was still worried about it until he had his SA which was normal. It would probably be better without the meds but I just wanted to let you know that even if there is an effect on things it doesn't always pose a problem.. They've got lots to spare.

Anon, so sorry the blood work was negative. It's so horrible to have a batch of bad tests like that, what a roller coaster. ::hugs:: How many dpo are you? If it's still early enough I'd say yours still in it!

I'm officially at least 1 dpo today!! I've been very inconsistent with what time I've temped this month so I don't even know if my chart will ever show it but with the trigger there's no doubt about it! I'm a little confused though, normally after ovulation my ovaries are tender, even sore, but this month I can't feel them. I thought the trigger would have made it worse so I was expecting it.


----------



## Catalyst

Square - I will Fx for you, hope it is your rainbow. 
Funny thing is that I got bit darker first test when I had my chemical than when I got first pos tests when pg with my boys. And that was just same day or day before AF should arrive.
So hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Mamana

MissYogi said:


> Bfn for me this morning, not even a squinter. I was so confident too. I guess I just wait for af now

how many DPO for you? I am 10 DPO.. holding onto a little hope even though I got BFN today..


----------



## Aphy

10dpo BFN as expected so will now try wait AF out and only test again at 14dpo if I can wait that long


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats square!! More BFPs!


----------



## MissYogi

Mamana said:


> MissYogi said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me this morning, not even a squinter. I was so confident too. I guess I just wait for af now
> 
> how many DPO for you? I am 10 DPO.. holding onto a little hope even though I got BFN today..Click to expand...

I actually don't know because I stopped temping this month. Technically af is late based on my normal cycle length but since it's the first cycle after mc, I don't really know when to expect her.


----------



## Anon010696

Weebles said:


> Hey tobermum, my hubby is also on meds that effect fertility. We tried weaning him off but it didn't work out so well. He's now on the lowest dose he can manage but I was still worried about it until he had his SA which was normal. It would probably be better without the meds but I just wanted to let you know that even if there is an effect on things it doesn't always pose a problem.. They've got lots to spare.
> 
> Anon, so sorry the blood work was negative. It's so horrible to have a batch of bad tests like that, what a roller coaster. ::hugs:: How many dpo are you? If it's still early enough I'd say yours still in it!
> 
> I'm officially at least 1 dpo today!! I've been very inconsistent with what time I've temped this month so I don't even know if my chart will ever show it but with the trigger there's no doubt about it! I'm a little confused though, normally after ovulation my ovaries are tender, even sore, but this month I can't feel them. I thought the trigger would have made it worse so I was expecting it.



AF is due today


----------



## vaniilla

I'm 99% sure I didn't ovulate this month so I'm out really, now to wait for AF to eventually decide to show up! :sleep:


----------



## Bfitz

I commented back when this thread was new with my test date but some how got left off the list. Either way, I tested Friday and the Dr has confirmed I got a :bfp:!!!! This was our first cycle after hsg was done and our first time with IUI.


----------



## MissYogi

Bfitz said:


> I commented back when this thread was new with my test date but some how got left off the list. Either way, I tested Friday and the Dr has confirmed I got a :bfp:!!!! This was our first cycle after hsg was done and our first time with IUI.

Congrats!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## vaniilla

Bfitz said:


> I commented back when this thread was new with my test date but some how got left off the list. Either way, I tested Friday and the Dr has confirmed I got a :bfp:!!!! This was our first cycle after hsg was done and our first time with IUI.

Big congrats! :happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i spotted yesterday so i thought it must be AF expecting a full flow this morning but there was nothing.

https://i65.tinypic.com/op5ph5.jpg 

i got this instead


----------



## Weebles

What's he time frame on that pic blue? I can see a shadow of a line and it's a little more clear than before.


----------



## tobemum

Weebles said:


> Hey tobermum, my hubby is also on meds that effect fertility. We tried weaning him off but it didn't work out so well. He's now on the lowest dose he can manage but I was still worried about it until he had his SA which was normal. It would probably be better without the meds but I just wanted to let you know that even if there is an effect on things it doesn't always pose a problem.. They've got lots to spare.
> 
> Anon, so sorry the blood work was negative. It's so horrible to have a batch of bad tests like that, what a roller coaster. ::hugs:: How many dpo are you? If it's still early enough I'd say yours still in it!
> 
> I'm officially at least 1 dpo today!! I've been very inconsistent with what time I've temped this month so I don't even know if my chart will ever show it but with the trigger there's no doubt about it! I'm a little confused though, normally after ovulation my ovaries are tender, even sore, but this month I can't feel them. I thought the trigger would have made it worse so I was expecting it.

Thanks weebles but it doesn't affect the sperm it makes the semen really watery which prevents it from sticking to vaginal wall and from getting to the egg. He has completely stopped now so hope is not completely lost but I sure am not as anxious as I have been the last couple of months. 

I have tried to plan nights out for just after af is due so that I have something to look forward to if I don't get pregnant and I have a cracker coming up soon lol 

Blue i see a line!!! Does it have colour? I can't quite tell in the pic....


----------



## Thejoie

Congrats to all the BFP's!!
And &#55357;&#56862; for all those still waiting...

Today, I felt great. No fatigue. No bloating. No cramping. It's only dpo 3 but I'm feeling like this is probably not how I should be feeling. Time will tell I guess. I'm still crossing my fingers for all you ladies later in your cycle!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Weebles said:


> What's he time frame on that pic blue? I can see a shadow of a line and it's a little more clear than before.

its pink irl i cant get a good pic on my phone :dohh: it came up within 5 mins, still not putting my hopes up until i confirm with bloods.


----------



## Roschey

Yeah so can I! Will your doctor rum some bloods for you??

AFM- I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. It'll be early, so likely BFN, but I've got a test just burning a hole in my bathroom drawer!! Lol
High CP, CM is lotiony, bbs tender at times, temp still elevated, runny nose and scratchy throat, SUPER tired (but also haven't been sleepy well), weird dreams, bloating, and heaviness in lower abdomen.
Fingers crossed super tight! But also terrified!!!


----------



## Roschey

Oops! I meant that I can see the line too blue lol once my msg posted, so did a bunch of others!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Roschey said:


> Oops! I meant that I can see the line too blue lol once my msg posted, so did a bunch of others!

thank you for looking hun, he can run some tests but i dont want to look like a loser when he says its negative i want to wait a bit longer see if that lines gets darker or af shows, if af isnt here by friday then i might go:shrug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Only thing to report is my Boobs hurt so bad to even put a bra on today... Like really bad.


----------



## OilyMamma

Congrats blue! I see a line! 
Ill pray it sticks and you have a wonderful 9 months ahead!

I have a 2 pk of frer in my bathroom just waiting to be peed on. Im going to try my best to wait until 10dpo as that seems a reasonable time. I cant guarantee i dont test sooner. Its driving me crazy &#128514;


----------



## MissYogi

Blue, that is a lovely start of a line! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

I think I might actually test tomorrow again, even though I said I'd wait a few days. I just really want to know for thanksgiving (which is tomorrow here in Canada). AF still hasn't started, I'm crazy tired, slightly nauseous on and off, creamy cm, and lots of little burps which was a symptom last time. I'm thinking I must have just ovulated later than I should have, I think that Friday is the latest that I could expect to see AF without getting excited about her not arriving.


----------



## bbygurl719

So many people testing. I am 6dpo and dying to test. As for symptoms I am really gassy.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

those tests are a bunch of bullshit, FRER YOU SUCK!

AF is here full force. 

NEVER TRUST A FRER!


----------



## MissYogi

BlueMoonBubba said:


> those tests are a bunch of bullshit, FRER YOU SUCK!
> 
> AF is here full force.
> 
> NEVER TRUST A FRER!

So so so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MissYogi said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> those tests are a bunch of bullshit, FRER YOU SUCK!
> 
> AF is here full force.
> 
> NEVER TRUST A FRER!
> 
> So so so sorry to hear that :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you hun, at least i have answer now :cry:


----------



## sara1983

Tested with an frer on 9dpo and bfn. Even though I know that's early, it really got me down :( Now experiencing moderate cramping and heavy feeling which feels the same as I get before AF, but AF not due for another 5 days so just confused. 

Had cdn thanksgiving today and about 10 people asked me when I am having my second and just kept telling me my daughter needs a sibling so that made the bfn sting even more.

Trying to stay positive, stay tuned!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on all the BFPs!

No BFP for me this month, AF showed up this morning.


----------



## Anon010696

Update for me:

After 3 positive home test (walgreens brand blue dye frers) and a negative blood/urine at the urgent care I tested today with a pink dye dollar tree brand test........

It was negative.

I have a follow up blood/urine on the 17th and ultrasound on nov 7 because I told my OB I had 3 positive pregnancy tests. But now I feel like I should cancel. IDK though.....


Im so lost and confused and sad.


AF is still late and no where in sight, so im going to keep testing with the dollar tree tests until the 17th.....or until AF shows which ever comes first.....

but idk what to think anymore. I was so freaking happy.......I really thought this was it.


----------



## Roschey

So sorry for the BFNs and AF!!! Ugh she's such a witch!!

BFN for me this morning, but still early so we'll see!


----------



## Weebles

Blue, that is just stinking awful. Sorry you're out. I'm so surprised with frers too, I really saw a faint something. I'd rather just get AF than have my hopes up like that.

Anon, I hate blue dye tests, i don't even know why those are allowed on the shelves. If I were in your shoes I wouldn't go to the follow up.. Mostly just because I wouldn't want to pay for the bloodwork again and the ultrasound.

Afm.. Crosshairs!! I'm 3dpo so I get to wait it out again. I'm not feeling like my usual 3dpo self, no ovary twinges or anything. I have nausea and bloating from the trigger and that's it. I still haven't made it out to buy some tests so I don't know that I'll be testing out the trigger, I might just wait for AF.


----------



## Aphy

Pre-AF spotting has started so guess I can expect the witch in 3 or 4 days time. Least now I can stop feeling hopeful since I guess I have my proof that this is yet another failed month &#128532;


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh no! Im sorry to hear about AF arriving ladies. That sucks! 

Im having waves of nausea for the last few days. I really hope i am not getting sick. Its My kiddos bday and party this weekend. I can not get sick!
Oiling up over here to try to stay healthy.
&#128513; its been snowing the last 3 days. We totally skipped autumn here and went straight to winter. Its awful and the quick weather change is giving everyone a cold.


----------



## BelleNuit

Aphy sorry to hear about the spotting. I'm the same, when spotting starts it's just a matter of time. It gets so frustrating!!

Blue sorry about AF showing, but I'm glad that confusing cycle is behind you. I hope you have better luck this time!

Anon I'm so sorry about those negative HPTs. I'd test once more tomorrow to confirm and then cancel those tests. So sorry hun!

Weebles so excited about your crosshairs!! I think I would be tempted to test once with the trigger just to see what it looks like to watch those 2 lines pop up. If I ever do get pregnant I imagine I'll make up for my months of not testing by taking at least half a dozen tests all at once lol. It would be so damn satisfying to see those 2 lines and watch that bump grow. Instead here I am with stupid AF again, waiting for November


----------



## MissYogi

Sorry to hear about all of the bfns and starts of af. 

Afm, bfn as well. Now I'm just waiting for af to show. Super disappointed because I was so confident but now I just don't know what's going on.


----------



## Weebles

Ahh Belle, I ended up stopping by Walmart to get some 88c tests while I was out and about, I just couldn't resist. It will be so weird to see those lines. November will bring good things for you too, it's just another step closer!


----------



## Thejoie

Dpo4 here... feeling absolutely normal. Still have what seems like forever before I can test. 

Lots of bad news lately. I'm sorry ladies for all the negative tests and AF starting. It's truly such an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## nikalicious

Well I tested this morning and BFN on 2 different tests. I'm so upset. I just want to cry. I know it's early but I still feel out this month based on everything. :cry: This just would have been the best month to conceive because of DH's job. He's a head college baseball coach and having a baby in the late spring/summer is the perfect time since he would be around a lot more. I'm just really upset. 

Sorry for all the ladies with BFN and witches.

And congrats to those with BFP! Excited for you.:hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

7dpo here and constantly have to pee 2 more days and I'll start testing.


----------



## Aphy

Good luck to the testers coming up! 

Nika, you said yourself, it's still early,still time for the bfp!


----------



## Imogenmommy

I am 8dpo tested and BFN but I'm going insane! I'm crazy emotional, cannot concentrate, tossing and turning all night. Last night I had a night sweats. My temp dropped day before last but this morning it shot up higher than it's been all cycle to 98.6F. I'm having vivid dreams and nightmares too. No swollen or sore boobs really but my veins seem bluer to me.Am I out this month or am I being impatient?


----------



## Thejoie

nikalicious said:


> Well I tested this morning and BFN on 2 different tests. I'm so upset. I just want to cry. I know it's early but I still feel out this month based on everything. :cry: This just would have been the best month to conceive because of DH's job. He's a head college baseball coach and having a baby in the late spring/summer is the perfect time since he would be around a lot more. I'm just really upset.
> 
> Sorry for all the ladies with BFN and witches.
> 
> And congrats to those with BFP! Excited for you.:hugs:

Stay positive girl!!! 
I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Thejoie

Imogenmommy said:


> I am 8dpo tested and BFN but I'm going insane! I'm crazy emotional, cannot concentrate, tossing and turning all night. Last night I had a night sweats. My temp dropped day before last but this morning it shot up higher than it's been all cycle to 98.6F. I'm having vivid dreams and nightmares too. No swollen or sore boobs really but my veins seem bluer to me.Am I out this month or am I being impatient?

You're definitely not out till AF shows up!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Bfn this morning.. Now just waiting for AF


----------



## WTBM

I'm sorry to read all the BFN's and AF! :( 
My cycle was so odd this month (with a LH surge CD9, I can be 10DPO) but had my cycle been normal, I would have ovulated late last week...I had a BFP on an FRER only to take more with extremely faint, almost invisible lines...the last one I took was this morning with a faint line but no darker than the others (I have had symptoms since after the first LH surge so I have been up and down). 
I'm just going to hope O happened again at the regular time and we caught it. Pretending this is a regular cycle, I'm back at 3-5DPO. AF maybe the 21st??


----------



## Mamana

No AF but no positive tests yet either.


----------



## Anon010696

Af wont show.....which i want it to so we can keep trying.....

tests still bfns


still crying over those postive blue dyes and negative blood...

Giving up this cycle cuz....i really dont have a choice. Two dollar tree tests left....

If af doesnt show by 17th im keeping my OB appnt......if AF shows im cancleing


----------



## Thejoie

Anon- I'm so sorry... i feel your frustrations...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Anon I'm so sorry. I know you're frustrated.

My bfn was from a cb digi and I know those are less sensitive.. But I'm 10dpo so unless I'm a late implanter I'm thinking Im out.


----------



## Thejoie

So I was just saying how I feel completely normal and all of a sudden, I started getting a crampy twitchy pain on the left side of my pelvic area. And I'm feeling bloated again. Sigh. Is it still only Monday?!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

Not logged in I a while, been trying to keep myself busy redecorating the house.

Congratulations to all with BFP, H&H 9 Months :pink: :blue:.x

Sorry to all you ladies that the :witch: got this cycle, hope that the end of October/November brings your :bfp: :dust::dust:.x

AFM- well I'm currently in the 2WW after ovulating way later than I thought I would. But due to this being 1st cycle since my MC I'm guessing thats normal to happen? 
AF is know due around the 20th so I'm planning on testing 21st if the :witch: hasn't showed.xx


----------



## Roschey

I feel like I get a lot of weird looks when I go get my cheapo tests at Dollar Tree lol. They don't know how addictive it is! And here I come, month after month, for my week hoard! I mean, I feel like I should be in a support group or something! "Hi! I'm Roschey, I like to pee on sticks." Lol


----------



## Catalyst

If I hadnt used opk and it seemed to surge last weekend and it would be right time if similar cycle as last time. But if I hadntþ and if I had some opk left I could swear that I ovulated this weekend not the last. I had for some days lot of ewcm and also yesterday kind of ovilation pains. My groin and lower abdomen was sore if I bent over or pushed on the area. So I am realy confused now.


----------



## Weebles

Roschey, I felt the same way when I went to Walmart today! Went through checkout with 6 of of those 88c tests and that was it! I felt like people were staring, and my poor son, I drug him out with me. I'll totally join your support group! "Hi, I'm Weebles and I've hit rock bottom. I'll be testing tomorrow at 4dpo."


----------



## belle1988

I am 13dpo and haven't tested yet, but bought one today. Is it too early to take it? I don't really know when to expect AF, but I've had light cramps for 48 hours which is unusual for me.


----------



## Anon010696

Guys theres hope for me yet i believe! 

Took my FINAL dollar tree test. Last one I own. (Til payday wednesday) and there was a line! Well...kinda.. It was a squinter. Light. Hard to see in the wrong lighting. But it had pink color to it, not a shadow. 

Still confused because my blood test was negative.......but i think im going to keep my ultrasound appointment on november 7th (as long as af doesnt show before then) because im just getting so confused going round and round.

Maybe I O'd late, and implanted late, and the blue dye tests were frauds idk. I really dont. My mind is spinning. Advice ladies?


----------



## tobemum

Anon I don't really have any advice sorry but fingers crossed for you. These tests can be our best friend and also our worst enemy!

Belle test now! Not too early at all. Good luck!

I got a bfn this morning at 8dpo so still early but this afternoon I have been super bloated and I can't remember that from previous months so hoping it's something! Going to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## familygirl30

Af has arrived today cd 24 my cycles r usually every 25 to 30 days so it's arrived a bit early, also ovulation have detected high all want up to today!


----------



## Roschey

belle1988 said:


> I am 13dpo and haven't tested yet, but bought one today. Is it too early to take it? I don't really know when to expect AF, but I've had light cramps for 48 hours which is unusual for me.

Not too early! :test: Plus, as you can see we've started a support group anyway:help:, POAS anonymous! Join us!! Lol

Afm- 10 dpo and BFN... BOOOOOOOOO!!! :growlmad::cry:


----------



## Roschey

Weebles said:


> Roschey, I felt the same way when I went to Walmart today! Went through checkout with 6 of of those 88c tests and that was it! I felt like people were staring, and my poor son, I drug him out with me. I'll totally join your support group! "Hi, I'm Weebles and I've hit rock bottom. I'll be testing tomorrow at 4dpo."


Bahahahhahaha! *group saying* "Hi Weebles!"
Lol!!!


----------



## Weebles

Anon, I've got my fingers crossed for you, that's a tough one to wait out.

Good luck belle88 and tobermum!

Sorry to those who got AF..

Afm, FF moved my crosshairs so I'm three dpo all over again. 5 days post trigger and got a positive test, looks dark enough to be there a few more days.


----------



## Thejoie

Anon- I have no advice just good thoughts and hope.... Keep us updated.

Belle- I would definitely test!!!

Roschey- POAS anonymous hahahaha!!! I'm about to join that club


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So now I truly think I'm out.. Temp drop this morning. Although I am having some pinching pain on my left side today which I'm assuming it's pre AF..


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg weebles, are you testing your trigger out?? I hope that second line doesn't leave!

Well HSG will be tomorrow (that came up fast!) I'm still spotting today, I'm hoping I won't be spotting any longer by tomorrow. Does anyone know of you can get an HSG while spotting lightly??

Personally I'm surprised AF is hanging around as it's usually finished after 3 days. Acupuncture must be doing something!!


----------



## Weebles

I tried to resist, Belle! But I just couldn't not test it out, lol! I don't know if I want it to fade or not! I think if it doesn't I might not ever believe it. So glad you have your HSG! I'm not sure if spotting is okay or not, I'd have to ask about at, but I imagine it would be as they like to do it in the first half of your cycle. FX for that fertility boost!


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey everyone! I tested pretty early today as ive bewn feeling extremely nauseated for a couple days. Sore breasts and a piunding headache.
I got my BFP! Im so excited! Now i have to tell hubby! I want to do it in a fun way. Any ideas?


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Oilymamma :) :hugs:


----------



## Thejoie

Congrats Oilymamma!!!


----------



## Weebles

Ooo, congrats Oily! I've been thinking of ways I'd like to tell my hubby.. He does the laundry so I thought of buying some newborn clothes and sneaking them in the wash for him to find... But then I'd miss seeing his reaction so I've got nothing. I think any way you tell him will be sweet and memorable..


----------



## bbygurl719

8dpo and bfn. I know its early so wasn't too discouraged. Congrats oily..


----------



## ILoveme29

Congrats Oily! H&H 9 months


----------



## nikalicious

Roschey said:


> belle1988 said:
> 
> 
> I am 13dpo and haven't tested yet, but bought one today. Is it too early to take it? I don't really know when to expect AF, but I've had light cramps for 48 hours which is unusual for me.
> 
> Not too early! :test: Plus, as you can see we've started a support group anyway:help:, POAS anonymous! Join us!! Lol
> 
> Afm- 10 dpo and BFN... BOOOOOOOOO!!! :growlmad::cry:Click to expand...


Hugs hun! I'm so sorry!:hugs: My temp went down a little this morning and I'm feeling very discouraged. I have FMP in a cup but haven't tested yet--too scared to see the results. I cried to DH this morning that I was sad I wasn't pregnant. :cry:


----------



## nikalicious

OilyMamma said:


> Hey everyone! I tested pretty early today as ive bewn feeling extremely nauseated for a couple days. Sore breasts and a piunding headache.
> I got my BFP! Im so excited! Now i have to tell hubby! I want to do it in a fun way. Any ideas?

Congrats Oily!!:flower::hugs:


----------



## Roschey

Yay oily!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

nikalicious said:


> Roschey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belle1988 said:
> 
> 
> I am 13dpo and haven't tested yet, but bought one today. Is it too early to take it? I don't really know when to expect AF, but I've had light cramps for 48 hours which is unusual for me.
> 
> Not too early! :test: Plus, as you can see we've started a support group anyway:help:, POAS anonymous! Join us!! Lol
> 
> Afm- 10 dpo and BFN... BOOOOOOOOO!!! :growlmad::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hugs hun! I'm so sorry!:hugs: My temp went down a little this morning and I'm feeling very discouraged. I have FMP in a cup but haven't tested yet--too scared to see the results. I cried to DH this morning that I was sad I wasn't pregnant. :cry:Click to expand...

We are in the same boat... Brown tinged cm, temp drop... I'm expecting AF any day now


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm on 15dpo no af so wondering if my cycle is still screwed up or maybe my pre seed and clomid worked this month.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm out :witch:


Good luck to all the ladies still waiting :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry fx for next month


----------



## tobemum

Congratulations Oily!! 

So sorry vanilla, hope next month is it for you.

So I took a cheapie at 9dpo this morning and it was a bfn but then I read reviews online and it has the worst rating for giving negatives when others tests were showing positive! So now I'm annoyed I wasted fmu on it lol


----------



## MissYogi

Congrats oily!! That is fabulous! 

I have been feeling nauseous and tired a lot, although could be also from eating two thanksgiving dinners in a row! :haha: Now I'm technically 3 or 4 days late, although I'm still unconvinced of my cycle post mc. No blood yet and I do normally spot a little before AF starts so It's feeling hopeful, but I had a negative yesterday, not even a squinter. I plan on testing tomorrow, and then on Friday if AF doesn't show. Please, please, please, please be positive!! 

Also, I'm definitely a member of testers anonymous. Went to the dollar store today to by my 6 tests and the cashier was definitely judging me. I'm always scared I'll run into one of my students when on I go on my test buying binges.


----------



## Anon010696

Still no AF. Out of tests.....gonna cave and get some on the way home. No more blue dyes tho. Blue eyes hurt. I know my blood was negative but until AF shows I'm just gonna keep testing


----------



## Thejoie

MissYogi said:


> Congrats oily!! That is fabulous!
> 
> I have been feeling nauseous and tired a lot, although could be also from eating two thanksgiving dinners in a row! :haha: Now I'm technically 3 or 4 days late, although I'm still unconvinced of my cycle post mc. No blood yet and I do normally spot a little before AF starts so It's feeling hopeful, but I had a negative yesterday, not even a squinter. I plan on testing tomorrow, and then on Friday if AF doesn't show. Please, please, please, please be positive!!
> 
> Also, I'm definitely a member of testers anonymous. Went to the dollar store today to by my 6 tests and the cashier was definitely judging me. I'm always scared I'll run into one of my students when on I go on my test buying binges.

I'll be thinking of you!! AF being late is torture. Be on time or don't show up AF!!!! Ugh!!! 



Anon010696 said:


> Still no AF. Out of tests.....gonna cave and get some on the way home. No more blue dyes tho. Blue eyes hurt. I know my blood was negative but until AF shows I'm just gonna keep testing

Lots of positive thoughts!!


----------



## Thejoie

So today I got a headache twice. It came, lingered, and went away. Then came back later in the evening. My energy was low during my workout. I'm about 4-5dpo... I keep lurking and reading other people's posts about their symptoms.... I'm obsessed.


----------



## Soydrpepe

So my husband is pretty sure hes done with kids.We have a boy(4) and a girl(turns 1 on the 13th).As soon as my daughter was born(no joke-when I heard her cry),I knew I wanted one more.Husband finally decided to just give me what I wanted-his words not mine-and we bd'd twice before I caught on that he was not excited to try,just giving in.This is not how I wanted a third baby and I told him as such. Now Im almost at the end of my wait and I am suspicious for a couple of reasons. My lmp was sept 13-17,and i have an average of 32 day cycles. The BD days were on Sept 20 and 22.My predicted ovulation according to my app was on the 29th. I never thought twice about having possibly conceived because we only did it twice and way before I(thought) I ovulated. A few days ago I had a couple of sips of sangria and it made my tummy hurt so bad,that was weird because within the last two weeks Id had a couple of drinks and felt fine.Then 3 days ago,I started having acid re-flux problems.Now Ive had heartburn once in a while but I never had any acid re-flux problems until I was pregnant with my daughter. I now also have a constant unsettled tummy with random and very fleeting nausea. Im sure it will turn out to be just a weird cycle but at the moment it is driving me crazy!Im due for af on the 15th.


----------



## Weebles

Soydrpepe, I really relate you your post. My husband changed his mind about having children shortly after we were married... it took him 8 or 9 years change it back again.


----------



## Soydrpepe

Yeah it is extremely frustrating. I respect his decision,but he is having a hard time letting me be sad. And now I feel as though I have either a stomach bug or managed to just go on and get pregnant &#128528;


----------



## Mamana

AF got me this morning. Good luck October testers. I'm onto next month!


----------



## Roschey

Another dpo (11) another BFN. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Weebles

Soydrpepe said:


> Yeah it is extremely frustrating. I respect his decision,but he is having a hard time letting me be sad. And now I feel as though I have either a stomach bug or managed to just go on and get pregnant &#128528;

There were times when my husband "gave in" like yours did and I felt the same as you. Looking back at it all, I wish I had been okay with that. FX


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hey Ladies! I'd really love to join this thread. I am TTC baby#1 and this is my second cycle. I am 5DPO today and I am planning to wait as long as I can before testing, but who am I kidding I'm probably going to end up testing early and get mad at myself over it :rofl: . Since yesterday I've been getting dull cramps on my left side.. I'm hoping this is a good sign as I've never noticed this after ovulation before. FX!


----------



## BABTTC123

HI ladies I already tested last week and got a bfp, but I've been searching for a June baby 2017 thread to join. 
Any other mommas with a bfp happen to know of where I could find such a thread or interested in creating one for us all to join? :3 

Oh and fx for every lady waiting! 
So far I've noticed that the September to October cycle has been very fertile for a ton of ladies! 
~*~Baby Dust to all~*~


----------



## BelleNuit

Bab go check out the first tri boards. 

Have my HSG later today. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Thejoie

Ad0rkkable said:


> Hey Ladies! I'd really love to join this thread. I am TTC baby#1 and this is my second cycle. I am 5DPO today and I am planning to wait as long as I can before testing, but who am I kidding I'm probably going to end up testing early and get mad at myself over it :rofl: . Since yesterday I've been getting dull cramps on my left side.. I'm hoping this is a good sign as I've never noticed this after ovulation before. FX!

Hi!! I'm either dpo 5-6 too. I am probably going to test this weekend.... I am pretty impatient!!!


----------



## Weebles

Belle, I know I posted after mine that my experience wasn't so good.. But that's not so common and well, I'm very glad I had it done. It's just the next step and one step closer at that. Deep breath. :)


----------



## BABTTC123

BelleNuit said:


> Bab go check out the first tri boards.
> 
> Have my HSG later today. I'm so nervous!

I couldn't find anything :'( 

I don't usually have luck starting groups so I am hoping someone else will eventually create one :) 


Fx all goes well with the test! I've heard of tons of women conceiving after the test ^_^


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Weebles, I think I'll be taking lots of deep breaths today. I'm nervous about the pain, but I'm also nervous they'll find something wrong. This just feels like the start of the LTTTC journey and that is terrifying. I just want a baby I don't know why I have to go through all of this other crap to get one :S I started trying when I was 26, I should have been able to conceive in the first 3 months!


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ad0rkkable! Fingers crossed for you!

Belle, I hope it all goes well, I'll be sending you positive vibes all day!

Tested this morning and got a bfn after quite a bit of sharp cramps in the night. I was surprised that I didn't wake up to af. But then I went back and checked the bfn and my DH and I swear we can see a faint squinter. I'll post a pic when I get home. I'm skeptical though because it was after 10 minutes and it's so faint. I suppose the only thing I can do is wait another day and not drown my sorrows with a bottle of wine yet.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Thejoie said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! I'd really love to join this thread. I am TTC baby#1 and this is my second cycle. I am 5DPO today and I am planning to wait as long as I can before testing, but who am I kidding I'm probably going to end up testing early and get mad at myself over it :rofl: . Since yesterday I've been getting dull cramps on my left side.. I'm hoping this is a good sign as I've never noticed this after ovulation before. FX!
> 
> Hi!! I'm either dpo 5-6 too. I am probably going to test this weekend.... I am pretty impatient!!!Click to expand...

I've looked up when implantation is most likely to occur based on my cycle and it says October 16th. I'll probably be testing on the 17th/18th hoping for a faint line!! Sending you lots of baby dust!!
:dust:


----------



## Roschey

So I know that it's still kind if early yet since I'm only 11dpo. Since I got a BFN this morning, part of me is saying- silly girl! Just start preparing to be out. But the other part is desperately trying to hold on to every last shred of hope I still have for this cycle. Most of the time I don't even feel pregnant now. However, once in a while I'll get a burning in the bbs, or a wave of nausea, or even still some lower abdominal pain. It's almost like round ligament pain even. And sometimes on one side, then switches to the other. And I've been so dry mouthed it almost chokes me when I try to swallow, which in turn starts it's own wave of nausea. I'm not even sure if that's a symptom or not? I just know that sometimes I feel completely normal, and sometimes I feel really weird. AF is due Saturday. With my last two pregnancies (that ended in MC, I didn't get a BFP until like the day before she was due) My 2 successful pregnancies before that, I was NTNP so I really don't remember because I wasn't tracking anything. Uuggghhh!


----------



## Thejoie

MissYogi said:


> Hi ad0rkkable! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Belle, I hope it all goes well, I'll be sending you positive vibes all day!
> 
> Tested this morning and got a bfn after quite a bit of sharp cramps in the night. I was surprised that I didn't wake up to af. But then I went back and checked the bfn and my DH and I swear we can see a faint squinter. I'll post a pic when I get home. I'm skeptical though because it was after 10 minutes and it's so faint. I suppose the only thing I can do is wait another day and not drown my sorrows with a bottle of wine yet.

I'm hopeful for you!!! 



Ad0rkkable said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! I'd really love to join this thread. I am TTC baby#1 and this is my second cycle. I am 5DPO today and I am planning to wait as long as I can before testing, but who am I kidding I'm probably going to end up testing early and get mad at myself over it :rofl: . Since yesterday I've been getting dull cramps on my left side.. I'm hoping this is a good sign as I've never noticed this after ovulation before. FX!
> 
> Hi!! I'm either dpo 5-6 too. I am probably going to test this weekend.... I am pretty impatient!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've looked up when implantation is most likely to occur based on my cycle and it says October 16th. I'll probably be testing on the 17th/18th hoping for a faint line!! Sending you lots of baby dust!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I will definitely start sooner than I should. I got a box of cheapie sticks as a gift that's just sitting waiting.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

MissYogi said:


> Hi ad0rkkable! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Belle, I hope it all goes well, I'll be sending you positive vibes all day!
> 
> Tested this morning and got a bfn after quite a bit of sharp cramps in the night. I was surprised that I didn't wake up to af. But then I went back and checked the bfn and my DH and I swear we can see a faint squinter. I'll post a pic when I get home. I'm skeptical though because it was after 10 minutes and it's so faint. I suppose the only thing I can do is wait another day and not drown my sorrows with a bottle of wine yet.

Fingers crossed your squinter turns into a :bfp: !!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Roschey said:


> So I know that it's still kind if early yet since I'm only 11dpo. Since I got a BFN this morning, part of me is saying- silly girl! Just start preparing to be out. But the other part is desperately trying to hold on to every last shred of hope I still have for this cycle. Most of the time I don't even feel pregnant now. However, once in a while I'll get a burning in the bbs, or a wave of nausea, or even still some lower abdominal pain. It's almost like round ligament pain even. And sometimes on one side, then switches to the other. And I've been so dry mouthed it almost chokes me when I try to swallow, which in turn starts it's own wave of nausea. I'm not even sure if that's a symptom or not? I just know that sometimes I feel completely normal, and sometimes I feel really weird. AF is due Saturday. With my last two pregnancies (that ended in MC, I didn't get a BFP until like the day before she was due) My 2 successful pregnancies before that, I was NTNP so I really don't remember because I wasn't tracking anything. Uuggghhh!

Just remember you aren't out until the :witch: arrives! I've never been pregnant before unfortunately can't help with advice as far as symptoms go. I hate all this waiting... I'm so sorry to hear about your previous MCs, if you do end up with a :bfp: this month I hope it is sticky!! Baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## MissYogi

Ad0rkkable said:


> Fingers crossed your squinter turns into a :bfp: !!!! How many DPO are you?

That is a question I would truly love to know the answer to. Unfortunately, i do not know because I had a mc last month, then got so sad when temping that I just stopped before ovulation and I basically stopped opks as well. So now, technically af is 4 or 5 days late based on my normal cycle length, but since it's the first post mc cycle, that could mean anything really.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

MissYogi said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed your squinter turns into a :bfp: !!!! How many DPO are you?
> 
> That is a question I would truly love to know the answer to. Unfortunately, i do not know because I had a mc last month, then got so sad when temping that I just stopped before ovulation and I basically stopped opks as well. So now, technically af is 4 or 5 days late based on my normal cycle length, but since it's the first post mc cycle, that could mean anything really.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your MC last month. Hopefully you know one way or another soon. All the waiting is just terrible... 
:dust:


----------



## rickyandlucy

Finished a round of progesterone and clomid and finally o'ed after three anovulatory cycles in a row! BD'ed each of the two days before ovulation, so got that part right.

So here I am 13 DPO and I feel like I am going stir crazy. I am having headaches and fatigue (although not that unusual for me). Spotting (implantation bleeding?) a day or two ago, and today some mild cramping on my lower left side. Doesn't feel like period cramps. Still getting BFN's though. AF not due for three more days though (whacky cycles). Not sure if these symptoms are real or just wishful thinking.

Waiting, waiting....


----------



## Kaiecee

Can soMe one tell
Me what progesterone is for and if I could benefit from it?


----------



## rickyandlucy

Kaiecee said:


> Can soMe one tell
> Me what progesterone is for and if I could benefit from it?

Doc put me on progesterone for a little while (like 5-7 days I think?) to bring on AF. Once AF came I started a round of clomid at CD 5-9.


----------



## BelleNuit

All done the HSG, it wasn't that bad!! Was a breeze to be honest! Tubes are open! I felt some pinching with the right tube so it may have been partially blocked, but they opened it. Uterus is normal, ovaries are normal. Counted 5 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. I don't know if that's normal or not. They said I'm perfect inside so nothing on my end should be holding things up. But DH is normal too so wtf lol

Such a relief.


----------



## Roschey

BelleNuit said:


> All done the HSG, it wasn't that bad!! Was a breeze to be honest! Tubes are open! I felt some pinching with the right tube so it may have been partially blocked, but they opened it. Uterus is normal, ovaries are normal. Counted 5 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. I don't know if that's normal or not. They said I'm perfect inside so nothing on my end should be holding things up. But DH is normal too so wtf lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a relief.


Good deal Belle!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Kaiecee said:


> Can soMe one tell
> Me what progesterone is for and if I could benefit from it?

I know provera (form of progesterone), brings on AF. and progesterone given after medicated cycles like suppositories or gel help thicken your lining to prepare for implantation. Ive used both.


----------



## ILoveme29

Good news belle, whats your next step with TTC any plans for next cycle?


----------



## Ad0rkkable

BelleNuit said:


> All done the HSG, it wasn't that bad!! Was a breeze to be honest! Tubes are open! I felt some pinching with the right tube so it may have been partially blocked, but they opened it. Uterus is normal, ovaries are normal. Counted 5 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. I don't know if that's normal or not. They said I'm perfect inside so nothing on my end should be holding things up. But DH is normal too so wtf lol
> 
> Such a relief.

That's great to here Belle! How long have you been TTC for? I'm a newbie so I'm not sure how long you try before you should look into testing... at least 6 months?


----------



## BelleNuit

If you're over 35 then wait 6 months! I had the HSG done on my 14th cycle (I have 14 cycles a year so I'm pretty well at the 1 year mark now, I started blood tests around the 9 month mark at cycle 11)

Next step will be to book the appt. with the doc to review all of our combined results and make a plan. If anything we are officially considered unexplained infertility now. I was reading that clomid, and unstimulated IUI offer the same odds of success as just continuing to try as normal for unexplained so we'll probably just continue with status quo for a few more months.


----------



## Mom15

Belle - I'm glad to hear the HSG went well. I do get your wtf...it's got to be a relief that everything looks normal and unbelievably frustrating at the same time that it hasn't happened when on paper you guys look perfect. I hope I don't mix you up with someone else, but I seem to remember that you said you haven't tried vitex yet? I can only repeat myself how much I believe in that stuff. I have three RL friends who conceived within three months of taking it all of them ttc for a min of 14 months. I did too but I only ttc'ed for 9 month. It's obviously your decision and I don't want to come across as pushy, just want to share the positiv stories I have experienced. 
I really hope it happens for you soon!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey mom15, I haven't tried vitex as I read it can sometimes mess things up depending on what the problem is! I think I'll talk to my acupuncturist about it! Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## Roschey

I feel really pregnant today, but still BFN (tested again after work- I told you I was addicted!!) Now it was barely a hold because I've been having to pee all day... but... idk. I'm freaking out. I've been having hot flashes all day. I've had nausea/heart burn off and on all day... and my bbs have been more tender off and on. Am I or aren't I already? This wait is TERRIBLE!!


----------



## tobemum

Roschey I feel the same as you! Woke up this morning thinking it would definitely be positive but no it's a bfn. I just don't get it.


----------



## Roschey

tobemum said:


> Roschey I feel the same as you! Woke up this morning thinking it would definitely be positive but no it's a bfn. I just don't get it.

U uuuuuugggggghhhhhh!!!!!! How many DPO ARE you??


----------



## MissYogi

Roschey- I know the feeling, it's so frustrating! Hot flashes are a good sign though, how many dpo are you?

Belle- I'm so glad the HSG went well and wasn't too painful. Hopefully it does the trick! 

I've got a picture of my barely there squinter now, although I have to put the disclaimer that this was taken after 10 minutes and I feel like I can see it better in pictures than in real life. Honestly, I wouldn't trust it at all if it wasn't for all the symptoms I've been having. 

What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







14689930_10153775550292046_1616199123_o.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## tobemum

Roschey said:


> tobemum said:
> 
> 
> Roschey I feel the same as you! Woke up this morning thinking it would definitely be positive but no it's a bfn. I just don't get it.
> 
> U uuuuuugggggghhhhhh!!!!!! How many DPO ARE you??Click to expand...

I am either 9 or 10dpo but thinking more 10dpo.


----------



## Roschey

Yogi- after zooming I'm sure I can see your squinter!!! Yay! How exciting! How dpo are you? I'm 11 dpo today. I hate the wait so much! I just want my Rainbow Baby!


----------



## tobemum

Roschey do you remember when you found out with your ds's?


----------



## Roschey

I wish I remember that. I don't even think I had symptoms with my first. I just realized one day that I was a day late and took a test and it was positive. Then my second... I guess I don't remember anything really with him either. I don't think I tested till I was late that time also. But I think it's different when you're actively trying than when you're NTNP. With my two miscarriages I had early symptoms but I still didn't really know until like the day of or a couple days after even though I was testing every day. (One of those was a DD, I'm not sure what my other was &#55357;&#56866;) 
I'm wondering if maybe I just implant late and should just try a little harder to relax, but it's so much easier said than done, especially when you've been trying for long, or tried and lost, or are just so desperate for it- or all of the above!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF showed her face.. On to next month


----------



## Thejoie

Gagrlinpitt said:


> AF showed her face.. On to next month

I'm sorry. Hopefully next month will be the month



Roschey said:


> I feel really pregnant today, but still BFN (tested again after work- I told you I was addicted!!) Now it was barely a hold because I've been having to pee all day... but... idk. I'm freaking out. I've been having hot flashes all day. I've had nausea/heart burn off and on all day... and my bbs have been more tender off and on. Am I or aren't I already? This wait is TERRIBLE!!

I feel the same way!! This 2 week torture is absurd 



MissYogi said:


> Roschey- I know the feeling, it's so frustrating! Hot flashes are a good sign though, how many dpo are you?
> 
> Belle- I'm so glad the HSG went well and wasn't too painful. Hopefully it does the trick!
> 
> I've got a picture of my barely there squinter now, although I have to put the disclaimer that this was taken after 10 minutes and I feel like I can see it better in pictures than in real life. Honestly, I wouldn't trust it at all if it wasn't for all the symptoms I've been having.
> 
> What do you all think?

I think you need to test again tomorrow so you can have a more reliable result... I'll be thinking positive thoughts!


I ended my day with another headache and some bloating. Nothing spectacular. Already dreading doing this again next month...


----------



## tobemum

So sorry gagrlinpitt. Good luck for next month. 

So I just went to the toilet and there was some brown cm. I don't know what to think. Am I getting my period 4 or 5 days early????


----------



## bbygurl719

9dpo is almost over and since I laid down I have felt nausea and heartburn..


----------



## Laelani

Hi! I was an avid BnB'er but have since taken a break for the last year and a half or so. We are currently NTNP and are in the TWW right now. Looking to test tomorrow and then again in a week if it's a :bfn:


----------



## nikalicious

AF arrived in full force this morning. I'm sad but won't say I'm surprised. Yesterday I felt so positive with symptoms - in was nauseous, hot flashes, etc. But tests showed otherwise.:cry:

On to next month I guess.:shrug:


----------



## Mom15

BelleNuit said:


> Hey mom15, I haven't tried vitex as I read it can sometimes mess things up depending on what the problem is! I think I'll talk to my acupuncturist about it! Thanks for the advice :)

That's a great idea to talk to your acupuncturist. There is a great blog post online about it too. Google Lara Briden vitex. I'm curious what your acupuncturist says. 

I'm sorry for all who got a visit from Af and who are getting bfn's.


----------



## Anon010696

Update: Still no AF....negative blood test was 5-6 days ago. AF is somewhere between 5-7 days late. Have not taken a home test in over two days. Buying tests before work tomorrow. 

Appointment on the 17th for my followup urine and blood.

Still confused. Last test i took two days ago, was a digi negative. Day before that was a pink dye frer negative.

With AF still a no show and no AF symptoms in sight im driven to test again even though I doubt itll be postive but who knows. 

Cycle day for today is 33. AF usually is on cycle day 26-29.


Thoughts ladies? Still hope for me?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ladies who got AF, come join our November thread :flower:


----------



## Roschey

Aaaaaannnnnnd another BFN.


----------



## Roschey

I just looked at some of my old posts, and when I got pregnant in May, I still had a BFN (on FRER even!) at 12 dpo! So I'm not out yet! I didn't get my positive until 4 days later!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Hope for me too then I suppose! I am now 14 DPO and not sure what to think anymore :( Didn't test today, trying to wait one or two more days before trying again. AF not due until Saturday; trying to wait until then. Temp was lower today but still above the cover line...


----------



## Roschey

Same with me on temp, a little lower but still above cover line. And I took it after I'd already gotten and and run to the bathroom and everything, so maybe not entirely accurate. We're not out yet!! AF is due for me Saturday also! I'm out of the cheapo tests... might have to run by dollar tree and endure the weird looks again with a basket full of pee sticks! Lol


----------



## rickyandlucy

I use Natural Cycles for charting, and it wants me to wait until next Wednesday to test. But I just don't have the patience for that, lol. It's taking a lot of restraint just to not to test every morning, lol!


----------



## Mamana

Back in. I thought AF had gotten me but I only had a little pink CM on toilet paper and haven't had anything else since. Maybe there's hope for me yet... or I'm just grasping at straws.. but I'll be here until AF actually starts haha


----------



## rickyandlucy

As you should! It isn't over until she shows! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Well tomorrow will be CD 8 so I'll start BDing then. Think my body needs a rest after the HSG yesterday. Can't believe I'm pretty well.at my fertile week again. Mind blown how fast this goes


----------



## baseball_mom

Can I ask for some help? This was my first month using OPK's. Since the last 2 months I felt I ovulated early around CD9/10. I decided to start early so I have been testing since CD7 with nothing showing up until around CD12/13. I have attached the picture of my tests from CD13-CD18. I never got a second line that was as dark or darker than the control line. On CD15 was the darkest I got. Does this mean I didn't ovulate this month? Did I just miss it? Or was that the surge on CD15? I'm so confused and would appreciate any feedback. Baby dust to all!
 



Attached Files:







Tests.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissYogi

Tested again this morning and clear negative. I'm just getting so frustrated, where the heck is af if I'm not pregnant? It's been 5 weeks since the mc, I just want to get back at it and I'm just waiting still.


----------



## rickyandlucy

baseball_mom said:


> Can I ask for some help? This was my first month using OPK's. Since the last 2 months I felt I ovulated early around CD9/10. I decided to start early so I have been testing since CD7 with nothing showing up until around CD12/13. I have attached the picture of my tests from CD13-CD18. I never got a second line that was as dark or darker than the control line. On CD15 was the darkest I got. Does this mean I didn't ovulate this month? Did I just miss it? Or was that the surge on CD15? I'm so confused and would appreciate any feedback. Baby dust to all!

I would say there is not enough info to say you didn't ovulate. It's possible you just missed your surge, especially if you were only testing once a day. Do you temp? Have you had a temp rise?


----------



## Weebles

BelleNuit said:


> All done the HSG, it wasn't that bad!! Was a breeze to be honest! Tubes are open! I felt some pinching with the right tube so it may have been partially blocked, but they opened it. Uterus is normal, ovaries are normal. Counted 5 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. I don't know if that's normal or not. They said I'm perfect inside so nothing on my end should be holding things up. But DH is normal too so wtf lol
> 
> Such a relief.

So glad it went well! Now that you know that everything is a-ok it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Weebles

Anon, I really hope you've got a late implanter and AF stays far far away.

Sorry to all the ladies who are out and fx for next month. 

I'm still feeling slightly nauseous and moody/tearful. Hpt is still slightly positive so I'm guessing that the trigger will be out either tomorrow or the day after. Feeling slightly crampy too but it's so hard to say what's from the trigger and what's normal pms.


----------



## Imogenmommy

I'm one day late now, still BFN but my temp has stayed up and today shot up almot half a degree. So confused. I'm about 10-11dpo. Seems like no hope left for this month.


----------



## 2much

My testing will be at the tail end of the month... guessing I should know BFP or BHP by 11/3.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Good Morning Ladies!!
Sorry to hear that AF showed up for some of you. Sending baby dust your way for next month! :dust: 

Today I'm still feeling cramps/twinges... not like AF cramps but just occasional cramp in my uterus/left side. I also had pretty vivid dreams last night which was ironic because my DPO counter in my signature mentioned that 10% of pregnant women have vivid dreams. Maybe it is a sign! :winkwink: FX!! So tired of waiting, my DH doesn't see the big deal in having to wait... "we'll just try again next month if you aren't!" I wish I could be that care free!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> I'm one day late now, still BFN but my temp has stayed up and today shot up almot half a degree. So confused. I'm about 10-11dpo. Seems like no hope left for this month.

Maybe your chart is starting to go triphasic! FX for you!! The hormones might just be taking a little while to build up enough to be detected. You aren't out until the :witch: arrives, so chin up!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Ad0rkkable said:


> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm one day late now, still BFN but my temp has stayed up and today shot up almot half a degree. So confused. I'm about 10-11dpo. Seems like no hope left for this month.
> 
> Maybe your chart is starting to go triphasic! FX for you!! The hormones might just be taking a little while to build up enough to be detected. You aren't out until the :witch: arrives, so chin up!Click to expand...


Oh maybe I sure hope so! My cycles are regular but long and I ovulate pretty late in them but I don't have PCOS. I'm 39 so every minute counts!!! I want a baby so badly, my little rainbow.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm one day late now, still BFN but my temp has stayed up and today shot up almot half a degree. So confused. I'm about 10-11dpo. Seems like no hope left for this month.
> 
> Maybe your chart is starting to go triphasic! FX for you!! The hormones might just be taking a little while to build up enough to be detected. You aren't out until the :witch: arrives, so chin up!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh maybe I sure hope so! My cycles are regular but long and I ovulate pretty late in them but I don't have PCOS. I'm 39 so every minute counts!!! I want a baby so badly, my little rainbow.Click to expand...

I am praying that you get your rainbow!! :dust:


----------



## Imogenmommy

When would a triphasic shift up usually happen? At the day of missed period?


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> When would a triphasic shift up usually happen? At the day of missed period?

I was just looking that up myself. From what I just read it can go triphasic anywhere from 9DPO or later. It also isn't a guarantee that you are pregnant if it goes triphasic either... only a possibility.


----------



## baseball_mom

rickyandlucy said:


> baseball_mom said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask for some help? This was my first month using OPK's. Since the last 2 months I felt I ovulated early around CD9/10. I decided to start early so I have been testing since CD7 with nothing showing up until around CD12/13. I have attached the picture of my tests from CD13-CD18. I never got a second line that was as dark or darker than the control line. On CD15 was the darkest I got. Does this mean I didn't ovulate this month? Did I just miss it? Or was that the surge on CD15? I'm so confused and would appreciate any feedback. Baby dust to all!
> 
> I would say there is not enough info to say you didn't ovulate. It's possible you just missed your surge, especially if you were only testing once a day. Do you temp? Have you had a temp rise?Click to expand...

Thank you! Yeah, I don't temp. I might start next cycle. I guess I should have tested more during the day when I saw it changing.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

baseball_mom said:


> rickyandlucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baseball_mom said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask for some help? This was my first month using OPK's. Since the last 2 months I felt I ovulated early around CD9/10. I decided to start early so I have been testing since CD7 with nothing showing up until around CD12/13. I have attached the picture of my tests from CD13-CD18. I never got a second line that was as dark or darker than the control line. On CD15 was the darkest I got. Does this mean I didn't ovulate this month? Did I just miss it? Or was that the surge on CD15? I'm so confused and would appreciate any feedback. Baby dust to all!
> 
> I would say there is not enough info to say you didn't ovulate. It's possible you just missed your surge, especially if you were only testing once a day. Do you temp? Have you had a temp rise?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yeah, I don't temp. I might start next cycle. I guess I should have tested more during the day when I saw it changing.Click to expand...

I haven't tried OPKs yet but I feel like they would make me go crazy, for that exact reason... I'd be POAS like crazy so I don't miss it :rofl: I like temping, I know some people find it stressful but I enjoy seeing the temperature changes. Our bodies are amazing!


----------



## rickyandlucy

I find OPK's annoying too. I _rarely_ get a positive, and it is very hard to find the time to test twice a day. Temping is good but sometimes is hard for me. If I don't sleep well, if I get up to pee. What is really annoying is laying there half asleep waiting for what feels like forever for it to take my temp only discover it isn't even on! That happens more often than I care to admit, lol. One of these days I am going to break down and try that Ava bracelet!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Well AF just shows up so I'm out. Why did my temp not drop?


----------



## Imogenmommy

Well AF just shows up so I'm out. Why did my temp not drop?


----------



## Anon010696

Well. I almost vomited on the side of the highway this morning. Killer migraine. Still no AF. I'm so freaking confuses its killing me


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> Well AF just shows up so I'm out. Why did my temp not drop?

Ugh I'm sorry I didn't mean to thank. Stupid fat fingers! I'm so sorry to hear AF showed up! FX next month is your month!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Maybe this just isn't going to happen for me. I had three different tests tell me I ovulated day 20, just like last month. This was my first month on clomid. The doctor keeps saying I didn't ovulate though.Now we try clomid and shots. How did I get pregnant so quickly before my miscarriage and now nothing.


----------



## MissYogi

Anon010696 said:


> Well. I almost vomited on the side of the highway this morning. Killer migraine. Still no AF. I'm so freaking confuses its killing me

Anon, I'm in the same boat, nausea, uterine twinge, all the symptoms but no af. I'm going crazy! I almost want to see af at this point.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> Maybe this just isn't going to happen for me. I had three different tests tell me I ovulated day 20, just like last month. This was my first month on clomid. The doctor keeps saying I didn't ovulate though.Now we try clomid and shots. How did I get pregnant so quickly before my miscarriage and now nothing.

Have you tried using preseed?


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon & MissYogi... I hope you ladies find out one way or another soon! Hoping you find out with a BFP though! FX! Hang in there!!


----------



## glovities

Can I join? I will be testing Oct 24. If i can wait that long that is.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

glovities said:


> Can I join? I will be testing Oct 24. If i can wait that long that is.

Welcome!!!!! I should wait till the 20th to test but I probably won't be able to wait either... have any symptoms?


----------



## glovities

Ad0rkkable said:


> glovities said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I will be testing Oct 24. If i can wait that long that is.
> 
> Welcome!!!!! I should wait till the 20th to test but I probably won't be able to wait either... have any symptoms?Click to expand...

Oh, of course I do! I feel like my boobs are sore and I have been peeing more often, also some lower ab pain yesterday.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

glovities said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glovities said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I will be testing Oct 24. If i can wait that long that is.
> 
> Welcome!!!!! I should wait till the 20th to test but I probably won't be able to wait either... have any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, of course I do! I feel like my boobs are sore and I have been peeing more often, also some lower ab pain yesterday.Click to expand...

I've been having lower abdominal fullness cramps/twinges since 4DPO. I can't decide if my boobs are sore or not, they might be just from me poking them to check lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd2 for me back to clomid tmr again with pre seed and meformin


----------



## Imogenmommy

Ad0rkkable said:


> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this just isn't going to happen for me. I had three different tests tell me I ovulated day 20, just like last month. This was my first month on clomid. The doctor keeps saying I didn't ovulate though.Now we try clomid and shots. How did I get pregnant so quickly before my miscarriage and now nothing.
> 
> Have you tried using preseed?Click to expand...

Yes we use preseed.


----------



## tobemum

Well the brown spotting from yesterday has completely gone with just some discoloured cm today and nothing now. I don't know what to think. Going to have to wait and see!!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this just isn't going to happen for me. I had three different tests tell me I ovulated day 20, just like last month. This was my first month on clomid. The doctor keeps saying I didn't ovulate though.Now we try clomid and shots. How did I get pregnant so quickly before my miscarriage and now nothing.
> 
> Have you tried using preseed?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we use preseed.Click to expand...

Thinking about you this morning! Did you have anymore bleeding?


----------



## rickyandlucy

Well if I had to guess I am thinking I am going to be out this month. I am still spotting brown, but it's been about 3-4 days now which is a little too long for implantation bleeding. Temp still above the cover line, but gradually dropping. Yesterday I felt cramps like I would get with AF. But no AF yet. But also no BFP. Couldn't help myself; tested again this morning and nada. :(


----------



## Ad0rkkable

rickyandlucy said:


> Well if I had to guess I am thinking I am going to be out this month. I am still spotting brown, but it's been about 3-4 days now which is a little too long for implantation bleeding. Temp still above the cover line, but gradually dropping. Yesterday I felt cramps like I would get with AF. But no AF yet. But also no BFP. Couldn't help myself; tested again this morning and nada. :(

I'm sorry rickyandlucy just remember you aren't out till she is officially here! :witch: FX she doesn't show..


----------



## Ad0rkkable

I just ran my blood HCG at work and BFN! I'm 7DPO and I was thinking if I implanted I might at least get a 1 or a 2 which would be an increase from my typical 0... but nope still at 0... now I'm feeling disappointed. Hopefully I'm just testing too soon also, I know it's early...


----------



## ILoveme29

Imogenmommy said:


> Maybe this just isn't going to happen for me. I had three different tests tell me I ovulated day 20, just like last month. This was my first month on clomid. The doctor keeps saying I didn't ovulate though.Now we try clomid and shots. How did I get pregnant so quickly before my miscarriage and now nothing.

I get the same happen to me, on clomid 50mg didn't work, my doc upped it to 150mg and then it worked, also I needed to trigger. I got pregnant on 2nd iui then MC and now nothing. so I know exactly what you mean and it so frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## Imogenmommy

My bleeding stopped. I only had some spotting and now it's gone. My temp is still elevated and I'm still BFN. Either AF just hasn't started or could it be IB? It was red at first and just a few drops then moving quickly to brown. This all happened when I was straining due to being constipated. I had no In spotting when I was pregnant before.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> My bleeding stopped. I only had some spotting and now it's gone. My temp is still elevated and I'm still BFN. Either AF just hasn't started or could it be IB? It was red at first and just a few drops then moving quickly to brown. This all happened when I was straining due to being constipated. I had no In spotting when I was pregnant before.

I'm hoping it was implantation for you! I've never been pregnant so I don't have any real life experiences... just what I've read.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Imogenmommy said:


> My bleeding stopped. I only had some spotting and now it's gone. My temp is still elevated and I'm still BFN. Either AF just hasn't started or could it be IB? It was red at first and just a few drops then moving quickly to brown. This all happened when I was straining due to being constipated. I had no In spotting when I was pregnant before.

Imogen, what dpo are you? I hope it is IB and not AF sneaking up on you! When I was temping my temp always stayed up until AF was finished. Not everybody gets a temp drop before she arrives.


----------



## Weebles

I'm really driving myself nuts. I'm testing out my trigger and my last two tests look the same to me. I'm too scared to get my hopes up but I'm posting a pic just so long as everyone promises not to say congrats or anything, this is NOT a bfp, it's a trigger. :)

Does anyone have any experience using .88 to test out triggers?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aphy

Weebles,I am totally ignorant about triggers etc. would you mind explaining the process to me and what one is hoping to see?


----------



## Weebles

I had a trigger shot on cd 14, it's synthetic hcg and it forces ovulation within 48 hours. It will give false positives if you test early, which I am, but I wanted to "test it out" of my system so I was expecting to see a line, just fainter today than yesterday. But they look the same to me. I'm trying not to obsess but it's not going well!


----------



## rickyandlucy

15 DPO, CD 33: My cramps are only on the left side which seems different from my usual PMS cramps. Seems to be more intense than usual though, and I thought implantation cramps are supposed to be less painful? Is there reason to hope? Or am I grasping at straws? I keep expecting AF to appear every time I go to the bathroom, but nothing yet. Still brown with some CM. Don't know what to think. BBs feel bigger but not particularly sore. Dizzy when I get up from the ground at times but that is not unusual for me. Feel like I am making up symptoms for wishful thinking, lol.


----------



## Imogenmommy

Well it's definitely AF. It finally started in mass after my morning shower. Just got done at the doctor and they are going to do a mini-stim followed by an IUI. I'm also going to go outside of Navy healthcare and start the IVF process. Anyone have luck with IUI?


----------



## BelleNuit

Not sure weebles, as with everything with ttc I think this is another wait and see!

Super excited and hopeful for you!


----------



## sara1983

I am officially out this month ladies...hope to see you in the November testing group!! (unless you get your Bfp's of course!!)


----------



## bbygurl719

So I took a test this evening and got a super squinter BFP keeping my fx it turns into a true BFP


----------



## Thejoie

Bbygurl- I'll be hoping for you!! 

Dpo 7-8 for me. No major symptoms. I don't have much hope for this cycle. My biggest hope came from the fact that one of my dogs has been up glued to my side since I got home from work. Maybe he has a sixth sense?!


----------



## tobemum

Well I'm moving over to November thread ladies!! Good luck to you all for rest of the month!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry tobemum, I should probably head over there myself as will be testing Nov 1-2.

CD 8 here and started ewcm today, expecting OPK to be positive in 2-3 days. Hoping this will be our lucky cycle after that HSG cleaned me all out! What amazed me about the HSG was how long the tubes actually are! I have a newfound appreciation for the trip those poor swimmers have to make!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thejoie said:


> Bbygurl- I'll be hoping for you!!
> 
> Dpo 7-8 for me. No major symptoms. I don't have much hope for this cycle. My biggest hope came from the fact that one of my dogs has been up glued to my side since I got home from work. Maybe he has a sixth sense?!

Ty I am too. Just took another one 2 hours later and it's a tad bit darker


----------



## glovities

ALiKO said:


> It may be a bit early but I'm already out this month (Sept. 2016) and looking forward to October! While the cool fall weather slowly approaches lets have warm thoughts of those beautiful June babies!:cloud9::baby:
> 
> I'm currently cd2 today and due to test around Oct. 8th (15dpo when Af is due) but thats subject to change depending on when I O. Who's with me? :flower::happydance::hugs:
> 
> October 2016
> peanutmomma: Oct. 1st :bfp:
> Kern: Oct. 1st
> BabyBluess01: Oct. 1st
> Mommynurse87: Oct. 1st
> W8ingOnBabyB: Oct. 2nd
> AnneBurg: Oct. 3rd
> Maturemamma39: Oct. 3rd
> LuLu15: Oct. 4th
> Jalanis22: Oct. 4th
> chocolatechip: Oct. 4th
> Disneylovers: Oct. 5th
> clara_nb: Oct. 5th
> ILoveme29: Oct. 6th
> Sparrowmummy: Oct. 7th
> BlueMoonBubba: Oct. 7th
> BelleNuit: Oct. 7th
> Shortstuff87: Oct. 7th
> AliKO: Oct. 8th
> vaniilla: Oct. 8th
> xxmyheartxx: Oct. 8th
> JennyBean: Oct. 8th
> Quindalyn: Oct.8th
> Anon010696
> MissYogi: Oct. 10th
> Aphy: Oct. 12th
> sara1983: Oct. 12th
> srrhbell: Oct. 12th
> Kathy78: Oct. 13th
> bbygurl719: Oct. 14th
> mimzy16: Oct. 14th
> Sugarloaf: Oct. 15th
> Catalyst: Oct. 16th
> tobemum: Oct. 17th
> PeasnCarrots: Oct. 27th
> 
> 
> 
> TBA (to be announced)
> Frumpologist
> StillPraying
> flyingduster
> Beckyttc3

I am testing on Oct 24


----------



## MissYogi

Still no af, but I'm really not feeling like that is relevant at all. I just don't know what is going on, maybe I didn't even ovulate. I won't test again until Sunday but I honestly don't expect a positive at all. I just want af to come so I can start on my next month.


----------



## Anon010696

Still no AF. Boobs sore. Feeling meh. Possibly a squinter this morning. Unsure. My fiance didn't see it. 

CD 34. AF was due cd 28. 6 days late. Af usually hits cd26-29. Blood test negative was 7 days ago now. 

Still confused as ever. 


Welcome.all newbies.


----------



## Weebles

I'm crossing my fingers for ya belle! Those swimmers should be able to just glide now, lol.

I hope you get an answer soon anon.


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how's everyone? 

Congratulations to all the BFP, H&H 9months

Sorry to all the ladies the :which: got, hope yous all get November BFP :dust:


AFM- I'm currently 9 dpo & woke to a huge temp rise, the highest my temps been this cycle, so I'm hoping thats a good sign.
I also felt rather sick when I got up which didn't come to anything, 
I've got a slight cramp nothing to extreme. 

:dust: x


----------



## G x

bbygurl719 said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> Bbygurl- I'll be hoping for you!!
> 
> Dpo 7-8 for me. No major symptoms. I don't have much hope for this cycle. My biggest hope came from the fact that one of my dogs has been up glued to my side since I got home from work. Maybe he has a sixth sense?!
> 
> Ty I am too. Just took another one 2 hours later and it's a tad bit darkerClick to expand...

Fingers crossed, hope you see your dark BFP soon x :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations to the onec that have gotten bfp this past week :)
Sorry for those that AF got - next month hopefully is your month!

I am not sure what to think. Spotting, dark lines for days and unsure if one was pos, feeling ovulation like week later and both sick around possible ovulation day. No symptoms of pg, and no or tiny tiny tiny af like. cd 31 today, last cycle was 31. But I have had 35 days in the past. Not sure if I should test tomorrow, on monday or in a week. Have one pg strip left and dont want to waist it, dont want to spend money on more expencive when so unsure of our chances. 
On wednesday I had not had any longing to test (unlike the months before) and this tww has gone by qyickly. But on wednesday I read so many post about testing and some pos ones and so on. I caved and tested and bfn. So I so just waiting for my af.

What would you do?


----------



## Thejoie

Congrats to all the BFP's!!

Tested today= bfn! 
I'm 8-9 dpo so I wasn't really expecting anything. But I am losing my mind not testing!

I had some crazy vivid dreams last night. I never remember my dreams and I had 3 last night!!! No other major symptoms...


----------



## rickyandlucy

Well I am out this month. AF of course decided to pop in at the most inconvenient time last night. :(


----------



## bbygurl719

So sorry for the ones at got. Fx next month is your month.


----------



## Roschey

AF due today, but no sign of her. BFN this morning. And the waiting game continues!


----------



## MissYogi

:coffee:

Still nothing. No af, no spotting. I changed my possible o date in ff and that made it possible that I'm actually 14 dpo today so maybe it would explain the negative two days ago. Last time I still had a negative at 12 dpo. Maybe I will test today, I just hate getting my hopes up.


----------



## Faithandlove

Well ladies, apparently I'm back for this month again. Tested on the 1st bfn and now my test date is the 28th due to my cycle timing. I had an iui Tuesday the 11th and started progesterone on Friday. This months count increased over 50% after wash (2.5 million last month and 6million last week). I'm really hoping to get a bfp and not have 2 bfn's in 1 month for 2 different cycles.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Faith, I will be having a double cycle month in November. Of course I'm also hoping I'll get a BFP instead of 2 BFNs in one month.

Sending good luck wishes your way!


----------



## Faithandlove

BelleNuit said:


> Good luck Faith, I will be having a double cycle month in November. Of course I'm also hoping I'll get a BFP instead of 2 BFNs in one month.
> 
> Sending good luck wishes your way!

 Thanks, good luck to you as well!


----------



## G x

Thejoie said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's!!
> 
> Tested today= bfn!
> I'm 8-9 dpo so I wasn't really expecting anything. But I am losing my mind not testing!
> 
> I had some crazy vivid dreams last night. I never remember my dreams and I had 3 last night!!! No other major symptoms...

I also test today 9 dpo and of course BFN, was mid afternoon.
I got big temp rise today which was in my head & made me test lol.

I've no real symptoms either, felt slightly sick when I woke & it's still hanging around but nothing to serious.

When are you next planning on testing?x


----------



## Anon010696

Updater. Woke up this morning feeling......wet to say the least. I'm like well rip. AF got me. Went to the bathroom. NOTHING was there. No spotting. No colored discharge. NOTHING. I'm like. Wtf. 

Cd36. Af usually comes CD 26-29. Af was due Oct 9. Now its Oct 15th. Yesterday had a bfn. Was unable to test this morning but bought 4 more tests. Boobs are sore. Not many other. Symptoms. 

My blood test that was negative was exactly one week ago. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MissYogi

Anon010696 said:


> Updater. Woke up this morning feeling......wet to say the least. I'm like well rip. AF got me. Went to the bathroom. NOTHING was there. No spotting. No colored discharge. NOTHING. I'm like. Wtf.
> 
> Cd36. Af usually comes CD 26-29. Af was due Oct 9. Now its Oct 15th. Yesterday had a bfn. Was unable to test this morning but bought 4 more tests. Boobs are sore. Not many other. Symptoms.
> 
> My blood test that was negative was exactly one week ago.
> 
> Thoughts?

Anon we are in the same situation. Normally 29 days and I'm now on cd 38 with negative tests. I just want to start bleeding so I can drink a bottle of wine and the move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Thejoie

Gx: I'm gonna pee again tomorrow on a cheapie stick.

Anon and MissYogi: I have no idea what is going on... but I am staying positive for you 


So small development today- I went to put my sports bra on and I barely fit in it. My boobs grew overnight!! I'm a 32a.... I have no idea where these things came from! Negative test today... I wasn't going to test again till dur Mm the week but I'm busting out another cheapie stick tomorrow


----------



## G x

Thejoie - good luck with the testing again tomorrow, :dust:

I'm going to hold off for a few days ( well that's the plan ) probs re-test Tuesday x


----------



## Thejoie

Gx- I'm going to wait with my First Response tests till Wednesday. But the cheapie sticks are begging to be used


----------



## Roschey

Well ladies, this morning I had a stark white BFN, but this afternoon I was just feeling really gross so I took another test and got my :bfp: !!!! I must just implant late. I'm being very cautiously optimistic though. This is my third pregnancy in a row. I'm terrified of losing this one too. I can't possibly be that unlucky right? I'm going to be peeing on sticks like crazy!!! I know it's still light, but it's still a big change from this morning right?? Here's a pic of both tests. This afternoon on top, this morning on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







20161015_165620.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Roschey said:


> Well ladies, this morning I had a stark white BFN, but this afternoon I was just feeling really gross so I took another test and got my :bfp: !!!! I must just implant late. I'm being very cautiously optimistic though. This is my third pregnancy in a row. I'm terrified of losing this one too. I can't possibly be that unlucky right? I'm going to be peeing on sticks like crazy!!! I know it's still light, but it's still a big change from this morning right?? Here's a pic of both tests. This afternoon on top, this morning on the bottom.

Ahh!!! Congrats!!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Roschey

Thanks!!! I'm 14 dpo, AF was due today. I was really kind of silly I guess for testing any sooner than this anyway because my last few pregnancies I seem to be getting late positives, some not even until a couple days AFTER she is due!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Roschey said:


> Thanks!!! I'm 14 dpo, AF was due today. I was really kind of silly I guess for testing any sooner than this anyway because my last few pregnancies I seem to be getting late positives, some not even until a couple days AFTER she is due!

Thanks! This makes me feel better since I tested 7DPO (early I know) and had a BFN.... I hope this one is sticky for you!!!!! FX!


----------



## Roschey

Yes!! You're far from out! Honestly, other than feeling yucky this afternoon, I don't even have much in the way of symptoms right now. Only BB pain once in a while and pretty mild at that, abdominal twinge here and there, occasional hot flash... I guess that's kind of it! I was sure I missed it, but I guess not! Yay!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats Roschey, you seem to catch easily. Hope its a sticky bean.


----------



## Roschey

Thanks, and ugh I know- GETTING pregnant seems to be happening easily for me, it's STAYING pregnant that I'm having problems with this year! And it's never been an issue in the past- or with ANY family members for that matter!


----------



## MissYogi

Wow Roschey! Congrats! That give me more hope, maybe I'm not out! Although I just got feeling really sorry for myself and took a super hot bath so I probably killed any possibility anyways.


----------



## Catalyst

MissYogi said:


> Wow Roschey! Congrats! That give me more hope, maybe I'm not out! Although I just got feeling really sorry for myself and took a super hot bath so I probably killed any possibility anyways.

Maby not. My mom was working in a fish factory and was carrying a big box of fish, realy heavy and ahe slipped on the wet floor and fell with the box in her arms. Se landed on her back and was helped up and carried to the brake room cause for a litlw while she could not feel her legs. It is a small town and no hospitals just a small clinic. She got the feeling back but was realy swollen and brused on her back and the doc told her to go take as hot bath as she could and then lay on bed dor few days. Mom said she has never since taken such hot bath again. Her MIL my grandma heated water on the stove to make the bathwater extra hot!
After laying in bed for few days my dad asked her if she wastn late for her period, she was and the doctor came and checked her out and confirmed, she was pg. With me :) she has always said that she always knew that I was ment to be ;) when I was born they checked the placenta and said to my parents that there were some damages, old ones and obvius something had happened sometime during the pg. My mum is convinced it is her fall.
So dont worry aboit the hot bath ;)


----------



## Mom15

Oh Roschey great news! Keeping my FX that it will be sticky bean!!


----------



## Thejoie

Roschey- Congrats!!! That definitely looks like a bfp!!!! I wish you all the luck that this lil one holds on tight!

Today is 9dpo and another bfn here. With how I was feeling yesterday, not gonna lie- I was kind of hopeful. It's still very early, I know... I'm just so anxious to find out


----------



## MissYogi

Spotted while bding last night! Woohoo! I might be getting af and moving on and away from this horrible cycle. I never thought I'd feel partially happy to see af.


----------



## Thejoie

MissYogi said:


> Spotted while bding last night! Woohoo! I might be getting af and moving on and away from this horrible cycle. I never thought I'd feel partially happy to see af.

I can't believe how torturous it is... I just wannnnnnna know!!!


----------



## Weebles

Congrats Roschey but... That one on the bottom isn't stark white, lol! I see lines on both!


----------



## Quindalyn

Sooo this is a little strange, but I'm back... My cycle that ended on 10/8 was :bfn:. I met with my RE and he switched me to an aggressive IUI cycle that is Follistim only (CD 3-7), no Femara. And today CD9 I got the news that I'll be triggering, so that means I'll be testing AGAIN in October on the 31st.


----------



## Weebles

Quindalyn, Gotta love those months where you can test twice!

I've been staring at my test all morning.. A faint positive. I'm 10 days post trigger.. My dr said I could start testing today.. I don't know if it's real or not and I'm afraid to let myself think that it is.


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg weebles, literally here holding my breath for you!!!


----------



## mrstac

Hope I can join in! I'm 1dpo and on CD13 of a 24-26 day cycle right now, and will start testing October 24th. Good luck to everyone still testing!


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles- Lots of hope and love coming your way!

Mrstac- of course!! Welcome


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Not really feeling much of anything today....may try and test again tomorrow


----------



## Mom15

Weebles - I really hope this turns into the real deal for you!!


----------



## bbygurl719

.


----------



## bbygurl719

Got a confirmation bfp on a ept digital test today at 3 weeks 5 days loved seeing the word pregnant


----------



## Roschey

bbygurl719 said:


> Got a confirmation bfp on a ept digital test today at 3 weeks 5 days loved seeing the word pregnant

Woo hoo!!! 
That's wonderful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Weebles

Wooo, congrats bbygurl!


----------



## Thejoie

Congrats bbygurl!!


----------



## Anon010696

I love seeing all the bfps. I'm going for my second blood tomorrow.....still no home bfp. But I'm 7 days late. So idk


----------



## Thejoie

Anon010696 said:


> I love seeing all the bfps. I'm going for my second blood tomorrow.....still no home bfp. But I'm 7 days late. So idk

Good luck Anon...


----------



## Catalyst

Weebles - hope it turns into strong positove line ;) :happydance:

Bbygirl congratulations :) :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

I will post a pic when I get on comp


----------



## Jalanis22

Sorry soo late i lost this page and couldnt find it!

Got my bfp at 14dpo and currently pregnant :yipee: updating so you can update the front page.


----------



## Weebles

Congrats janalis!! So many BFPs rolling in now. :)

I'm sooo nervous about testing tomorrow! I'm so scared that line is just a trace of the trigger still in my system.. I hope it's darker..


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles said:


> Congrats janalis!! So many BFPs rolling in now. :)
> 
> I'm sooo nervous about testing tomorrow! I'm so scared that line is just a trace of the trigger still in my system.. I hope it's darker..

I'll be looking forward to some positive news tomorrow


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Weebles! Hopefully we get some good news from you!


----------



## bbygurl719

Here are my pictures from my test
 



Attached Files:







pg test 3.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 4









digital pg test.jpg
File size: 100.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Weebles

Looking good bbygurl!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi...just thought I would pop in here. I am TTC #3. I just got a positive ovulation test this past Saturday. I am about 2DPO. I won't be testing until October 25th. My next period is due around October 29th so we will see :)


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Congrats bbygurl and Jalanis on your BFP!!! 

Today I'm 10DPO, tested with FMU and got a BFN... I know it's early but I have this gut feeling that I'm out for this month....feeling really down today..


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Weebles said:


> Congrats janalis!! So many BFPs rolling in now. :)
> 
> I'm sooo nervous about testing tomorrow! I'm so scared that line is just a trace of the trigger still in my system.. I hope it's darker..

FX that your line gets darker!!!!!! Let us know!!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi...just thought I would pop in here. I am TTC #3. I just got a positive ovulation test this past Saturday. I am about 2DPO. I won't be testing until October 25th. My next period is due around October 29th so we will see :)

Welcome KitteyKat!! Sending baby dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## Anon010696

Hey ladies!!!! 

Gratz I love seeing those bfps great to all the new mommies


AFM this is my final update before my second blood test which is in about 30 mins. 

I am 8 days late.

I'm on cycle day 37. AF was due CD 29. Af is usually on CD 28-30. 

My negative blood test was 8 days ago. 

Possible fient bfp last night after 6 hour hold. 

Symptoms: feeling wetness down below but no visable colored discharge. Light cramps on the sides of my abdomen (both) not center. Nausea. 


Wish me luck/pray for me if you pray. Here we go!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon010696 said:


> Hey ladies!!!!
> 
> Gratz I love seeing those bfps great to all the new mommies
> 
> 
> AFM this is my final update before my second blood test which is in about 30 mins.
> 
> I am 8 days late.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 37. AF was due CD 29. Af is usually on CD 28-30.
> 
> My negative blood test was 8 days ago.
> 
> Possible fient bfp last night after 6 hour hold.
> 
> Symptoms: feeling wetness down below but no visable colored discharge. Light cramps on the sides of my abdomen (both) not center. Nausea.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck/pray for me if you pray. Here we go!

Sending you some baby dust! :dust: looking forward to hearing some good news later!! FX!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Adorkkable- your not out til the witch shows hun! I was so sure i was out this month because i got a late bfp at 13dpo.

Anon0- that was my symtpom! When AF was due i kept thinking AF was on her way because i kept feeling really wet and that happened to me for like 3 days straight. Hopefully you get your bfp good luck :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

No exciting update from me this morning. Tested this morning and it was negative at the 10 minute mark, faint positive after about 20. I think I'm just metabolizing the hcg from the trigger shot slowly. No spotting at 10 dpo though so I'm not out of hope this cycle just yet.

Anon, looking forward to your update, I hope you get those results quickly.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles, no spotting is GREAT! I still have high hopes for you for this cycle!!


----------



## Thejoie

10 dpo- negative. 

Ugh. I'm starting to think that this is not going to happen this month. I just have that feeling. My boobs are still big. But nothing else to report. 

I was just looking at my period tracker and according to it, my period isn't due till the 24th. My other one says 21st. We will see I guess... Im not out till that happens but I'm just not really feeling optimistic anymore.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Jalanis22 said:


> Adorkkable- your not out til the witch shows hun! I was so sure i was out this month because i got a late bfp at 13dpo.
> 
> Anon0- that was my symtpom! When AF was due i kept thinking AF was on her way because i kept feeling really wet and that happened to me for like 3 days straight. Hopefully you get your bfp good luck :hugs:

Jalanis, I keep feeling wet also but every time I check there is really no CM when I wipe. It feels like I should have some though! Did you have a lot of CM when you got that feeling?


----------



## Anon010696

Update. Clinical urine was negative which I expected. Ran a blood and waiting on results. Feel like its gonna be negative. But. Idk everyone around me seems to think differentlt


----------



## Jalanis22

Ad0rkkable said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Adorkkable- your not out til the witch shows hun! I was so sure i was out this month because i got a late bfp at 13dpo.
> 
> Anon0- that was my symtpom! When AF was due i kept thinking AF was on her way because i kept feeling really wet and that happened to me for like 3 days straight. Hopefully you get your bfp good luck :hugs:
> 
> Jalanis, I keep feeling wet also but every time I check there is really no CM when I wipe. It feels like I should have some though! Did you have a lot of CM when you got that feeling?Click to expand...

No i barely had any CM...i have CM now that im pregnant but not during those days i had any. I even wore pantyliner.


----------



## Weebles

Thanks belle. This is the most down I have felt to date. It's still probably a little too early to be feeling sad.


----------



## BelleNuit

I understand weebles, it's so much harder once you have your hopes up to get some disappointing news. We'll make it through this :hugs:


----------



## Roschey

Hcg blood draw today was 55.9. This point last time it was only 21.4. While I'd still like for it to be higher, it's really the number I get on Wednesdays follow up test that will really matter!!


----------



## baseball_mom

Congrats to all the BFP's!

AFM: I'm 7DPO but feeling very out of it already this cycle. I have zero symptoms. My boobs are their usual soreness and I have no CM. I had high hopes for this cycle because we were able to BD so much more than normal.


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles said:


> Thanks belle. This is the most down I have felt to date. It's still probably a little too early to be feeling sad.

This is definitely my lowest day too.


----------



## Weebles

Thejoie said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks belle. This is the most down I have felt to date. It's still probably a little too early to be feeling sad.
> 
> This is definitely my lowest day too.Click to expand...

I don't know what it is, maybe it's the weather. We're both 10 dpo too so it won't be much longer now. It's still too early to know for sure but it's hard to stay positive.


----------



## Amy101

Hi Ladies, I'm 31 years only and my DH and I are trying for baby number 3 :happy dance: I just had my tubes un-tied (big mistake) 4 months ago, this was a decision that we made 8 years ago, but we thought, WTH lets try again...LOL... 

With my other two kids, I need did OPK, or BBT so this is all new for me. Here is my chart so far and I have to say, this 2WW is a killer!! I tested today (just because) and got a BFN :bfn: 

I'm hoping its to early and I still have a chance. I wish I would have BD more, but with 2 active kids in sports, work and school, we missed the day of and day before O.


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks belle. This is the most down I have felt to date. It's still probably a little too early to be feeling sad.
> 
> This is definitely my lowest day too.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what it is, maybe it's the weather. We're both 10 dpo too so it won't be much longer now. It's still too early to know for sure but it's hard to stay positive.Click to expand...

I was looking at one of my period tracker apps and it says my period will come the 24th. I hope not... I can't do another week of this...


----------



## Weebles

Is your LP normally that long? Mine is typically 12ish days so AF for me should come on Thursday... I have no idea how the meds I've been on will effect the length though so we might be waiting it out together for quite some time. I guess just one day at a time as always but I don't feel like I can do it either.


----------



## MissYogi

Weebles- keeping my fingers crossed for you! I would imagine that your lp will be slightly longer this month because of the mess, so bfp may show in a few days. 

Roschey- Congrats! Hooray!

Baseball mom- no symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing, most symptoms wouldn't start until after a bfp anyways so don't count yourself out yet! 

Thejoie- I'm so sorry you are feeling down, it's still early though, it's possible. 

Anon- it's still possible! You're not out until the witch shows! 

Jalanis- you have given me hope that I could have a late implanter! Congrats!

Afm, spotted on Saturday, but nothing on Sunday and nothing so far today. I don't want to get my hopes up much but I will test tomorrow if nothing shows today. Also, super high, closed, and soft cervix last night. I guess I'm not necessarily out yet!


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles said:


> Is your LP normally that long? Mine is typically 12ish days so AF for me should come on Thursday... I have no idea how the meds I've been on will effect the length though so we might be waiting it out together for quite some time. I guess just one day at a time as always but I don't feel like I can do it either.

This is my first real period coming off the Mirena so I will know for sure after this month. The last few months all I would do is spot so I dunno!!


----------



## ILoveme29

congrats to all the BFP!

and sorry for those with AF that sucks, wishing you all best luck next round

AFM CD10 These hot flashes are killing me and slight dizziness on and off. Clomid makes me feel so sick


----------



## G x

Congratulations to all the ladies getting there BFP, give me so much hope of getting mine.

AFM- 11dpo today & didnt test as I had 2 BFN @ 9+10 dpo!
Really wanting to test tomorrow but don't think I can handle another BFN tbh. I've been feeling some cramping today not like AF? 

TMI.. sorry but my CM it's thick white & has a hint of EWCM through it? If I look super close I'm sure I sometimes see a slight yellow.

:dust:x


----------



## Thejoie

G x said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies getting there BFP, give me so much hope of getting mine.
> 
> AFM- 11dpo today & didnt test as I had 2 BFN @ 9+10 dpo!
> Really wanting to test tomorrow but don't think I can handle another BFN tbh. I've been feeling some cramping today not like AF?
> 
> TMI.. sorry but my CM it's thick white & has a hint of EWCM through it? If I look super close I'm sure I sometimes see a slight yellow.
> 
> :dust:x

I know what you mean, I'm 10dpo and feeling negative all over. Not sure about the CM. I hope our luck turns around


----------



## G x

Thejoie said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies getting there BFP, give me so much hope of getting mine.
> 
> AFM- 11dpo today & didnt test as I had 2 BFN @ 9+10 dpo!
> Really wanting to test tomorrow but don't think I can handle another BFN tbh. I've been feeling some cramping today not like AF?
> 
> TMI.. sorry but my CM it's thick white & has a hint of EWCM through it? If I look super close I'm sure I sometimes see a slight yellow.
> 
> :dust:x
> 
> I know what you mean, I'm 10dpo and feeling negative all over. Not sure about the CM. I hope our luck turns aroundClick to expand...

Thanks thejoie, the 2WW is definitely such a hard thing to go through, Ive got a first response and Im so tempted to use it but I feel like I could be in for more heartache. 
I hope you get some good news soon. Are you testing again tomorrow?x


----------



## Thejoie

G x said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G x said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies getting there BFP, give me so much hope of getting mine.
> 
> AFM- 11dpo today & didnt test as I had 2 BFN @ 9+10 dpo!
> Really wanting to test tomorrow but don't think I can handle another BFN tbh. I've been feeling some cramping today not like AF?
> 
> TMI.. sorry but my CM it's thick white & has a hint of EWCM through it? If I look super close I'm sure I sometimes see a slight yellow.
> 
> :dust:x
> 
> I know what you mean, I'm 10dpo and feeling negative all over. Not sure about the CM. I hope our luck turns aroundClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks thejoie, the 2WW is definitely such a hard thing to go through, Ive got a first response and Im so tempted to use it but I feel like I could be in for more heartache.
> I hope you get some good news soon. Are you testing again tomorrow?xClick to expand...

Yeaaaaa probably gonna do a cheapie stick again tomorrow and save the FRERs till closer to the real deal. It's so consuming... most of my free time is spent obsessing.


----------



## Anon010696

Well. Still haven't got my results. Vomited sausage biscuits everywhere. 8 days late. But urine was neg at the ob and so was the home test I took after a 6 hour hold. Just waiting for those blood results.........and idk I'm not feeling to good about them......idk what I expect.....but every moment that passes I get more and more discouraged


----------



## G x

Thejoie- tell me about it, my DH just laughs at me now between the alarm going off to temp early morning to be being on B&B or other precnancy related sites, that's not to even think about the symptom spotting or checking CM lol x


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Have any of you ladies ever experienced a EWCM that was more white and more stretchy after ovulation before you got your BFP?


----------



## Thejoie

G x said:


> Thejoie- tell me about it, my DH just laughs at me now between the alarm going off to temp early morning to be being on B&B or other precnancy related sites, that's not to even think about the symptom spotting or checking CM lol x

Mine is the same way. I'm always reading and checking things. He thinks I lost my mind. We are lucky this whole pregnancy thing isn't up to him.


----------



## Thejoie

Anon010696 said:


> Well. Still haven't got my results. Vomited sausage biscuits everywhere. 8 days late. But urine was neg at the ob and so was the home test I took after a 6 hour hold. Just waiting for those blood results.........and idk I'm not feeling to good about them......idk what I expect.....but every moment that passes I get more and more discouraged

I'm so sorry Anon for all the weird signals. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## G x

Thejoie said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> Thejoie- tell me about it, my DH just laughs at me now between the alarm going off to temp early morning to be being on B&B or other precnancy related sites, that's not to even think about the symptom spotting or checking CM lol x
> 
> Mine is the same way. I'm always reading and checking things. He thinks I lost my mind. We are lucky this whole pregnancy thing isn't up to him.Click to expand...

Same over here lol. I've decided I'm testing tomorrow. I just need to do it as the test is just calling on me.. I'll have no test left after that so if still a BFN then I'll be waiting on AF x


----------



## G x

Ad0rkkable said:


> Have any of you ladies ever experienced a EWCM that was more white and more stretchy after ovulation before you got your BFP?

That sound similar to what I have ATM? I'm 11dpo with a slightly thick white CM that's defo go EWCM through it.

Many dpo are you? Have you tested at all?x


----------



## Ad0rkkable

G x said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever experienced a EWCM that was more white and more stretchy after ovulation before you got your BFP?
> 
> That sound similar to what I have ATM? I'm 11dpo with a slightly thick white CM that's defo go EWCM through it.
> 
> Many dpo are you? Have you tested at all?xClick to expand...

I'm 10DPO, I've tested and so far all BFNs


----------



## Thejoie

G x said:


> Same over here lol. I've decided I'm testing tomorrow. I just need to do it as the test is just calling on me.. I'll have no test left after that so if still a BFN then I'll be waiting on AF x

I have like 10cheapies and 2 FRERs. 
They are burning a hole in my pocket....
I am trying to be economical just in case I'm in this for the long haul but I almost don't even care anymore


----------



## G x

Ad0rkkable said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever experienced a EWCM that was more white and more stretchy after ovulation before you got your BFP?
> 
> That sound similar to what I have ATM? I'm 11dpo with a slightly thick white CM that's defo go EWCM through it.
> 
> Many dpo are you? Have you tested at all?xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 10DPO, I've tested and so far all BFNsClick to expand...

I'm testing tomorrow and hoping for a better result than I've been getting.x


----------



## G x

Thejoie said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> Same over here lol. I've decided I'm testing tomorrow. I just need to do it as the test is just calling on me.. I'll have no test left after that so if still a BFN then I'll be waiting on AF x
> 
> I have like 10cheapies and 2 FRERs.
> They are burning a hole in my pocket....
> I am trying to be economical just in case I'm in this for the long haul but I almost don't even care anymoreClick to expand...

I only bought 4 test this cycle to stop me being obsessed!! Didn't work lol. I'm taking lady test tomorrow & unlessits got a 2nd line in banning myself from testing. 

ATM I'm cramping & im not sure if it AF sign it because I've checked my CM twice inly like 2 hours .x


----------



## Ad0rkkable

G x said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever experienced a EWCM that was more white and more stretchy after ovulation before you got your BFP?
> 
> That sound similar to what I have ATM? I'm 11dpo with a slightly thick white CM that's defo go EWCM through it.
> 
> Many dpo are you? Have you tested at all?xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 10DPO, I've tested and so far all BFNsClick to expand...
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow and hoping for a better result than I've been getting.xClick to expand...

Good luck! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

I usually have spotting 1/2 days before AF shows so if she is coming I should have some spotting tomorrow. I also usually get 1 or 2 pimples before she comes and I just got one day... not looking good


----------



## MissYogi

Pink tinged cm today, it's not looking promising for me. Oh well, on to a better month!


----------



## Thejoie

Only new development today is I'm feeling bloated. 
Not crampy just heavy and bloated.


----------



## Anon010696

Never did get my results today I'm going insane


----------



## soontobmama

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. Testing next Monday or Tuesday! I am cramping and hoping it's a good sign and not AF. Looking forward to hearing about your October journeys!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Hullo. Currently only 2dpo (I think) so won't be testing for about a week.


----------



## Thejoie

soontobmama said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. Testing next Monday or Tuesday! I am cramping and hoping it's a good sign and not AF. Looking forward to hearing about your October journeys!

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Anon010696

I made a thread in another section to help keep my random comments from bringing people down. You may move over there if you want to follow whats going on with me, I did write in a bit more detail what all has happened. I will still post here when I get a final result, but I feel like im annoying you guys with all my random posts that have little to no information


----------



## Thejoie

Anon010696 said:


> I made a thread in another section to help keep my random comments from bringing people down. You may move over there if you want to follow whats going on with me, I did write in a bit more detail what all has happened. I will still post here when I get a final result, but I feel like im annoying you guys with all my random posts that have little to no information

No way!! You are definitely not annoying or bringing me down! this TWW is a roller coaster of emotion


----------



## Anon010696

:3 I appriciate it I ws beginning to feel like a nuicence, Either way, the new thread is up and if you want my details and history feel free to look at it and come back here for updates. I would never abandon this thread tho. SO many wonderful ladies who desearve an even more wonderful outcome. I wouldnt miss any of it for anything.


----------



## CanadianLady

Currently waiting VERY impatiently to test on the 24th.


----------



## BelleNuit

Only one more week to go Canadian! I wont be testing until the 1st, such a long wait!


----------



## Weebles

Belle, omg belle, you're back in the tww! 

Anon, i was really hoping to see your update when I got off of work. Your posts don't get me down at all or anything like that. This is HARD and it's nice to have someplace to vent.

I managed to not buy more hpts on my way home.. That was hard. But I've done everything I can do this cycle and all I can do now is wait. Testing won't change what will be. Hope I can stay zen for the next few days.


----------



## Anon010696

Weebles you have more self control than me. I bought 4 dollar tree tests after my negative urine today to hold me over til I get the blood results. Ive already taken 2 after 2 6 hour holds. My self control is non existant.


----------



## BelleNuit

It's a trick weebles! FF gives you crosshairs early when you don't temp, I expect I'll O tomorrow where the crosshairs are placed :) Either way I will be back in the TWW pretty soon which feels crazy fast!


----------



## G x

Well today I took my FRER,@ 12 dpo to get a BFN.. I did expect it but was hoping so much for abetter result. 

I've checked back with my last pregnancy & I didnt test until 13dpo and even then it wasn't a dark positive, so there is still hope ay?.

I'm not counting myself out ATM, but my temps are slowly dropping & with all the BFN it's not looking like this is my month.


----------



## Weebles

G x, I always count myself out at 12 dpo with a negative FRER too but really that's not giving anything implanting late a chance to show up.

I feel so much better not testing this morning. AF is supposed to be here on Thursday but I'm really hoping everything this month lengthens up my LP so I'm sort of expecting AF to be late. I think I'll test again on Friday if I make it that far.


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles said:


> Belle, omg belle, you're back in the tww!
> 
> Anon, i was really hoping to see your update when I got off of work. Your posts don't get me down at all or anything like that. This is HARD and it's nice to have someplace to vent.
> 
> I managed to not buy more hpts on my way home.. That was hard. But I've done everything I can do this cycle and all I can do now is wait. Testing won't change what will be. Hope I can stay zen for the next few days.

I am so impressed. I only have 2 FRERs left and I'm already thinking about buying more. I'm a POAS Psycho!!! 



Anon010696 said:


> Weebles you have more self control than me. I bought 4 dollar tree tests after my negative urine today to hold me over til I get the blood results. Ive already taken 2 after 2 6 hour holds. My self control is non existant.

I am impressed that you can hold your pee 6 hours!!! I even woke up twice overnight to pee. 



G x said:


> Well today I took my FRER,@ 12 dpo to get a BFN.. I did expect it but was hoping so much for abetter result.
> 
> I've checked back with my last pregnancy & I didnt test until 13dpo and even then it wasn't a dark positive, so there is still hope ay?.
> 
> I'm not counting myself out ATM, but my temps are slowly dropping & with all the BFN it's not looking like this is my month.

Sorry Gx.... I got a BFN 11dpo today. I really think I need to start temping but I don't get up at the same time every day so I don't know how accurate it would be for me.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon010696 said:


> I made a thread in another section to help keep my random comments from bringing people down. You may move over there if you want to follow whats going on with me, I did write in a bit more detail what all has happened. I will still post here when I get a final result, but I feel like im annoying you guys with all my random posts that have little to no information

You are absolutely not annoying anyone here!! We are all routing for you to find your answers! Hopefully they will be in touch with you today with some good news on your serum HCG! I've got everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

soontobmama said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. Testing next Monday or Tuesday! I am cramping and hoping it's a good sign and not AF. Looking forward to hearing about your October journeys!

Welcome!!! And Baby dust to you!!! :dust:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Weebles said:


> G x, I always count myself out at 12 dpo with a negative FRER too but really that's not giving anything implanting late a chance to show up.
> 
> I feel so much better not testing this morning. AF is supposed to be here on Thursday but I'm really hoping everything this month lengthens up my LP so I'm sort of expecting AF to be late. I think I'll test again on Friday if I make it that far.

I didn't test this morning and it feels sort of liberating, hahaha. I think the only thing giving me hope at the moment is that my temp went up to 98.29 which is the highest that it has gone. I'm at 11DPO and I checked my cervix before and I almost couldn't reach so I'm assuming this is another good sign? I'm not sure. AF should be here Thursday, I already told DH I probably won't test again until she doesn't show... we'll see if I can stick to my word :winkwink:


----------



## ILoveme29

Have any of you ladies ever heard of taking baby aspirin to help TTC. I decided I will try that this month.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

ILoveme29 said:


> Have any of you ladies ever heard of taking baby aspirin to help TTC. I decided I will try that this month.

I've seen other people mention it but I have not done any reading on it so I'm not sure how it is supposed to help.


----------



## baseball_mom

CD8 today I think and this morning I noticed some sore bbs with hot twinges, cramping and sharp pain on the left side. I'm hoping that is a good sign. Still no CM though. I'm hoping to wait to test until Thursday morning with the one FRER I have but I might get some dollar store tests to hold me over.


----------



## soontobmama

CanadianLady said:


> Currently waiting VERY impatiently to test on the 24th.

I'm waiting too CanadianLady. Trying to be patient. We can do this!


----------



## MissYogi

Af has arrived so I'll be moving over to the November testers. I really hope you ladies get your positivesite!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear your out Yogi, I'll see you over at Nov testers!

Pretty sure I'm O'ing today! ewcm is gone which usually means O is imminent! TWW officially begins tomorrow


----------



## Ad0rkkable

MissYogi said:


> Af has arrived so I'll be moving over to the November testers. I really hope you ladies get your positivesite!

I'm sorry MissYogi!! FX for you in November!!!!!


----------



## Faithandlove

7dpo today, was extremely nauseous this morning and now the areas where my ovaries would be are throbbing. Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Weebles

Sorry you're out missyogi, good luck in nov!

Welcome back to the October tww belle!

Still no spotting for me! None, I even checked! This is the first time in.. Well over a year but probably more like years that I haven't had any spotting at this point in my cycle. My LP varies between 11 and 13 days and I'm 11 dpo today. I'm almost afraid I'm jinxing myself. Not testing again was definitely the way to go. No sad stark white test, just still hopeful because AF isn't here.


----------



## Anon010696

Still have not got my results back. Possible FEINT bfp with fmu today but i cant get it to show up on camera so might be line eye. 9 DAYS late CD38


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon010696 said:


> Still have not got my results back. Possible FEINT bfp with fmu today but i cant get it to show up on camera so might be line eye. 9 DAYS late CD38

I can't believe that it is taking them that long. Did you call the office?


----------



## Weebles

Are they using a reference lab? I can't think of any other reason why you wouldn't have results yet!


----------



## Thejoie

MissYogi said:


> Af has arrived so I'll be moving over to the November testers. I really hope you ladies get your positivesite!

I'm sorry. Enjoy a big glass of wine or beer! Good luck next month!


----------



## Anon010696

idk tbh whn i call they patch me to the nurse and it goes to voicemail


----------



## Catalyst

Miss Yogi- sorry that AF got you :hugs:
Weebles - Im hoping it is just a :bfp: in 2 days for you!!!!
Anon - strange to let you wait so long. Hope you get some answers soon.

Im hvavin bizare cycle. Said before.. There was spotting right before and part of the same days I got dark lines om opk. That was around the time I expected to ovulate. But the lines were dark many days and I,was never sure when or if it got pos. But it has been 16 days since. Imr and DH were sick around that time I got,the dark lines. Then few days later near week after I got ewcm for 3-4 days and also felt ovilationlike week after Imexpected to ovulate. So last sunday I expected to have Af but no show. My cycle is usualy 31 or 33 days with occasionaly 28 or 35 days. And now Im on cd 34. I have many times thought that Inwas starting buy nothing, not a hint and very litle cm, usualy get some discharge just before I start.
So I dint know what to think although I aint hipeful cause I have no symptoms even if ovulation happened later than expected would give us better chance.
I tested on sunday but bfn.
I would just likr af to show so I could stop wondering about this whacky cycle. Have been wondering if I should see a obgyn.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Catalyst said:


> Miss Yogi- sorry that AF got you :hugs:
> Weebles - Im hoping it is just a :bfp: in 2 days for you!!!!
> Anon - strange to let you wait so long. Hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Im hvavin bizare cycle. Said before.. There was spotting right before and part of the same days I got dark lines om opk. That was around the time I expected to ovulate. But the lines were dark many days and I,was never sure when or if it got pos. But it has been 16 days since. Imr and DH were sick around that time I got,the dark lines. Then few days later near week after I got ewcm for 3-4 days and also felt ovilationlike week after Imexpected to ovulate. So last sunday I expected to have Af but no show. My cycle is usualy 31 or 33 days with occasionaly 28 or 35 days. And now Im on cd 34. I have many times thought that Inwas starting buy nothing, not a hint and very litle cm, usualy get some discharge just before I start.
> So I dint know what to think although I aint hipeful cause I have no symptoms even if ovulation happened later than expected would give us better chance.
> I tested on sunday but bfn.
> I would just likr af to show so I could stop wondering about this whacky cycle. Have been wondering if I should see a obgyn.

Ugh I feel so bad for you ladies that are getting BFNs and no AF that really puts you in limbo and has to be so much worse than the normal TWW. I'm praying you all get your answers soon


----------



## Laylo

Add me please! I am testing tomorrow! (14 dpo tomorrow).


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Laylo said:


> Add me please! I am testing tomorrow! (14 dpo tomorrow).

Good Luck!!!!! Let us know!!! Baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Thejoie

So I just had some pink spotting. Not a lot.... but very obviously there. My period isn't due till the 21st or the 24th. I don't know what that is all about... maybe implantation bleeding?! I don't know but I was hoping for a glimmer of hope and maybe this is it?!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

So I decided that if my temperature stays elevated tomorrow I'll test again using a FRER... if it dips I'll be expected AF on Thursday. Cervix is up so high I can barely get a good feel for what's going on up there... CM is still white creamy... ugh I hope this is it.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I am only 3 DPO, I have been very gassy and getting really tired faster than usual. I have to close tonight 8 pm until about 2 am, so we will see how things go. Than I have to back at work at 8 am. I will try to test around 10 DPO. With both of my babies I found out at 10 DPO. I got a +OPK on Saturday, and we bd'd a lot this weekend since it's hubby's birthday tomorrow :)


----------



## RosyGlasses

Hi, new here. I'm on day 25 of a 28 day cycle and just realized I have had zero pms symptoms this month.. (Weird) we had been camping over the weekend and I just had this low level nausea the past three days, so I tested as soon as I got home yesterday with a ept digital. (Early I know) BFN. So trying to not get my hopes up. It's soooo hard &#128534;


----------



## Ad0rkkable

RosyGlasses said:


> Hi, new here. I'm on day 25 of a 28 day cycle and just realized I have had zero pms symptoms this month.. (Weird) we had been camping over the weekend and I just had this low level nausea the past three days, so I tested as soon as I got home yesterday with a ept digital. (Early I know) BFN. So trying to not get my hopes up. It's soooo hard &#128534;

I've heard digitals need a lot more HCG than the line tests. Good luck!!!


----------



## soontobmama

Thejoie said:


> So I just had some pink spotting. Not a lot.... but very obviously there. My period isn't due till the 21st or the 24th. I don't know what that is all about... maybe implantation bleeding?! I don't know but I was hoping for a glimmer of hope and maybe this is it?!

I had a tiny bit of spotting today also. AF due 24th. I'm hoping this is positive too. I think I'm analyzing everything now.


----------



## Thejoie

soontobmama said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> So I just had some pink spotting. Not a lot.... but very obviously there. My period isn't due till the 21st or the 24th. I don't know what that is all about... maybe implantation bleeding?! I don't know but I was hoping for a glimmer of hope and maybe this is it?!
> 
> I had a tiny bit of spotting today also. AF due 24th. I'm hoping this is positive too. I think I'm analyzing everything now.Click to expand...

Me too!!! I am losing my mind. I've had a headache all evening. The wait is slowly killing me!!! Glad to have someone in my exact shoes


----------



## Anon010696

UPDATER: (Also including any relevant info)

STILL NO RESULTS im going mad. 

List of symtpoms/facts/whatever.

AF is 10 days late (starting at midnight 10/19/16) so 9 days late right now. 

Constant "wet" feeling down below. Feels like a period. Go to the toilet. Check. Nothing. No spotting. No discharge. Nothing. NO-THING. at all. (4 days its been like this)

CANNOT lay on my stomach/breasts without extreme discomfort.

Took an OVU test for giggles.....No LH in my body at all apparently. Not even a feint line on an OVU....Dont know what the means or if it means anything at all but figured Id mention it. 

Anxiety levels are heightened.

Fiance says my mood swings are unbearable. 

Cravings: Twizzlers, beef jerky, sausage buscuits (mcdonalds specifically), and chocolate. Also, addicted to the smell of cooked peppers. 

Food adversions due to nausua/vomiting: Red meat thats been cooked such as burgers, fries, anything super greasy. The smell of cooking meat of any kind forces me to leave the area. 

Light cramping along the bakini line on BOTH sides of my lower abdoman, but not the center. Center cramped once I think, about a week ago. 

NO POSTIVE TESTS. Urine at drs, neg. Took a home test awhile ago after a 6 hour hold. Feint line, maybe. Cant get it on camera (same as past 2 days). Counting it BFN. 

STILL WAITING ON THE DANGED BLOOD RESULTS. going insane.


----------



## Weebles

Anon, I really really hope you get some answers tomorrow. No one has returned your call?? I would be so upset by that.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Well ladies I'll be moving to the November thread. Had some brown discharge when I checked my CM, my usual right before AF so she should be here either later today or tomorrow on time! Good Luck to the rest of you!!!


----------



## Thejoie

Anon- you should have results by now!! It's weird...results don't take that long


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon010696 said:


> UPDATER: (Also including any relevant info)
> 
> STILL NO RESULTS im going mad.
> 
> List of symtpoms/facts/whatever.
> 
> AF is 10 days late (starting at midnight 10/19/16) so 9 days late right now.
> 
> Constant "wet" feeling down below. Feels like a period. Go to the toilet. Check. Nothing. No spotting. No discharge. Nothing. NO-THING. at all. (4 days its been like this)
> 
> CANNOT lay on my stomach/breasts without extreme discomfort.
> 
> Took an OVU test for giggles.....No LH in my body at all apparently. Not even a feint line on an OVU....Dont know what the means or if it means anything at all but figured Id mention it.
> 
> Anxiety levels are heightened.
> 
> Fiance says my mood swings are unbearable.
> 
> Cravings: Twizzlers, beef jerky, sausage buscuits (mcdonalds specifically), and chocolate. Also, addicted to the smell of cooked peppers.
> 
> Food adversions due to nausua/vomiting: Red meat thats been cooked such as burgers, fries, anything super greasy. The smell of cooking meat of any kind forces me to leave the area.
> 
> Light cramping along the bakini line on BOTH sides of my lower abdoman, but not the center. Center cramped once I think, about a week ago.
> 
> NO POSTIVE TESTS. Urine at drs, neg. Took a home test awhile ago after a 6 hour hold. Feint line, maybe. Cant get it on camera (same as past 2 days). Counting it BFN.
> 
> STILL WAITING ON THE DANGED BLOOD RESULTS. going insane.

I work in a lab and pregnancy tests do not take that long. I feel like the office is dropping the ball on getting the results back to you.


----------



## Weebles

Sorry adorkable. Wishing you luck in November!

I still haven't tested again and I'm getting excited. I have that feeling in my uterus that AF is goin to start but it's not, at least not yet, and I remember that being exactly what led me to test with my son. I also still have zero spotting! I honestly can't remember how many years it's been that I've spotted at this point in my cycle. I'm torn between getting my hopes up and attributing it to the Ovidrel shot (which is sometimes used for LP defect). Either way it's a good sign but AF is due between tomorrow and Friday so I'm down to the last few days. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, and my chart sorta looks triphastitriphastic!?


----------



## Catalyst

Well.. Im on cd35 today... no AF... going to wait and see... might come later today.. I dont know. If not I think I will try to hold out til saturday to test. Even if it os rather late I have had 35 day cycles, rarely but happens. I would just love for this cycle to be over!!! Not feeling pg so not hopeful.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles I have super high hopes for you!! Especially with the no spotting!!!

Well I either O'd yesterday or today, tough to say when just using OPKs. I feel like I'm in the TWW though!


----------



## soontobmama

Ad0rkkable said:


> Well ladies I'll be moving to the November thread. Had some brown discharge when I checked my CM, my usual right before AF so she should be here either later today or tomorrow on time! Good Luck to the rest of you!!!

Thanks for your support since I joined this thread! Best wishes to you in November!


----------



## Weebles

Go with your gut Belle, you know your body. FX! How's the acupuncture going?

Catalyst, hang in there! I'm holding out on testing too which is actually quite wonderful. Testing won't change anything! Hope AF stays away for you.


----------



## Catalyst

Im so hopeful for you weebles!! When are you testing?


----------



## Weebles

FF thinks AF will start on Thursday so I'm testing on Friday. I have that day off of work so whatever the outcome I won't have to worry about managing my mood around my nosey as hell coworkers.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good plan weebles! I have high hopes for you! 

Now I'm double guessing my O date, had more ewcm this morning and a little bit of spotting. I don't always get spotting with O but every couple of months I do. Oh well! Guess it'll have either been yesterday or today! I think we'll BD once more to make sure that our bases are covered!


----------



## Catalyst

Excited to see the outcome Weebles :) Im so sure you will get a bfp


----------



## Weebles

Thanks belle and catalyst, I hope so too, for all of us. :)

Congrats kittycat!! That's fantastic!


----------



## soontobmama

kittycat18 said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 13dpo :happydance:

Wonderful news! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Yesterday my beta levels were 292 not sure if its good or not ive been reading succesful stories here and there...theres so many different hcg charts and they seem on track with my beta level if its correct.


----------



## mols0925

Hi!!! I will be testing again in 2 days. Currently at 11dpo with a bfn. None of the typical symptoms I've felt the last 3 cycles so fingers crossed ! Hoping we all get those + signs!


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck Mols!!


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulationd Kittycat :) :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations kitty I think your only 2 days behind me


----------



## Catalyst

Girls, I am shaking.. and almost crying!!
I have been in kind of denial the past few days. Having this pulling feeling I get when I am pg. I had a mc early on in august, 10days after pos I lost it. 
I dont know why, but I suddenly could not wait for friday or saturday to test and tested this afternoon.

This is my test:
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20161019_181712_zpslszdznxx.jpg?t=1476815546

it is positive right? I dont know.. I am just so so so scared what happened in august will happen again, especialy since this cycle was so wacked!
Today whould be cd35 for me... I have litle bit of cramps now and then. And first time today my boobs hurt a bit.
So I am not sure If I can trust this or not.. but I realy realy hope this is my rainbow...
gees... now I am almost starting crying!!


----------



## BelleNuit

That is very obviously positive. Congratulations


----------



## glovities

Catalyst said:


> Girls, I am shaking.. and almost crying!!
> I have been in kind of denial the past few days. Having this pulling feeling I get when I am pg. I had a mc early on in august, 10days after pos I lost it.
> I dont know why, but I suddenly could not wait for friday or saturday to test and tested this afternoon.
> 
> This is my test:
> https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20161019_181712_zpslszdznxx.jpg?t=1476815546
> 
> it is positive right? I dont know.. I am just so so so scared what happened in august will happen again, especialy since this cycle was so wacked!
> Today whould be cd35 for me... I have litle bit of cramps now and then. And first time today my boobs hurt a bit.
> So I am not sure If I can trust this or not.. but I realy realy hope this is my rainbow...
> gees... now I am almost starting crying!!

That is positive! Maybe I will test tonight too.


----------



## sara1983

Congrats Catalyst! Definitely a :bfp:!!!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Kittycat and Catalyst! So happy for you both!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you girls... I teared up reading your posts.. I am realy emotional right now... scared and happy at the same time. 

Glovities - what dpo are you? Why not test? I say go for it.. I am all for testing!!

DH bought more tests on the way home. So I will test again tomorrow! And probably the weekend to!


----------



## CanadianLady

Wasn't supposed to test until Monday but haven't been feeling great. Got this just an hour ago. We have been ttc#2 for 2 years. On our 4th cycle of Letrozole. Trying not to get too ahead of myself.
 



Attached Files:







1476904372030.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Canadian!!!! Not getting ahead of yourself,that's an easy bfp!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon010696 said:


> UPDATER: (Also including any relevant info)
> 
> STILL NO RESULTS im going mad.
> 
> List of symtpoms/facts/whatever.
> 
> AF is 10 days late (starting at midnight 10/19/16) so 9 days late right now.
> 
> Constant "wet" feeling down below. Feels like a period. Go to the toilet. Check. Nothing. No spotting. No discharge. Nothing. NO-THING. at all. (4 days its been like this)
> 
> CANNOT lay on my stomach/breasts without extreme discomfort.
> 
> Took an OVU test for giggles.....No LH in my body at all apparently. Not even a feint line on an OVU....Dont know what the means or if it means anything at all but figured Id mention it.
> 
> Anxiety levels are heightened.
> 
> Fiance says my mood swings are unbearable.
> 
> Cravings: Twizzlers, beef jerky, sausage buscuits (mcdonalds specifically), and chocolate. Also, addicted to the smell of cooked peppers.
> 
> Food adversions due to nausua/vomiting: Red meat thats been cooked such as burgers, fries, anything super greasy. The smell of cooking meat of any kind forces me to leave the area.
> 
> Light cramping along the bakini line on BOTH sides of my lower abdoman, but not the center. Center cramped once I think, about a week ago.
> 
> NO POSTIVE TESTS. Urine at drs, neg. Took a home test awhile ago after a 6 hour hold. Feint line, maybe. Cant get it on camera (same as past 2 days). Counting it BFN.
> 
> STILL WAITING ON THE DANGED BLOOD RESULTS. going insane.

Did you get your results yet?!


----------



## Catalyst

Canadian those are fantastic lines :) congratulations ;)


----------



## Roschey

Wow ladies!!! Congrats on all the BFPs!!!! Yessssss!!!

My bloods Monday had hcg at 55 and today 166- more than tripled in 48 hours!!!!


----------



## Thejoie

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies!!! So many positives today!!! Yay!!


----------



## soontobmama

CanadianLady said:


> Wasn't supposed to test until Monday but haven't been feeling great. Got this just an hour ago. We have been ttc#2 for 2 years. On our 4th cycle of Letrozole. Trying not to get too ahead of myself.

What a day it's been! So happy for you, Canadian!


----------



## G x

Congratulations on all the BFP, good you ladies all haves H&H 9 months. 

Sorry to the ladies that got AF, hope your BFP come next cycle.

AFM- Well 13 dpo today, not tested since 10dpo as I truely can't face another BFN. 
Today I feel so sick like I've just came off a rollercoaster, and I'm a little crampy, checked CM/CP.... cervix is still high I can really touch, and CM is like Watery/Ewcm & had a slight brown colour to it, nothing on toilet paper though?x


----------



## Ad0rkkable

G x said:


> Congratulations on all the BFP, good you ladies all haves H&H 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that got AF, hope your BFP come next cycle.
> 
> AFM- Well 13 dpo today, not tested since 10dpo as I truely can't face another BFN.
> Today I feel so sick like I've just came off a rollercoaster, and I'm a little crampy, checked CM/CP.... cervix is still high I can really touch, and CM is like Watery/Ewcm & had a slight brown colour to it, nothing on toilet paper though?x

I'm in limbo right now because I'm the same my cervix is high have a hard time reaching and my CM is watery and this morning it had a brown color, this afternoon not so much just watery... trying not to get my hopes up because last month I had similar at 11 and 12DPO and AF came 13DPo.... I didn't have it at 11DPO this cycle but I'm 12DPO now and expecting AF tomorrow so we'all see...


----------



## G x

Ad0rkkable said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP, good you ladies all haves H&H 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that got AF, hope your BFP come next cycle.
> 
> AFM- Well 13 dpo today, not tested since 10dpo as I truely can't face another BFN.
> Today I feel so sick like I've just came off a rollercoaster, and I'm a little crampy, checked CM/CP.... cervix is still high I can really touch, and CM is like Watery/Ewcm & had a slight brown colour to it, nothing on toilet paper though?x
> 
> I'm in limbo right now because I'm the same my cervix is high have a hard time reaching and my CM is watery and this morning it had a brown color, this afternoon not so much just watery... trying not to get my hopes up because last month I had similar at 11 and 12DPO and AF came 13DPo.... I didn't have it at 11DPO this cycle but I'm 12DPO now and expecting AF tomorrow so we'all see...Click to expand...

It's so horrible, as if the 2ww wasn't hard enough, I'm not sure what to do test tomorrow if no AF still or just wait, I think AF is on her way though. 
Are you going to test?x


----------



## Anon010696

Guys. I got my blood results. 

Negative


But. Here's the thing. The (insert angry word here) on the phone simply shouted my results at me and hung up before I could ask any questions. My fiance and I half think she lied just to make me stop calling. I called back crying and demanded to speak to someone else and they patched me thru to my drs personal nurse whoes phone went straight to flipping voicemail

I also have read online that some women can be pregnant and never get a positive hcg. 

I have half a mind to demand an ultrasound but I'd have to wait 2 weeks before anything would even show up according to my dates

So I'm still in limbo. I'm 10 days late. I'm nasusous. And I'm confused and impatient.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

G x said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G x said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP, good you ladies all haves H&H 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that got AF, hope your BFP come next cycle.
> 
> AFM- Well 13 dpo today, not tested since 10dpo as I truely can't face another BFN.
> Today I feel so sick like I've just came off a rollercoaster, and I'm a little crampy, checked CM/CP.... cervix is still high I can really touch, and CM is like Watery/Ewcm & had a slight brown colour to it, nothing on toilet paper though?x
> 
> I'm in limbo right now because I'm the same my cervix is high have a hard time reaching and my CM is watery and this morning it had a brown color, this afternoon not so much just watery... trying not to get my hopes up because last month I had similar at 11 and 12DPO and AF came 13DPo.... I didn't have it at 11DPO this cycle but I'm 12DPO now and expecting AF tomorrow so we'all see...Click to expand...
> 
> It's so horrible, as if the 2ww wasn't hard enough, I'm not sure what to do test tomorrow if no AF still or just wait, I think AF is on her way though.
> Are you going to test?xClick to expand...

DH asked me to please test this morning so despite my better judgement (I wasn't going to because my temp dropped a bit and I saw the brown in my CM) I did and BFN... but I'm reading that some women had that brownish CM on 12DPO and got a BFP later.... so we'll see I should know tomorrow if AF is going to def show or not


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Anon010696 said:


> Guys. I got my blood results.
> 
> Negative
> 
> 
> But. Here's the thing. The (insert angry word here) on the phone simply shouted my results at me and hung up before I could ask any questions. My fiance and I half think she lied just to make me stop calling. I called back crying and demanded to speak to someone else and they patched me thru to my drs personal nurse whoes phone went straight to flipping voicemail
> 
> I also have read online that some women can be pregnant and never get a positive hcg.
> 
> I have half a mind to demand an ultrasound but I'd have to wait 2 weeks before anything would even show up according to my dates
> 
> So I'm still in limbo. I'm 10 days late. I'm nasusous. And I'm confused and impatient.

I'm so sorry anon.. I can't even imagine. I'd be so frustrated.


----------



## Anon010696

I am I have no idea what to do or make of the situation


----------



## BelleNuit

Anon I hate to say it but I would be inclined to believe the blood test. I have heard pcos can sometimes cause false pregnancy tests but I dont have pcos so I haven't looked into how true that is or not! Generally when AF is late and HPTs and bloodwork are negative I'm inclined to think it's either an anovulatory cycle or just a later ovulation.

I hope you get some answers soon and that its the answer you're looking to hear! I'd prepare for the worst though, but that's just my own pessimism talking after TTC for a year with unexplained infertility :/


----------



## G x

G x said:


> DH asked me to please test this morning so despite my better judgement (I wasn't going to because my temp dropped a bit and I saw the brown in my CM) I did and BFN... but I'm reading that some women had that brownish CM on 12DPO and got a BFP later.... so we'll see I should know tomorrow if AF is going to def show or not

I've been feeling slightly cranky the past hour if so, but I'm going to see if temp stays up tomorrow if it does I'll test in morning. 
Yeah I've read loads about the brown spotting @ 12/13 dpo & bfp's x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations catalyst anx Canadian


----------



## Thejoie

Anon: I am so sorry that you're having such a hard time. I truly wish that things get easier for you


----------



## Anon010696

Thank you guys..... Im going to wait about 2 weeks and if AF still has not arrived im going to demand an ultrasound and more blood work, for ALL my hormones, not just HCG.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good plan Anon, hope you get it all straightened out soon!


----------



## Weebles

Congratulations Catalyst!! Congrats CanadianLady! beautiful BFPs. I'm so happy for you two.

Anon, I agree with belle on this one but I think the way you were handled by the office was extraordinarily rude and unprofessional. I would be worried if my period was over a week late and I wasn't ttc and when ttc its just that much more stressful. I hope you get answers soon.

I don't feel pregnant. Well, I kinda do, but I've been trying to feel pregnant for so long I always feel pregnant after O these days. I can't trust myself. AF is due tomorrow and I'm still not spotting. My boobs don't hurt one bit either and they usually do by this point. But I don't know, I had it in my head I would just know I was pregnant right away. I'm scared AF will show up.


----------



## BelleNuit

Are you testing tomorrow Weebles?? I am very hopeful for you this month, especially with NO SPOTTING!!!


----------



## Weebles

I'm still waiting for Friday.. I hope I make it that far!


----------



## Katy78

So many new BFPs!
Congrats ladies!


----------



## soontobmama

Last night I was so nauseous and my breasts were tender (which never happens). I have an event tonight and there will be drinks so I decided to test this morning. I got 2 pretty dark strong lines. BFP!

So, the weird question - my period is erratic but likely would have come next week. is it too soon for me to go to a doctor? What do I do now? Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations soontobmama :)


----------



## soontobmama

Catalyst said:


> Congratulations soontobmama :)

Thank you :) My head is actually spinning. I read that I shouldn't be going to a doctor until 8 weeks after conceiving. Is that true? Do I do nothing right now?


----------



## CanadianLady

Not sure if it helps but I got my BFP yesterday on CD29. I was on my 4th cycle of Letrozole and I was supposed to wait until Monday to test. Spoke to my fertility doctor yesterday and she said to have a blood test on Monday to try and narrow down my dates then we would book and appointment.


----------



## Weebles

Congrats soontobmama! Call your dr! They will probably have you come in to confirm and book your appointment for a few weeks later. 

Is my chart triphastic? I've had a chart before where my temp just went up and up without a clear second shift but this looks like it might be? I dunno, I don't have FF advanced or whatever it is. Had a dream to took a test last night. It reminded me of one of those dreams I would have after I quit smoking. I'd smoke a cigarette in my dream and I'd wake up feeling terrible and guilty about it only to realize it never happened. Well, this dream I POAS and I had that same guilty feeling because I said I wouldn't. But it turned positive right away I was so happy and when I woke up it took me a minute to realize it was a dream! Then I was scared I started spotting,,, I haven't so far and I sure hope I don't!


----------



## soontobmama

Thank you everyone! I will contact my doctor today. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ILoveme29

Went for my scan today, have 2 follies one 16.5mm the other around 12mm so not mature yet. I was instructed to take 50mg clomid for 5 more days and return Tuesday for another scan. I may still O before then so I was instructed to BD every other day. 

Congrats ladies on the BFP!! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Catalyst

soontobmama said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations soontobmama :)
> 
> Thank you :) My head is actually spinning. I read that I shouldn't be going to a doctor until 8 weeks after conceiving. Is that true? Do I do nothing right now?Click to expand...




Weebles said:


> Congrats soontobmama! Call your dr! They will probably have you come in to confirm and book your appointment for a few weeks later.
> 
> Is my chart triphastic? I've had a chart before where my temp just went up and up without a clear second shift but this looks like it might be? I dunno, I don't have FF advanced or whatever it is. Had a dream to took a test last night. It reminded me of one of those dreams I would have after I quit smoking. I'd smoke a cigarette in my dream and I'd wake up feeling terrible and guilty about it only to realize it never happened. Well, this dream I POAS and I had that same guilty feeling because I said I wouldn't. But it turned positive right away I was so happy and when I woke up it took me a minute to realize it was a dream! Then I was scared I started spotting,,, I haven't so far and I sure hope I don't!

soontbmama - Where i live homepregnancy test are just what you do then you get early ultrasound at about 7 weeks.. 6+-7+ to verify how far you are, get a estimated due date and to see the heartbeat :) 
So what you can do is oder that scan and maby first midwife apointment, then it is just another waiting game :)

Weebles - when I got pg with my younger sun I had a dream that I tested.. and it was about 2 days I think before I should have AF. And I could not stop thinking about that dream cause in it I got bfp. So that afternoon after I came home from work I tested and got a faint line :) that night I had different dream and again that I got bfp and in the morning I got a faint line.. then I started to beliefe :) that afternoon I tested again (POAS obsessed!!!) and got darker line than I got that morning. And now hes playing videogame with his brother while I write this (he is home sick (4yold) and the bigger one (7yold) is home cause the school is having winter leave).


----------



## soontobmama

Catalyst said:


> soontobmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations soontobmama :)
> 
> Thank you :) My head is actually spinning. I read that I shouldn't be going to a doctor until 8 weeks after conceiving. Is that true? Do I do nothing right now?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Congrats soontobmama! Call your dr! They will probably have you come in to confirm and book your appointment for a few weeks later.
> 
> Is my chart triphastic? I've had a chart before where my temp just went up and up without a clear second shift but this looks like it might be? I dunno, I don't have FF advanced or whatever it is. Had a dream to took a test last night. It reminded me of one of those dreams I would have after I quit smoking. I'd smoke a cigarette in my dream and I'd wake up feeling terrible and guilty about it only to realize it never happened. Well, this dream I POAS and I had that same guilty feeling because I said I wouldn't. But it turned positive right away I was so happy and when I woke up it took me a minute to realize it was a dream! Then I was scared I started spotting,,, I haven't so far and I sure hope I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> soontbmama - Where i live homepregnancy test are just what you do then you get early ultrasound at about 7 weeks.. 6+-7+ to verify how far you are, get a estimated due date and to see the heartbeat :)
> So what you can do is oder that scan and maby first midwife apointment, then it is just another waiting game :)
> 
> Weebles - when I got pg with my younger sun I had a dream that I tested.. and it was about 2 days I think before I should have AF. And I could not stop thinking about that dream cause in it I got bfp. So that afternoon after I came home from work I tested and got a faint line :) that night I had different dream and again that I got bfp and in the morning I got a faint line.. then I started to beliefe :) that afternoon I tested again (POAS obsessed!!!) and got darker line than I got that morning. And now hes playing videogame with his brother while I write this (he is home sick (4yold) and the bigger one (7yold) is home cause the school is having winter leave).Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I'm sitting at work planning my exit. lol I'll go to a doctor to confirm and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

soontobmama said:


> Thank you everyone! I will contact my doctor today. Good luck to everyone!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! 


AFM- I MAY still be in this for October. I'm 13DPO AF due today... I had the very little bit of brown mixed with my CM when I checked yesterday morning but it went away. If I wasn't checking my cervical position I would never know I had it. Last night and this morning CM is just wet I would have expected to find some more old blood or new blood this morning if AF was going to show but NOTHING. So I did a HPT on my FMU and saw a very very very very very very faint line, I couldn't get it to show in a picture. I actually woke DH up from his sleep to get his opinion and he sees it too! Trying so hard not to get my hopes up but so far no AF!!!!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Very exciting adorkkable! Hope it darkens up!

I have my follow-up appointment with my RE today to go over all of our test results and get a "big picture" look at everything. I don't think they'll tell us anything new, but I do have a couple specific questions about our testing that I would like to ask. I wouldn't be surprised if they offered clomid but I'm hesitant to take it because I've read that clomid doesn't increase pregnancy rates above expectant management for unexplained infertility, and then you are exposed to all the risks associated with clomid, which makes me nervous.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

BelleNuit said:


> Very exciting adorkkable! Hope it darkens up!
> 
> I have my follow-up appointment with my RE today to go over all of our test results and get a "big picture" look at everything. I don't think they'll tell us anything new, but I do have a couple specific questions about our testing that I would like to ask. I wouldn't be surprised if they offered clomid but I'm hesitant to take it because I've read that clomid doesn't increase pregnancy rates above expectant management for unexplained infertility, and then you are exposed to all the risks associated with clomid, which makes me nervous.

Thanks!!
I hope they provide you with all the answers you need! The test you went for was to make sure your tubes were clear, correct? I don't know much about clomid, it helps to induce ovulation?


----------



## Weebles

Belle, here is my take on clomid for unexplained infertility.. Unexplained means they don't know why, obviously, but the reason it's unexplained is because of limitations in testing. Sometimes the reason is discovered only through IVF and I suppose sometimes unexplained infertility isn't infertility at all, it's just a waiting game. Any study that's done on treatment vs management isn't quite accurate in my opinion since there is no way to determine what is the root cause for the infertility. It's not a study on people who all have the same issue. What about the group who received no treatment.. Sure, 50% or whatever conceived on their own but what if even just 10% of those who did not would have had they been in the study group who got treatment? Even if it was just one additional couple... You have to do what is right for you and part of that is doing what feels right and you are most comfortable with. I have a friend who thinks clomid is not worth the risks in any circumstance let alone for unexplained. I'm happy to give it a try though and see if I might be so lucky to have it solve the unknown problem. There is really no right or wrong course of action, it's just something to think about.


----------



## ILoveme29

Omg adorkkable any way you can show us !!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Belle I hope you get positive feedback from your RE. I don't see why you would be given Clomid if you already produce mature follicles, but I have read ppl with unexplained take it along with trigger shot just to increase their chances.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

ILoveme29 said:


> Omg adorkkable any way you can show us !!

I really can't get it to show in a picture at all... I was snapping pictures of it all morning. Flash, no flash, bathroom, kitchen, back to he bathroom :rofl: I just don't see it at all in the photos. My only reassurance was that DH saw it also but again not getting hopes up too high because it was so light..


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Here it is, I won't be upset if you think I'm crazy for seeing something hahaha because I probably am!


----------



## BelleNuit

mmmm, I'm sorry but I don't really see anything.... it looks like there is a little grayed out line which I think might just be the test strip being over-saturated. I hope I'm wrong and it gets some color soon!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

BelleNuit said:


> mmmm, I'm sorry but I don't really see anything.... it looks like there is a little grayed out line which I think might just be the test strip being over-saturated. I hope I'm wrong and it gets some color soon!

That's okay I really don't see anything in the photo either is why I was hesitant to post it... I'm a lab technician, I run these all the time so definitely not over-saturated as it only gets 3 tiny drops of urine. I'm hoping it gets darker for me tomorrow because honestly if it was a patient test at work I probably would have called it negative or at least passed it around the lab to get other opinions.... so I don't really believe it yet. I'm just never late for AF so for me not to find a thing up there when im checking my cervix position (sorry tmi) is very unusual.


----------



## BelleNuit

That definitely sounds promising!! I'll keep my FX for you!


----------



## ILoveme29

I see a shadow of a line, so get more test and become POAS crazy, fx it gets darker for you!


----------



## Catalyst

I dont see anything but if you both see it.. I know how the pic can show less visible tests, sometimes hard to get as good photo asit is in real life. But since AF is a no show and you and DH see a very very faint line.. then stay positive!! Try again tomorrow or the next day :)
Il fx for you!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

So I really started to doubt myself and did a blood test at work...I'm shaking!!!!!


----------



## Catalyst

So I have a midwife on facebook, she delivered my eldest son and we lived in the same small town for a while. Not friends realy, more like acquaintances.
When I had the mc in august I talked to her on facebook cause I was not sure what to do or where to go since I didnt know how things are in this town I live in now. She gave me advice, concoled me, talked to me and so on. 
I have been worried now since I got the positive test (similar line this morning) and so needed to talk to someone and I opened a message with her. She is so nice, she isnt bothered that I ask questions like that. I showed her the pic I posted here yesterday and she congratulated me and said I would probably be 4 weeks now. We talked some more and then she asked me to tell her how it goes :) 

I am calmer now since I had that talk. I am not sure what my next step will be. I dont want to join a groupe yet since I did last time and had to leave, it was so hard to see post and new pg ladys joining. Also notgoing to do a ticker yet. I think I will wate till we are over the time we had the mc. I lost early on so I wont have to wait more than 10-14 days. 
I am not the most patient person so...

congrats to all the new bfp!! they have come in in heaps the past few days. Hope more are on its way (Weebles!) I will keep checking in on you girls :)


Ohh!! and one funny fackt!! I read some old post of mine since I got pg with my older son. Today there are 8 years since I got my first bfp when I got pg with him!!


----------



## Catalyst

Ad0rkkable said:


> So I really started to doubt myself and did a blood test at work...I'm shaking!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 971127

:happydance: :hugs: Congratulations!! :D Hope it goes up!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats awesome ad0rkkable! My beta on tuesday 
was 292 i wasnt skeptical cause i keep thinking its low but i researched online and its well within the range even nurse said that was good but tomorrow i find out if theg doubling up or not.

Congrats:yipee:


----------



## Weebles

Oh my gosh adorkable, I'm a lab tech too!! Slightly jealous, there's no way I'd be able to run blood on myself and we don't do urine assays but congrats!!


----------



## Weebles

Now I'm thinking about when I do finally get a bfp I'm going to have to ask my OBGYN to order my initial labs with a number instead of my name... I do not want everyone knowing before I'm good and ready to tell them.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Weebles said:


> Now I'm thinking about when I do finally get a bfp I'm going to have to ask my OBGYN to order my initial labs with a number instead of my name... I do not want everyone knowing before I'm good and ready to tell them.

Usually we can't but I'm the supervisor in a small STAT lab and I'm the only one here until 1230 so I said what the hell.... that's the one thing about being a lab tech, forget about privacy!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Ad0rkkable said:


> So I really started to doubt myself and did a blood test at work...I'm shaking!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 971127

im a lab Tech too, so im guilty as well of testing myself, the anxiety lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg I would probably drive myself nuts if I was a lab tech lol


----------



## Weebles

I was afraid of loosing my anonymity if I mentioned my job but with three lab techs in the same thread I guess it's not really an issue. What are the chances!? Congrats again. :)


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Weebles said:


> I was afraid of loosing my anonymity if I mentioned my job but with three lab techs in the same thread I guess it's not really an issue. What are the chances!? Congrats again. :)

Thanks!!!!! I really hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Catalyst

With so many lab techs cant someone check my blood for me? Il just put it ib the cd drive :lol: I eould drive myself crazyer if I was a lab tech and were able to test myself!! :)


----------



## Imogenmommy

Weebles said:


> Oh my gosh adorkable, I'm a lab tech too!! Slightly jealous, there's no way I'd be able to run blood on myself and we don't do urine assays but congrats!!

Hey guys,

So actually I am a scientist at a company that makes these lateral flow tests. We don't make them for pregnancy or ovulation but for other things.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats soontobe and ad0r


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Imogenmommy said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh adorkable, I'm a lab tech too!! Slightly jealous, there's no way I'd be able to run blood on myself and we don't do urine assays but congrats!!
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So actually I am a scientist at a company that makes these lateral flow tests. We don't make them for pregnancy or ovulation but for other things.Click to expand...

Yay for all of us science nerds!!!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## soontobmama

Thank you! :)


----------



## Faithandlove

Ok so when I woke up to go to work at 2am I had an abundance of EWCM almost exactly like I do the day AF shows up, but AF isn't for another 8 days and it only lasted a few hours and now I only have a tiny bit of it. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## bbygurl719

Got my first appt set up for nov 14th


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Faithandlove said:


> Ok so when I woke up to go to work at 2am I had an abundance of EWCM almost exactly like I do the day AF shows up, but AF isn't for another 8 days and it only lasted a few hours and now I only have a tiny bit of it. Anyone else experience this?

I had a little bit of EWCM 10DPO and had a very very very faint line 13DPO


----------



## Faithandlove

Ad0rkkable said:


> Faithandlove said:
> 
> 
> Ok so when I woke up to go to work at 2am I had an abundance of EWCM almost exactly like I do the day AF shows up, but AF isn't for another 8 days and it only lasted a few hours and now I only have a tiny bit of it. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> I had a little bit of EWCM 10DPO and had a very very very faint line 13DPOClick to expand...

That gives me a little hope! I'm about 8dpo and this is my 23rd month ttc!


----------



## G x

Congratulations to the ladies with BFP, H&H 9 months.

Well AF showed today @ 14dpo, so on to November got me x


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry G x. Hope november is your month. :hugs:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

G x said:


> Congratulations to the ladies with BFP, H&H 9 months.
> 
> Well AF showed today @ 14dpo, so on to November got me x

So sorry to here about AF getting you! I hope November brings better luck!!!


----------



## soontobmama

I hope November brings a BFP for you @G.


----------



## Thejoie

G x said:


> Congratulations to the ladies with BFP, H&H 9 months.
> 
> Well AF showed today @ 14dpo, so on to November got me x

November is going to be a good month... I just know it...


----------



## Anon010696

Officially 12 days late. Still no AF. Taking my prescribed prenatals makes me feel pregnant even tho all my tests have negative and I kinda hate it cuz yea I'm 12 days late. But like. What if I'm really truly not pregnant. Like when the ultrasound comes and it shows nothing at all. What will it feel like after having taken these prenatals for so long and being so careful to avoid alcohol and nicotine and sushi ad all that just to find out in the end none of it mattered.


----------



## Catalyst

I think you will think that you did your best with what you knew at the time. Hope you get som answers soon Anon. :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

Anon, whatever the outcome, taking prenatals is fantastic! My OBGYN instructed me to take them while ttc so it's been almost a year now. When is your ultrasound?


----------



## Weebles

I waited until my husband got home from work and now that I've stopped crying for the moment..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Catalyst

Eeeeekkkk!! :happydance: :hugs: I can see a faint line!!!!! :) was ut fmu? 
Congratulations hun!!! Eekkk we will be bump buddies! :)


----------



## Weebles

Hubby works nights, it was fmu! It's a little nicer in person, my iPad doesn't take the best photos. I'm off to get bloodwork now and I'll be moonlighting at the other local hospital. Omg omg


----------



## Mom15

Weebles - so happy for you!!! Been checking all morning for your update ;)

Of course also a long overdue congrats to all the other bfps!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Very happy for you Weebles! Congratulations, I knew this was going to be it for you!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Weebles! So so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Weebles said:


> Hubby works nights, it was fmu! It's a little nicer in person, my iPad doesn't take the best photos. I'm off to get bloodwork now and I'll be moonlighting at the other local hospital. Omg omg

Congrats!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Thejoie

Weebles said:


> I waited until my husband got home from work and now that I've stopped crying for the moment..

Oh my gosh!!!! Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Congrats weebles wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## soontobmama

Congratulations Weebles!! So happy for you!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Congrats Weebles and all the ladies with BFPs this month. H&H 9 months!


----------



## Faithandlove

So right after waking up I had the tiniest little spot of pink blood, tmi but I wiped again to see if another spot was there and it was, but just the slightest spot. I'm 10dpo and af isn't due for 7 days. Any ideas?


----------



## Anon010696

Omg weebles gratz. 

AFM I legimately thought AF had me when I woke up. Even a spot of brown on my pad. I used a tampon to be safe. Few hours later removed the tampon and it came out clean as a whistle. Not a SPOT on it. Wtf. 

Ultrasound on the 7.....but I think I'm going to cancel and go to a diff doctor for a second opinion. All my pregnant friends are. Saying my doctor sucks and the one across town is better.....gonna switch I think. We shall see


----------



## glovities

Faithandlove said:


> So right after waking up I had the tiniest little spot of pink blood, tmi but I wiped again to see if another spot was there and it was, but just the slightest spot. I'm 10dpo and af isn't due for 7 days. Any ideas?

Sounds like implantation


----------



## Faithandlove

glovities said:


> Faithandlove said:
> 
> 
> So right after waking up I had the tiniest little spot of pink blood, tmi but I wiped again to see if another spot was there and it was, but just the slightest spot. I'm 10dpo and af isn't due for 7 days. Any ideas?
> 
> Sounds like implantationClick to expand...

Thanks, I'm really hoping so, just don't want to get my hope too highly lol


----------



## Catalyst

Anon I would switch. I feel like you havent goten good service there and if most of your friends think he is no good that would be a sign for me to move on and go to someone els.


----------



## Anon010696

I agree


----------



## Weebles

Well I got my numbers back and my hcg "is very low" and while it's indicative of a very early pregnancy I am to come back in a week to get tested again. Low hcg is not exactly what I wanted to hear but it makes sense with implantation and everything, at least I think so. I'm only 13 or 14 dpo. I dunno, I guess I thought they would congratulate me but they must like to see higher numbers. At least I can confirm that frers are super sensitive.. It was 15. It was nice to see all the kind words from everyone though, I needed that.


----------



## Anon010696

Gratz weebles I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## Anon010696

Ladies there is something that has been on my mind. I was diagnosed with autism at age 4. Specifically aspergers. Its mild but apparent. Could it be affecting my TTC / pregnancy tests?


----------



## Ask4joy

Weebles!!! Congratulations! I am thrilled for you! I might even cry lol! :hug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Anon as far as I know ASD shouldn't affect TTC!

Weebles I would be nervous with low hcg too... I'm hoping it's just a factor of an early pregnancy and that it will go up from here!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats weebles on ur bfp


----------



## teribear2429

Can I be included? AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow 10/22/16 but have been having urinary frequency, sore and tender breasts, small red varicose veins all around my areola, occasionally get sharp but swift pains in my breast, constantly bloated, very emotional (weepy), very light brown EW consistency discharge only when wiping on/off for the past few days, lots of creamy white discharge (no infection, no UTI), fatigued, lower back pains, nausea, my CP has been high and soft and feels swollen my husband also stated I felt much tighter than usual while having sex. I took urine hcg at home 3 days ago but it was negative but went for blood work today and have a u/s scheduled for 2 weeks from now, my body is saying pregnant but I don't know keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## CPack22

I need some ADVICE :(

So I am currently due for my period on: 10/18/2016. I am 3 days late which is odd because I'm always on the 18th and my period is 4-5 days every time. I have had: white/blood tinged not discharge but small clumps? abdominal pressure and bloating/cramping, nausea, my skin has become OILY also...

I am never late for my periods. My test today was negative. It was a CVS off brand test that did not work. it was negative out of the box... I took an HCG tst where u drop the urine on the test, it was negative. 

Any thoughts? No STD history anything like that. Married for 5 years. It took me3 years to get pregnant with baby #2. And no luck so far after baby #2 and he is 2.5 years old.

Thanks


----------



## CPack22

can you help? :(

So I am currently due for my period on: 10/18/2016. I am 3 days late which is odd because I'm always on the 18th and my period is 4-5 days every time. I have had: white/blood tinged not discharge but small clumps? abdominal pressure and bloating/cramping, nausea, my skin has become OILY also...

I am never late for my periods. My test today was negative. It was a CVS off brand test that did not work. it was negative out of the box... I took an HCG tst where u drop the urine on the test, it was negative. 

Any thoughts? No STD history anything like that. Married for 5 years. It took me3 years to get pregnant with baby #2. And no luck so far after baby #2 and he is 2.5 years old.

Thanks


----------



## Think_Pink4

Hi there ladies we've been ttc for 13 months with no success as of yet today and I am 8dpo today I've experience some cramps and abdominal discomfort I have sore books but don't wanna get my hopes up planning to test next week if AF don't show fx to us still waiting and congrats to all of the BFP &#127868;&#128591;


----------



## Yoomee

Hi ladies! I'm new to this forum, but I have loved reading your posts and seeing all these BFPs!!! I'm on CD 26 of a 28/29 day cycle. I think I experienced IB from day 21 till this morning, with BFN on days 22 and 24. This afternoon I started getting a lot of watery clear CM. I keep thinking AF arrived, but I check and there's nothing:/. Hubby already scolded me for testing too early and wasting money (lol), so I'm waiting until Monday to test again!


----------



## Think_Pink4

Good luck Yoomee


----------



## Anon010696

Someone mentioned they think my ASD may be affecting my TTC journey. I'm 12 days late with all negative blood work. Could my ASD be related to my situation?


----------



## BelleNuit

Anon010696 said:


> Someone mentioned they think my ASD may be affecting my TTC journey. I'm 12 days late with all negative blood work. Could my ASD be related to my situation?

Sorry anon I meant to type shouldn't*** so sorry for the scare! I really don't think it will have an effect on that at all!


----------



## Anon010696

Oh. Dang. I thought maybe I had stumbled onto a glimpse of hope for my situation. I know autistic pregnant women had higher chances of pre eclemptia and stuff. But didn't know if it would affect my tests.


----------



## Yoomee

Think_Pink4 said:


> Hi there ladies we've been ttc for 13 months with no success as of yet today and I am 8dpo today I've experience some cramps and abdominal discomfort I have sore books but don't wanna get my hopes up planning to test next week if AF don't show fx to us still waiting and congrats to all of the BFP &#127868;&#128591;

Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So should Ov anyway day I really hope this is my month


----------



## Catalyst

So I have been cautiously thinking I am pregnant. I still am surpriced. 
But to calm the nerves I tested again today and compared it to the one from thursday

https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1477135389214_zpsnz0h21yx.jpg

What do you think? I can start feeling hopeful? I havent done ticker or joined the june bug thread cause I was so afraid. I think I still will be nervus, been afraid going to the toilet the past few days cause I am afraid of seeing red when I wipe. Maby I should just embrace it and deal with what happens, if and when it happens?


----------



## tcinks

Catalyst said:


> So I have been cautiously thinking I am pregnant. I still am surpriced.
> But to calm the nerves I tested again today and compared it to the one from thursday
> 
> https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1477135389214_zpsnz0h21yx.jpg
> 
> What do you think? I can start feeling hopeful? I havent done ticker or joined the june bug thread cause I was so afraid. I think I still will be nervus, been afraid going to the toilet the past few days cause I am afraid of seeing red when I wipe. Maby I should just embrace it and deal with what happens, if and when it happens?

I'd say you are definitely pregnant and should be excited . :) Congratulations


----------



## Catalyst

Kaiecee said:


> So should Ov anyway day I really hope this is my month

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

Aliko :) it would be nice to see who have goten positive this month, I know we are more than few I think, but it would be nice to see on the front page :)
Any chance you could go through it all and update? I could held if you want? Devide the pages or something?


----------



## glovities

teribear- can't wait to hear what this ends up being!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Catalyst I would say ur pregnant come join me in the June bug page


----------



## glovities

catalyst-those are both positive!!!!!


----------



## teribear2429

glovities said:


> teribear- can't wait to hear what this ends up being!!!


So AF was due today but I have 0 signs of her coming, I did take a HCG again with FMU but got a :bfn: :dohh: but I know especially those of us with PCOS can sometimes only test positive by blood, so I'm looking forward to those results next week.....I haven't had anymore brownish discharge, however when I check my CP slight brownish EW consistency gets just on the top of my finger because my CP is still high and soft could it be from the formation of the mucus plug? Mucus plug forms at around the end of the first month so since the last bright red blood I had was 8/19 it's entirely possible right? Gurrr it's so annoying having to wait but I'm still remaining hopeful as I know my body and I trust my gut instinct I've never had such an overwhelming feeling that I am pregnant despite what the urine tests say


----------



## Anon010696

Ladies I am now 13 days late to AF. And new symptom this morning that may or may not be related.

When I woke up I could not see out of one eye. It was blurry and Its never happened to me before. Nothing I did would correct my vision. After an hour it finally returned to normal like the flick of a switch but it was really weird. 


Haven't tested yet today. Had to leave my house for work in a rush and didn't get to use the restroom so my fmu is on a hold rn. I'm at work and going to take a test at work on my break how fun is that. 

Things r getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Yoomee

Catalyst - It definitely looks BFP to me!!! Congratulations! I'm supposed to get AF either tomorrow or Monday and I've been so scared to go to the restroom, but so far only a little brown CM since I stopped spotting yesterday morning. I want to test so bad but I don't want another BFN and then have to worry it's just too early. I'm really trying to hold out until Monday, but maybe I'll go to the dollar store and just pick up some cheap tests and then save my FRPT until Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Yoomee

teribear2429 said:


> glovities said:
> 
> 
> teribear- can't wait to hear what this ends up being!!!
> 
> 
> So AF was due today but I have 0 signs of her coming, I did take a HCG again with FMU but got a :bfn: :dohh: but I know especially those of us with PCOS can sometimes only test positive by blood, so I'm looking forward to those results next week.....I haven't had anymore brownish discharge, however when I check my CP slight brownish EW consistency gets just on the top of my finger because my CP is still high and soft could it be from the formation of the mucus plug? Mucus plug forms at around the end of the first month so since the last bright red blood I had was 8/19 it's entirely possible right? Gurrr it's so annoying having to wait but I'm still remaining hopeful as I know my body and I trust my gut instinct I've never had such an overwhelming feeling that I am pregnant despite what the urine tests sayClick to expand...

I feel the same way, I don't have a lot of symptoms but I FEEL like this is it. But who knows if that is just me wanting it so bad that I've convinced myself that I am. I hate the wait! Good luck Teribear!


----------



## Weebles

Catalyst, looks to me like your line is quite a bit darker! I understand exactly how you were feeling, scared to go to the bathroom, scared to feel excited. I'm taking another test tomorrow and am hoping to see some good progression like yours!


----------



## Catalyst

Yoomee - when are you testing? Good luck and lota of :dust:

Weebles - I am going to test again tomorrow.. will probably be #1 in poas anonimus this week!! 
Hope you get good progress line tomorrow :hugs: lots and lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## Yoomee

Catalyst said:


> Yoomee - when are you testing? Good luck and lota of :dust:
> 
> Weebles - I am going to test again tomorrow.. will probably be #1 in poas anonimus this week!!
> Hope you get good progress line tomorrow :hugs: lots and lots of :dust: to you!!

I'm holding off to test until Monday, unless I go buy some cheapy tests;). Feeling like I have a lot of watery CM and it's occasionally mixed with some brown. Starting to get slightly crampy so I'm worried AF is going to make her arrival, but hopefully not!


----------



## Anon010696

Gratz to all the bfps. I'm still in limbo


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> teribear2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glovities said:
> 
> 
> teribear- can't wait to hear what this ends up being!!!
> 
> 
> So AF was due today but I have 0 signs of her coming, I did take a HCG again with FMU but got a :bfn: :dohh: but I know especially those of us with PCOS can sometimes only test positive by blood, so I'm looking forward to those results next week.....I haven't had anymore brownish discharge, however when I check my CP slight brownish EW consistency gets just on the top of my finger because my CP is still high and soft could it be from the formation of the mucus plug? Mucus plug forms at around the end of the first month so since the last bright red blood I had was 8/19 it's entirely possible right? Gurrr it's so annoying having to wait but I'm still remaining hopeful as I know my body and I trust my gut instinct I've never had such an overwhelming feeling that I am pregnant despite what the urine tests sayClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way, I don't have a lot of symptoms but I FEEL like this is it. But who knows if that is just me wanting it so bad that I've convinced myself that I am. I hate the wait! Good luck Teribear!Click to expand...

Thank you Yoomee! Good luck to you as well! Also when I woke up this morning my breast were even more tender and sensitive and I have thrown up a few times as well as my other symptoms continuing.


----------



## Yoomee

So I just checked my period tracker and realized that even though it says AF isn't due till Monday (28 day cycle), my actual cycles are 27 days, so that means that AF should show up tomorrow. I really want to test tomorrow...but I'm also scared to. Am I the only one who feels like that? As much as I want to know, I also feel like as long as I don't test then I can still have hope that i actually am pregnant? Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## mrstac

I'm 7dpo today and am considering POAS tomorrow... but should I do that to myself!?


----------



## Catalyst

Now there is just over a week till october is over. Would be nice to know how many got bfp :) feels like more than a handful.

How many of you are going to test this week? How are you feeling? how many dpo are you? :) will be here cheering you on til end of the month!! :D

Good luck girls and lots and lots of baby :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BelleNuit

I will likely end up testing on Oct 31 (if I'm not spotting) even though I prefer to just wait for AF which is due Nov 1-2. I want to make sure I'm not pregnant before I get smashed at Halloween. I'm so disappointed. When we first started trying I thought for sure I would be big and pregnant by Halloween. Instead I've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. Such a piss off. 

Infertility makes me so grouchy. And coincidentally so does the TWW. UGH!!!!!! 

And honestly catalyst. This will sound snarky so I apologize. I am very happy you got your BFP. And I am very happy for all of the orher wonderful women on this thread who got their BFPs. But I don't care one bit how many BFPs there were and honestly I would prefer not to know. Those threads that count the BFPs and count the Angels are depressing because you get to see exactly who "succeeded" and who "failed" yet again. No thank you. 

I think November testers will be the last monthly testing thread that I join because it is so frustrating month after month to fail that fricken tally every time. FML


----------



## Roschey

I'm probably just making myself crazy for no reason. But I wanted to post these test pics for you to see what you think. #1 was taken this morning. #2 was taken Friday morning. Does #1 look lighter?? I'm trying to just relax. The line came up long before the control line even did which it wasn't doing ever before. I just feel like maybe it dried lighter? I've also been drinking a little more water than I had been. Or maybe my hcg is just getting higher and it's reading different? Or maybe it's just the test? Or maybe it's just me being paranoid since I've had 2 miscarriages this year already.... what do you think?
My next blood test is Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







20161023_073030.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5









20161021_052601.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BelleNuit

It looks darker. Just enjoy that you are pregnant now. You can't control what happens either way so enjoy where you are at today.


----------



## Roschey

Thanks Belle. You're right. I should probably just stop POAS entirely now and just let be what will be. At first it was a comfort thing that just helped me make it through the day seeing it go from light to dark as the days past. But I think now I'm more just torturing myself about HOW dark it is. Ugh!!


----------



## Catalyst

Belle, I get your point of view. We are all in different situation and so different things excite, make us happy or annoys us or makes us angry. I agree that I dont think counting losses should be done, but I feel counting how many got bfp should be ok. You do see all the announcements anyway. I dont think it should be putin the subject, as in the name of the thread, just on the list where all the names are and behind each name that gets bfp so the ppl who like to know, like to see or check if someone they have been following has goten their bfp and has a bfp after their name. And it makes the persons who do not care, who it makes them feel bad can ignore cause they dont have to see the first page all the time.

And I so do understand what you are doing Roschey, it has given me comfort too. I know I should just be happy and enjoy being pg but when you have so litle symptoms and had a loss and not long ago you kind of do all you can do to make it seem real, to make it seem ok cause we dont realy ever know how things will go, even if we get over the 12 weeks. If tww is long, how about waiting 3-4 weeks after AF should show to get a viability scan or 12 weeks for a scan (dont know the english word for it)... it is hard. I would love love love to feel calm and just ravel up in being pg, but I cant. My mind is always racing to what ifs, is something going bad now, why dont I feel this and that and so on. I am trying not to worry, but it is hard. Like where I live, they usualy dont due beta tests, unless maby you are in infertility treatment. And if I would go have my blood checked I would not get results as quick as many here do, read it takes 2-3 days. Here it is take home pregnancy test and then order a scan and midwife apointment. If everything does not work out and you start to bleed or something before the scan then you just cancel the appointment.
And so I answer you, I think they are similar the lines, maby tad darker the top one, but it looks like there might be something wrong with the die in the middle of the line, like it didnt fully take there.


----------



## Yoomee

Well I caved and took a test this morning, BFN:(. Which I guess means AF will be showing up any time now. I'm still so confused about all the spotting I had. Today is CD 27 of a regular 27/28 day cycle. I think I'm 16 dpo, but not 100% sure when I ovulated this month. I guess I'll be back here next month. 

Good luck to the rest of you October ladies!


----------



## Roschey

Thanks Catalyst. It's like, I want to let my guard down and enjoy it, just soak it up. But then there's that part of me that still has this big wall up, that won't even try to make it seem real, that almost even tries to block out the fact that I am pregnant. Because I know now how much it hurts to attach to this life growing inside me only to have it taken away. Letting the wall comes down makes it real and opens my heart back up for the possibility if more pain. Just really anxious now for my appt on Tuesday. Can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Roschey

Yoomee- don't give up yet! My BFP didn't come until the afternoon that AF was due! You're not out yet!


----------



## BelleNuit

Of course you're right catalyst. I am just miserable and bitter. It reads as bragging to me when you keep bringing up updating the first page. The passive aggressive side of my brain thinks maybe we should change the title of the thread to "Catalyst gets her BFP!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!" But I know that's just plain mean. I am obviously jealous and bitter. I am sure others who struggle with infertility know what that feels like. 

I will unfollow this thread so you can feel free to share your happiness with others and I won't be bothered by it. 

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Good luck to you and enjoy your 3rd wonderful miracle.


----------



## Catalyst

Dont unfollow! Im realy sorry you feel this way and I dont want to rub your nose in it or anything like that. It is better that I go. You still need the suport you het here but I dont.


----------



## glovities

BelleNuit said:


> Of course you're right catalyst. I am just miserable and bitter. It reads as bragging to me when you keep bringing up updating the first page. The passive aggressive side of my brain thinks maybe we should change the title of the thread to "Catalyst gets her BFP!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!" But I know that's just plain mean. I am obviously jealous and bitter. I am sure others who struggle with infertility know what that feels like.
> 
> I will unfollow this thread so you can feel free to share your happiness with others and I won't be bothered by it.
> 
> I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Good luck to you and enjoy your 3rd wonderful miracle.

You are way out of line and being very rude. Acting like a child, actually.


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm sorry I'm going to be on catalyst side here. You are being very rude and the reason for these threads is that if people get their bfp u support them and if someone doesn't u support them as well


----------



## BelleNuit

Don't fricken care. Talk to me after you're on your 14th cycle and we'll see how you feel about it.


----------



## bbygurl719

It took me like 12 cycles to conceive my first so I know how u are feeling but it does not mean to be nasty to other people. U come to forums for support which is what we are here for not to be nasty and get mad at people because they got their bfp. We are all grown women here no reason to bash other people.


----------



## Weebles

I think Belle knows she's dealing with a lot of negative emotions right now and was just being honest about where her feelings were coming from and how they effect her thinking. Ttc can be a tough journey, before the bfp and after.


----------



## Yoomee

Roschey said:


> Thanks Catalyst. It's like, I want to let my guard down and enjoy it, just soak it up. But then there's that part of me that still has this big wall up, that won't even try to make it seem real, that almost even tries to block out the fact that I am pregnant. Because I know now how much it hurts to attach to this life growing inside me only to have it taken away. Letting the wall comes down makes it real and opens my heart back up for the possibility if more pain. Just really anxious now for my appt on Tuesday. Can't come soon enough!!

Roschey, I totally understand how you feel. I had a MC the first time I got pregnant, and a ruptured eptopic the second and had one of my tubes removed and almost died. Even the two pg I had after, I was petrified until the day they were born healthy! I think that's why, even after only trying 4 months this time around I am a mess and stressed. I only have 1 Tube left and I know my chances for MC and eptopic are higher now that I'm 35. I think when o get my BFP I'll be the same as you. You want to be excited, but it's hard because of how sad it is if baby doesn't stick. Hang in there, I'm rooting for a H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

I didn't bash anyone. I expressed how I felt and apologized for feeling that way. 

There is another area of the forum called "first trimester" that those with bfps should feel happy and excited to go visit to share all their new worries. Over there you can get support from other women going through the same thing as you! Worrying about the same things as you! Wanting to count up all the BFPs on an old ttc thread is frankly insulting and injuring to everyone who didn't get a bfp this month. Let's offer our support to those who keep trying month after agonizing month with no end in sight. This is the ttc area of the forum after all. There is already a tailored made area of the forum for those in the early days of their pregnancies to get support. Feel free to use it.


----------



## bbygurl719

Weebles I understand she has negative feelings but these forums aren't here for people to be bashed. It was very wrong what she did so I was voicing my opinion


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles I have always appreciated your friendship on here. Wanting to know how things have been going for you for TTC has been the only reason that I have joined these monthly testing threads in recent months. For the most part I have found the support on the monthly threads to be shallow at best. I think it's time for me to move on.

I really hope everything goes well with your pregnancy and that we can keep in touch.


----------



## Weebles

I sent you a private message Belle. I've also followed your posts, hoping right along with you. I know you're feeling down right now. It gets. So. Hard. Keep trudging, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Catalyst

Girls, dont worry. She was just being honest about having hard time emotiobaly beeing here after long ttc and having to see ppl that have what she wants come back or still chatting on the testing thread. I am here for the same reason she is, some of the ppl I have been commenting on or following are still in here, still have chance to get bfp. I cant show suport in first trimester if they arent there.
I dont take it as a perdonal grudge torwards me. Think she just needed to went her frustration amd aldo my comment might just been to much for her.
Belle, I wish you luck and lots of :dust: hope you wont have to wait any more for your rainbow. And if it makes you feel better I will just stalk the thread and not comment. I dont meen this in bad way in any way!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Catalyst for being open minded and willing to consider where I am coming from. I am just at my wits end. I don't see any reason for you to leave if you are wanting to provide support for those waiting to test.


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> So I just checked my period tracker and realized that even though it says AF isn't due till Monday (28 day cycle), my actual cycles are 27 days, so that means that AF should show up tomorrow. I really want to test tomorrow...but I'm also scared to. Am I the only one who feels like that? As much as I want to know, I also feel like as long as I don't test then I can still have hope that i actually am pregnant? Maybe I'm crazy.

I feel the same way!!!! Although I do go though quite a bit of POAS because I have 0 patience and am waiting for that faint or dark positive line. But here's fx and lots of :dust: for all of us who have yet to receive that :bfp:


----------



## Yoomee

teribear2429 said:


> Yoomee said:
> 
> 
> So I just checked my period tracker and realized that even though it says AF isn't due till Monday (28 day cycle), my actual cycles are 27 days, so that means that AF should show up tomorrow. I really want to test tomorrow...but I'm also scared to. Am I the only one who feels like that? As much as I want to know, I also feel like as long as I don't test then I can still have hope that i actually am pregnant? Maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> I feel the same way!!!! Although I do go though quite a bit of POAS because I have 0 patience and am waiting for that faint or dark positive line. But here's fx and lots of :dust: for all of us who have yet to receive that :bfp:Click to expand...

I caved and tested a BFN today:(. But still no sign of AF. Been pretty active with hubby today and nothing, not even the brown spotting I had a day ago. There is no way the spotting I had last week was a period so I'm really confused. im assuming AF will show up tonight or tomorrow, but a girl can hope it doesn't show and I'm just a late positive.


----------



## Anon010696

Remeber ladies this is safe space for all of us to give support to one another. Let's be remininded that this is hard for all of us. TTC #1 or #12. Dpo #8 or trimester 2. Its hard for all of us. Just remeber to be open minded and supportive. Catalyst I'm very happy for you. 

Belle my heart aches for you and wishing the best for you I'm so sorry your in a tough spot. 

Gratz to all bfps and warm hugs to all bfns. 

Afm I'm now 14 days late and AF is no where in site. Calling to switch obgyns first thing in the morning. Also testing with a home test again tmr. 

Love to all.


----------



## Anon010696

Ladies I need ur.help I'm panicking. I just went to the restroom and had a clump of brown tissue when I wiped. No blood. Clean pad. Only on the first wipe. Hasn't been anything since. I went to the restroom half an hour later. Wiped. Nothing. Nothing at all. I'm freaking out


----------



## Weebles

Could it have been cm mixed with some old blood? Or maybe a clot?


----------



## Anon010696

It was ALL brown. nothing but a brown clump. I dont mean redbrown either i mean like.....poop brown.....like...brown brown....and it was the size of a quarter. No cramping. No blood. nothing on a pad nothing on toilet paper since....im freaking my lid right now i even half considered going to the ER.

I have NO IDEA what it was. none at all. but it scared the living daylights out of me and i am FREAKING OUT


Edit: Found this on the internet. Since im 14 days late I looked up both pregnant and not pregnant results. These are the pregnant results. Accurate? (Yes, me and my fiance did BD about 12 hours ago)

Bleeding when pregnant:Small amounts of brown blood (which means it&#8217;s old) are expected when the egg implants in the uterus (7-10 days after ovulation) and sometimes at the point when you would have expected your period. You may also bleed slightly after having sex, but this is probably NOT from the baby. Your cervix is soft and filled with blood, so it may bleed a little from sex. This is not considered by many doctors to be a problem, but if it alarms you, call. Up to 70% of all pregnancies have bleeding.


----------



## Yoomee

I would think if it was due to sex, then it would be more red. I wonder if it's more just old blood that was stuck up there and got dislodged? I definitely would ask a dr tomorrow. You are getting a new one, right? Hopefully you can at least speak with a nurse! As long as you have no cramping or bleeding, hopefully there isn't anything wrong! FX for you!


----------



## Anon010696

Thanks! I am indeed switching doctors, im actually planning to call tomorrow and do that. When I do Ill bring up what happened. I spoke with an on call nurse just now and she said if my period doesnt start within 24 hours i need to make an appointment with my obgyn to be checked again for pregnancy or any other hormone issues. im like THANK YOU SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING.


----------



## Aphy

Anon010696 said:


> Thanks! I am indeed switching doctors, im actually planning to call tomorrow and do that. When I do Ill bring up what happened. I spoke with an on call nurse just now and she said if my period doesnt start within 24 hours i need to make an appointment with my obgyn to be checked again for pregnancy or any other hormone issues. im like THANK YOU SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING.

Hi Anon, was it a solid like mass that you passed? If so, I had a similar thing happen this past cycle the day before my AF showed up. When I spoke to my obgyn he said I must consider that as CD1 as that is my lining that was shedding despite there being no red blood. He explained it as (TMI) if the mass looks like liver, then it is your lining.


----------



## Weebles

Anon, I'm so glad you spoke with someone who gave you a reasonable timeframe to start looking into what's going on.


----------



## ILoveme29

Im late but to @belle you can join "October testers and Beyond" If you like for support. but I don't think anybody on this forum means any harm to those who have not been able to TTC. it gets frustrating but everything happens in different time for everyone. don't give up ive been trying for over 2 years so I understand but you cant fault others on their happiness. :hugs:



BelleNuit said:


> Of course you're right catalyst. I am just miserable and bitter. It reads as bragging to me when you keep bringing up updating the first page. The passive aggressive side of my brain thinks maybe we should change the title of the thread to "Catalyst gets her BFP!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!" But I know that's just plain mean. I am obviously jealous and bitter. I am sure others who struggle with infertility know what that feels like.
> 
> I will unfollow this thread so you can feel free to share your happiness with others and I won't be bothered by it.
> 
> I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Good luck to you and enjoy your 3rd wonderful miracle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Ilove for your kind note, I may check that out. 

I don't fault anyone for their happiness. But I don't need it shoved down my throat so that I choke all over it either. This is why pregnancy tickers are hidden in LTTTC, and why pregnancy announcements are handled in appropriate ways on this forum. Unfortunately the boundary gets somewhat blurred on a testing thread of this nature. 

I'm just done with this (TTC), and I am so unbelievably frustrated to have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. I was just given this diagnosis a few days ago and while I knew it was coming it didn't make it any easier to hear it out loud. So yes, for all those watching (and judging) "THIS" is what the anger stage of grieving looks like. Keep your fingers crossed that you don't end up just like me in a few months time.


----------



## Catalyst

Bellr. I want to give you a hope story. A friend of mibe had been trying for over a year so they got them self checked out. She was told that there was something wrong with her uterus and she woud not be able to get pg on her own, like no chance at all. They told her also that if she got og with help (and they said chances were slim) she would probably misscarry. She was like you understand devistated and heartbroken. BUT!!! 1-2 weeks later she was standin in her bathroom with a bfp positive in her hand!! And ahe has now a lovely 4 year old boy. AND also a 2 year old girl :) they thought the first one was total miracle so they didnt expect geting pg again so soon.

I understand you are angry. Hope you get over that feeling, feeling like this aint good for you. Takr good care of yourself and I realy hope you get pg soon.


----------



## Yoomee

Ok, so I know I'm obsessing but I counted and July AF showed up on day 29 and both August and September AF showed up on day 28. Today is day 29 and no sign of AF yet. I tested BFN yesterday. As much as I dread going to the bathroom, I've been going every 30 minutes just to check and I've got nothing, no spotting at all (which I usually start a bit before AF comes in full force). I am scared to even hold out hope that maybe I'm just a late BFP, but maybe?!? I hate the wait!


----------



## Anon010696

Well ladies I'll be moving on to the November thread. This morning I went to the bathroom. No red on my pad. But tmi warning when I looked in the toilet there wasa giant I mean giant red mass. Probably a huge chunk of tissue. It was flipping massive compared too normal tissue passing but when I wiped the blood was minimal. I'm now cramping something aweful and I feel the heavy blood flow is on its way.....counting today as CD1. 14 DAYS LATE and my body finally decided to start. I'm so angry but at the same time I'm glad to have awnsers so we can move on and keep trying. See you guys in the November thread. And I'll update again here in a bit.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear Anon. I'll see you over in Nov testers. I'm glad in a sense that all the suspense is finally over for you!


----------



## Catalyst

Anon, I am glad you got some answeres and sad it aint what you were wishing for. I hope november is your month. :hugs:


----------



## Yoomee

I'm sorry it wasn't what you were hoping Anon:(. FX for next month! Depending on what's going on with my cycle, I may be joining you over on the November thread soon.


----------



## Kjr9

Sorry, I know I haven't been participating in the thread but I tested today a day early (AF due tomorrow) and I got a BFP. Faint but definitely there and within the time limit.


----------



## Yoomee

Kjr9 said:


> Sorry, I know I haven't been participating in the thread but I tested today a day early (AF due tomorrow) and I got a BFP. Faint but definitely there and within the time limit.

Congratulations!!! That's wonderful news:)


----------



## Anon010696

Thanks for the support guys. AF got me full force right now. Light flow but cramps and tissue/clots are aweful. Im offically dropping off the face of the planet until it passes. ow.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats kjr. Anon glad u finally got something just sorry it was af


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations kjr :)


----------



## Weebles

Sorry Anon.. late AF usually quite a doozie. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Yoomee

So today is CD30 on a regular 27/28 day cycle, which puts me 2 days late for AF. The only real symptoms I am feeling are slight aching in my thighs and legs, and frequent urination. I also keep feeling slight pressure in my lower abdomen and feel wet down there so I think AF has shown up, but when I go to the restroom there is nothing there. Its very odd because I feel so damp, but when I wipe there isn't that much CM. Has anyone else had that? I'm going to buy more tests on my lunch break and FX I get my :bfp: this time! If not, then I am completely at a loss for what is going on.


----------



## soontobmama

Congratulations kjr9! Wonderful news. :)


----------



## ILoveme29

Got my trigger shot this morning, will be doing iui tomorrow am. So I will be testing 14 days post trigger on Nov.8th. had one nice size follie about 23mm. I am going to take baby aspirin this cycle due to my clotting disorder in hopes it helps

Congrats Kjr!


----------



## Catalyst

ILoveme good luck and hope ypu get your bfp in november!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Thank you catalyst!


----------



## Imogenmommy

ILoveme29 said:


> Got my trigger shot this morning, will be doing iui tomorrow am. So I will be testing 14 days post trigger on Nov.8th. had one nice size follie about 23mm. I am going to take baby aspirin this cycle due to my clotting disorder in hopes it helps
> 
> Congrats Kjr!

 Me too! Got trigger this morning at IUI tomorrow! Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## ILoveme29

yay cycle buddies, are you going to temp or test out your trigger?

I was thinking to not do anything this month and just relax but who am I fooling its hard to do that I get so anxious.


----------



## Imogenmommy

ILoveme29 said:


> yay cycle buddies, are you going to temp or test out your trigger?
> 
> I was thinking to not do anything this month and just relax but who am I fooling its hard to do that I get so anxious.

I've been temping and will probably do that and still ovulation test, just in case I do it again. My normal cycle I ovulate pretty late. I'm not sure about testing through the trigger. I bought cheapo tests to do that just in case. I might wait and ask my doctor. I want to know if it's positive 14 days post trigger what that means.


----------



## Faithandlove

TMI!!!!! TMI!!! 
I know this might be way to much tmi, but what kind of cm would you say this is? Creamy ewcm, etc. when I go to the bathroom there's nothing on the tp but this is what I get when I check my cervix. I'm 14dpo and af is due Friday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0384.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yoomee

I seriously think I'm going crazy:wacko: I'm 2 days late and took a test today (mid-day) that was :bfn:. Talked to the nurse in the OB's office who said she thinks what I thought was IB was actually post ovulation bleeding (which means I would be a week off of what I think my dpo is). She suggested that I take another test on Friday if AF doesn't show up, and if it is negative too then I can come in for a blood test.

And I don't know if I just want to be pregnant so bad that my body is mimicking pregnancy symptoms, but my legs are achy, my bbs feel heavy, I've been peeing nonstop and I just tried to eat my lunch and I had to stop because it was making me feel sick. I know I shouldn't complain because we all are/have gone through this, but I just feel so sorry for myself at this point. Either be positive or have AF so I can move on!


----------



## MissCherry

AF is due on Halloween! Trying hard to resist POAS already:laugh2:


----------



## Aubrey2013

Got my BFP today first time testing :happydance:. Still hasn't hit us as hard though


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats aubrey


----------



## MissCherry

Congratulations Aubrey!


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Aubrey


----------



## Yoomee

Congratulations Aubrey!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## teribear2429

Congratulations Aubrey!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Aubrey!!


----------



## soontobmama

Wonderful news, Aubrey!


----------



## Yoomee

I'm now 3 days late and really starting to doubt that AF is going to show up anytime soon (based on zero pre-AF symptoms), however I am also not sure if I'm pg either:wacko: I'm waiting till Friday to test again and then I'll go from there based on the results. I am so confused, this has never happened before where my cycle has been at all off or screwy. My only hope is that the nurse was right and I had a late O which would mean that I am around 11dpo, a full week behind when I thought I O'd.


----------



## Laelani

So hubby informed me I've been testing too early LOL!! Good thing someone can keep track. Anyway I will be testing again Saturday!!!


----------



## Yoomee

Laelani said:


> So hubby informed me I've been testing too early LOL!! Good thing someone can keep track. Anyway I will be testing again Saturday!!!

FX for you Laelani!!!


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> I'm now 3 days late and really starting to doubt that AF is going to show up anytime soon (based on zero pre-AF symptoms), however I am also not sure if I'm pg either:wacko: I'm waiting till Friday to test again and then I'll go from there based on the results. I am so confused, this has never happened before where my cycle has been at all off or screwy. My only hope is that the nurse was right and I had a late O which would mean that I am around 11dpo, a full week behind when I thought I O'd.


Same except I'm 4 days late so only a day ahead of you but I still have a 3 week wait for an ultrasound


----------



## Yoomee

teribear2429 said:


> Yoomee said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 3 days late and really starting to doubt that AF is going to show up anytime soon (based on zero pre-AF symptoms), however I am also not sure if I'm pg either:wacko: I'm waiting till Friday to test again and then I'll go from there based on the results. I am so confused, this has never happened before where my cycle has been at all off or screwy. My only hope is that the nurse was right and I had a late O which would mean that I am around 11dpo, a full week behind when I thought I O'd.
> 
> 
> Same except I'm 4 days late so only a day ahead of you but I still have a 3 week wait for an ultrasoundClick to expand...

Isn't it the most frustrating thing? I can handle if I'm not BFP, but this limbo is a real bummer!


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> teribear2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoomee said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 3 days late and really starting to doubt that AF is going to show up anytime soon (based on zero pre-AF symptoms), however I am also not sure if I'm pg either:wacko: I'm waiting till Friday to test again and then I'll go from there based on the results. I am so confused, this has never happened before where my cycle has been at all off or screwy. My only hope is that the nurse was right and I had a late O which would mean that I am around 11dpo, a full week behind when I thought I O'd.
> 
> 
> Same except I'm 4 days late so only a day ahead of you but I still have a 3 week wait for an ultrasoundClick to expand...
> 
> Isn't it the most frustrating thing? I can handle if I'm not BFP, but this limbo is a real bummer!Click to expand...

Yes, and to make it worse I am always home because of my disease and if I'm out and about its for doctors appts, grocery shopping, or church so the waiting game seems even longer &#128534;&#128534;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128551;&#128551;&#128551;


----------



## Yoomee

I'm sorry teribear! Yeah, I'm glad I've been pretty busy at work to make time go by a bit faster! I'm supposed to test again tomorrow morning and I'm petrified to. What if it comes back BFN? What am o supposed to do with that?!?


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> I'm sorry teribear! Yeah, I'm glad I've been pretty busy at work to make time go by a bit faster! I'm supposed to test again tomorrow morning and I'm petrified to. What if it comes back BFN? What am o supposed to do with that?!?

My doctors should be calling later on this week with my appointment for my u/s to try and figure out why my usually normal period hasn't reared her ugly face in going on 3 months. If I am pg using 8/19 as the last period I would be around 8w4d and if I use 9/23 dark brown spotting I would be 3w6d so maybe it's just still to early for me because my friend didn't test positive until 3.5 months with her second child


----------



## Yoomee

@teribear - I hope you get some answers! I'm only 5 days late and it's driving me nuts, I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you! I tested BFN again this morning so I'm calling my Dr office for a blood test.


----------



## mjcanodance

I wonder too! I'm exactly the same. Let me know if you find out too!


----------



## Anon010696

Af finally passed for me. moving onto november thread. <3


----------



## Yoomee

Anon010696 said:


> Af finally passed for me. moving onto november thread. <3

Good luck in November Anon! I've moved over there too. No AF yet so I'll test 11/4. If still not BFP then I should be ovulating soon after that and I'll be testing again at the end of November.


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> Anon010696 said:
> 
> 
> Af finally passed for me. moving onto november thread. <3
> 
> Good luck in November Anon! I've moved over there too. No AF yet so I'll test 11/4. If still not BFP then I should be ovulating soon after that and I'll be testing again at the end of November.Click to expand...


I still haven't gotten AF and everything continues as far as symptoms other than the light brown discharge thats has stopped for about 1 maybe 2 weeks now. I haven't done another urine HCG in a while due to bills being due but I will be doing a test probably tomorrow and of negative the Wednesday and then Friday if it's still negative I buy the .88 cent tests from Walmart so I'm not breaking the bank


----------



## Yoomee

teribear2429 said:


> Yoomee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anon010696 said:
> 
> 
> Af finally passed for me. moving onto november thread. <3
> 
> Good luck in November Anon! I've moved over there too. No AF yet so I'll test 11/4. If still not BFP then I should be ovulating soon after that and I'll be testing again at the end of November.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten AF and everything continues as far as symptoms other than the light brown discharge thats has stopped for about 1 maybe 2 weeks now. I haven't done another urine HCG in a while due to bills being due but I will be doing a test probably tomorrow and of negative the Wednesday and then Friday if it's still negative I buy the .88 cent tests from Walmart so I'm not breaking the bankClick to expand...

I sure hope you figure out what's going on teribear! Have you scheduled your ultrasound yet?


----------



## teribear2429

Yoomee said:


> teribear2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoomee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anon010696 said:
> 
> 
> Af finally passed for me. moving onto november thread. <3
> 
> Good luck in November Anon! I've moved over there too. No AF yet so I'll test 11/4. If still not BFP then I should be ovulating soon after that and I'll be testing again at the end of November.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten AF and everything continues as far as symptoms other than the light brown discharge thats has stopped for about 1 maybe 2 weeks now. I haven't done another urine HCG in a while due to bills being due but I will be doing a test probably tomorrow and of negative the Wednesday and then Friday if it's still negative I buy the .88 cent tests from Walmart so I'm not breaking the bankClick to expand...
> 
> I sure hope you figure out what's going on teribear! Have you scheduled your ultrasound yet?Click to expand...


No I haven't, I called today and they were having an issue with my insurance because I had the first ultrasound on 10/6 but I was at a different OBGYN I have since moved to a more professional and friendly office so my insurance thinks I'm trying to have another ultrasound that I already had when it is in fact a follow up......also today I woke up and had so very light brown discharge again this time though they was a very tiny bit of red and I mean a centimeter is bigger than the amount of red I saw. Still bloated, boobs still sore and everything else, my cervix is still high and soft so I'm gonna pick up the pregnancy tests today and do my first test in the AM then every 3 days after if it's negative sigh...how are things with you Youmee?


----------



## teribear2429

Still testing negative with urine HCG maybe it's not having enough time to build up because if my frequency to go? Idk I'm on CD 44 and still no AF sigh and I have to wait longer for my ultrasound because my insurance denied the claim


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out again this month starting to take a toll


----------



## Catalyst

Wanted to tell you girls, since I was in the tww with you and got my bfp that today I had my early scan and I found out that Im expexting twins!! :)
Good luck to you all girls! Hope you get your bfp soon! :dust: :dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

Catalyst twins?


----------



## Aphy

Twins??! Catalyst, wow! Congratulations!!! You must be shocked and ecstatic!


----------



## Catalyst

Bbygurl and aphy - yes twins! She think I haf two eggs and botg fertiled. She almost missed the heartbeat of the other one but it was there. Im shocked, not expecting it or wishing for it. I have two boys so much will have to change now. But Im not sad about it, happy but anxius.


----------



## bbygurl719

Did u get a scan pic


----------



## Catalyst

Yes but it wad hard to see them together will go and have another scan in 18 days.


----------



## teribear2429

Congratulations Catalyst! That's wonderful news!!

On the downside to your good news is still have not gotten AF but have been having very weird spotting but the blood is never more than a pin drop amount and then goes away, I'm having a pelican exam tomorrow because when I was having sex the other day post the deed I had some very strange orangey yellow jelly/EW with a mini streak here and there of blood looking CM right after and everything I searched for CM of that type came back to a mucus plug which can be dislodged during sex and plus no one of my other symptoms have improved my boobs in fact feel more sore than before and it looks as if I'm getting more pronounced stretch marks on my belly......CD54 for me the longest cycle I've had previously was 49 days and it was over a year ago and I was in the hospital heavily medicated with high doses of steroids for over a months time


----------



## Kirstiedenman

teribear2429 said:


> Congratulations Catalyst! That's wonderful news!!
> 
> On the downside to your good news is still have not gotten AF but have been having very weird spotting but the blood is never more than a pin drop amount and then goes away, I'm having a pelican exam tomorrow because when I was having sex the other day post the deed I had some very strange orangey yellow jelly/EW with a mini streak here and there of blood looking CM right after and everything I searched for CM of that type came back to a mucus plug which can be dislodged during sex and plus no one of my other symptoms have improved my boobs in fact feel more sore than before and it looks as if I'm getting more pronounced stretch marks on my belly......CD54 for me the longest cycle I've had previously was 49 days and it was over a year ago and I was in the hospital heavily medicated with high doses of steroids for over a months time

Whats a pelican exam? I hope you get some answers. From what I can remember from previous pregnancies your mucus plug doesnt grow until second tri so you would be well into it if it was dislogging but if you are also dont be alarmed it regrows :) I started loosing mine at 15 weeks and continued to lose it my whole last pregnancy it just regrew constantly!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Catalyst said:


> Yes but it wad hard to see them together will go and have another scan in 18 days.

Wow twins how exciting!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Totally just hijacked this thread lol clicked on the wrong one sorry ladies. I was thinking to myself hmmm these names dont look familier


----------



## OilyMamma

Wow catalyst! Congratulations!!


----------



## ALiKO

Congratulations Catalyst!

Just wanted to pop in and say sorry to everyone that I was not able to keep up with this thread. I just picked a wrong time to start a new thread that I had to be really involved in. I've just been so busy that I didn't even Notice My Period was late! 

Got my BFP :bfp: this month and super excited. If anyone still wants me to update the front page with their name and status please let me know as I won't be able to go back and read through all the pages. H&h9M and baby dust to all!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I as well got my bfp this month... Did four betas consistently and numbers doubled. First us booked for December 7 when I'll be 8 weeks.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey october testers!! How is everyone doing!? &#128522;


----------



## Catalyst

4 days til my c section!! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow Catalyst congratulations!!! So happy for you

I also really appreciate the reminder that you are already giving birth while I'm still TTC. That's just brilliant!!! Thank you for that.


----------



## OilyMamma

Catalyst said:


> 4 days til my c section!! :)

So exciting catalyst! I bet you cant wait!! I am close to the end also and just waiting on baby to be ready.


----------



## OilyMamma

BelleNuit said:


> Wow Catalyst congratulations!!! So happy for you
> 
> I also really appreciate the reminder that you are already giving birth while I'm still TTC. That's just brilliant!!! Thank you for that.

Awe. &#128532; sorry for that bellenuit! I havent really kept up with all the ladies who were testing at the same time as me so thought id ask on this thread...didnt really think it through and i apologize for that


----------



## BelleNuit

Yes 85% of the population gets to live in blissful ignorance of what infertility is really like.This is just one more lovely reminder that everyone else is able to have children and I can't. And there is no fucking reason why. 

Thank you for the apology.


----------



## OilyMamma

None of my business BUT have you tried natural options? Cutting out fragrance like candles, cleaning sprays, scented body washes and stuff like that. There are hundreds of chemicals in our daily lives that mimick estrogen, distrupt the endocrine system and destroy our bodies slowly over time.
Things like pthalates, Sodium Lauryl sulfate, parabens, oxybenzone etc. Fragrance alone can be 500+ chemicals that do not need to be shared on the label because fragrace is a trade secret!

I have some friends who have had success with reversing infertility with a few lifestyle changes.
I highly reccomend finding a local young living oils rep and asking about the progessence plus, clary sage and thieves cleaner.
Best of luck!


----------



## BelleNuit

I tossed all that fragrance crap and cleaning supplies out months ago. We made lifestyle changes (exercise, diet, supplements, acupuncture, reduced coffee, alcohol etc) a year ago and have stuck with it. There is something wrong they just can't figure out what. I don't think it's something essential oils will fix. 

Thanks though for trying to help.


----------



## OilyMamma

Doesnt hurt to mention it. Ive met people with some absolutely amazing stories regarding situations like this. Last resort maybe &#128521;&#128522;
I will keep you in my prayers and i wish you all the best


----------



## Catalyst

I dont know the problem personaly but I do know lot of ppl who have infertility problems. 

Im sorry it hurt you but I was only answering her post. And If I had to worry about hurting feelings ppl that are.ttc and not geting pg then I would have to go round hiding my belly. 
Im not going to feel bad about being excited to have my babies. I do wish you good luck and that you get pg soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

I don't expect you to feel bad or hide your pregnancy. I expect you(everyone) to remember that this is the ttc side of the forum and I expect you (everyone) to be sensitive to that. There are very few safe places for women with infertility. I did not notice that Oily had initiated the conversation hence why I responded to your post.


----------

